# Vergelter in Ini?



## Caradim (8. Mai 2008)

ich hab beobachtet dass meist nur holypalas in inis gehn die andern werden nicht mitgenommne...
kann mir wer sagen warum?
der pala is mit bc zur deftigen kampfmaschine geworden trotzdem wird er nur seeeeeeeeeeeehr selten mitgenommen...
auskunft pls^^


----------



## MC Creep (8. Mai 2008)

Naja was soll man machen...^^
Palas machen nun mal NUR im bg dmg und ohne gutes equip schon gar nicht^^
Für PvE sind sie nur zum Tanke (von Mob-GRUPPEN) und zum healen geeignet (ich persönlcih findeie besten healer)
Mfg ;D


----------



## Arben (8. Mai 2008)

Das liegt wohl daran, das es einfacher ist mit einem Pala zu heilen als Schaden zu machen. Ausserdem machen halt andere DDs doch teils mehr Schaden, da der Vergelter auch eher ein Supporter ist, als eine pure Kampfmaschine wie z.b ein Schurke oder Magier. Und auch das Klieschee, das Vergelter und Paladine im Allgemeinen keinen Schaden machen, das hat sich inzwischen in den Köpfen vieler festgesetzt.

Nunja ich mag gut gespielte Vergelter, sind auch keine völlig unbrauchbare Klasse.


----------



## Caradim (8. Mai 2008)

aber beispielsweise kara... = viele untote^^
der drache soweit ich weiss auch also macht der da auch dmg ... ;-)


----------



## Elegost (8. Mai 2008)

kampfmaschine kann man nicht sagen ^^ im vergleich zu anderen dd zb krieger , schurken oder magier auf dem selben equipstand werden vergelterpaladine ziemlich alt aussehen , zumindest was pve angeht. und creep muss ich auch zustimmen zum tanken von mobgruppen sind paladine genial und die besten one-target-heiler sind sie meiner meinung nach auch


----------



## Shalvak (8. Mai 2008)

Ein guter Vergelter macht genauso gut Schaden wie andere Klassen auch. Außerdem pusht ein guter Vergelter den Schaden von anderen Melees in Raids zusätzlich.


----------



## Thranduilo (8. Mai 2008)

also naja
bin grad selber dabei nen vergelter pala hochzuspielen
und kloster zum beispiel mach ich mehr schaden als manche klassen die 2-3lvl höher sind.

Klar is der vergelter eher ne supporter klasse, und damit auch spitze für alle melees und so
aber nichtsdestotrotz kann der pala richtig viel dmg machen
auch wenn er sehr equipabhängig ist, aber das sind ja fast alle melees^^

naja, und wegen den vorurteilen wird er eben nicht so oft mitgenommen


----------



## Caradim (8. Mai 2008)

Shalvak ich dank dir endlich ma einer ders checkt^^
wenn n mage in kara oder so ma aggro zieht = tot
hexer genauso (meistens ;-) )
schurke überlebt vlt.
pala mit platte überlebt mehr alsn hit


----------



## MC Creep (8. Mai 2008)

Erstmal ist der dmg gegen Untote ja auch ned grad viel mehr^^
Und klar sind die Buffs in Raid SEHR GUT zu gebrauchen wie sdr und sdm und sdw und weiß gott...
Aber die können nun mal heal und tank-palas auch also an alle Vergelter-Palas...skillt um oder begrenzt euch auf PvP ;D
nochmalig...Mfg


----------



## Stev-O- (8. Mai 2008)

wie merk ich mir die nummer der auskunft?88 palas,11mobs, 0 kills


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2008)

Shalvak schrieb:


> Ein guter Vergelter macht genauso gut Schaden wie andere Klassen auch. Außerdem pusht ein guter Vergelter den Schaden von anderen Melees in Raids zusätzlich.


Nein.


----------



## Thranduilo (8. Mai 2008)

oje mc creep
wie du keine ahnung hast...
du bist wohl der meinung ein pala supportet nur durch seine segen
rofl sag ich da nur^^
und selbst wenn, was glaubstn du wie imba diese segen sind ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, spiel nen pala auf 70, dann weißte was es heißt "melees zu supporten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalar (8. Mai 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Naja was soll man machen...^^
> Palas machen nun mal NUR im bg dmg und ohne gutes equip schon gar nicht^^
> Für PvE sind sie nur zum Tanke (von Mob-GRUPPEN) und zum healen geeignet (ich persönlcih findeie besten healer)
> Mfg ;D




Gezet dir, du scheinst richtig viel Ahnung zu haben.

RIchtig viel.
Bitte mach mir den Gefallen , informier dich nochmal drüber und dann reden wir nochma.

Btw. Paladin sind die besten mt Heiler ... bei Raidheilung hörts auf !


----------



## Shiro Firerage (8. Mai 2008)

Naja Ansichtssache, meine Inigruppe bestehen immer aus 1 tank, 1 heiler und 3 dd´s wobei es bei den dds darauf ankommt da jemand dabei ist der einen Gegner beschäftigen kann zb Jäger, Mage und Schurke (sorry wenn ich einen vergessen habe).
Von diesen Mobbeschäftigern nehm ich meist 2 mit wo dann nur noch 1 Platz für random dd ist....und meist bin ich das nunmal ;P (Schami und Offkrieger).
Ich denke die meisten anderen Leute sehen es so ähnlich wie ich.


----------



## Peishi (8. Mai 2008)

ihr habt wohl noch nie nen richtig geilen retri pala dabei gehabt, wa?
ich nehm die sogar in 5er inis mit, weil sie einfach gut dmg machen, auch viel aushalten, und auch noch equip wechseln können um vl mal paar mobs zu tanken.

der paladin ist neben dem druiden die vielseitigste klasse die es in wow gibt.

mit nem mage dmg machen kann jeder, aber versucht das mitm pala, und ihr werdet spaß dran haben, weil da mehr geht


und vom grp/raid support fangen wir erst ned an, manasiegel > all

achja, Edith sagt:

als TdM kam hatte ich auch bei jedem heroic run nen retri dabei, der hat mal ganz fix son stoffi add allein umgehaun


----------



## Arben (8. Mai 2008)

@Shiro: Die sehen das genauso begrenzt wie du, sorry...

Man kann Inis auche ohne 2 CCs schaffen, nur muss man sich dort anstrengen. Man kann auch locker nen Vergelter "mitschleifen", im Endeffekt sind Vergelter mehr als Segenspender und wie gesagt, auch sie können ordentlichen Schaden austeilen, auch ausserhalb der Arenen oder Schlachtfelder.


----------



## B.CA$H (8. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube die Leute die Palas runter machen oder sie halt nicht akzeptieren,sind die die sie entweder NIE gespielt haben,oder schon einmal von einem fertig gemachd worden...

Leute,es kommt am Ende auf den Gamer drauf an,wie er die Klasse spielt!!!


----------



## MC Creep (8. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> Gezet dir, du scheinst richtig viel Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> RIchtig viel.
> Bitte mach mir den Gefallen , informier dich nochmal drüber und dann reden wir nochma.
> ...


Sry wenn ich dich jetzt mal zum nachdenken bringe...aber naja klar sind keine gruppen healer aber es sind einfach geniale healer auch im raid vor allem da hab ich positive erfahrungen gemacht mit ihnen...

Wohingegen Vergelter pala und Raid wohl gar nicht zusammenpassen...(wie schon so oft erwähnt)

Ach und genau wir sind auch ohne vergelter sehr viel besser klar gekommen beim raiden, um ehrlich zu sein zum glück kein vergelter weil da fehlt ein wichtiger dd platz der da nur verschwendung wäre...

So mein Statement...ich wollte keinen kränken ;D Nur sagen das Vergelter sehr gut im PvP(sofern gut equipped) aber nix für PvE sind 
Mfg


----------



## Zauberziege (8. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> ich hab beobachtet dass meist nur holypalas in inis gehn die andern werden nicht mitgenommne...
> kann mir wer sagen warum?
> der pala is mit bc zur deftigen kampfmaschine geworden trotzdem wird er nur seeeeeeeeeeeehr selten mitgenommen...
> auskunft pls^^



Das Problem ist das die meisten nicht gemerkt haben was mit dem Pala seit 2.3 passiert ist.
Dieses völlig überholte Gerücht das ein Pala keinen Schaden macht ist recht hartneckig.
Nehmt einfach mal einen Vergelter mit, und ihr werdet sehen das er sehr wohl seinen Platz in einer Ini oder einem Raid verdient.


----------



## Khalar (8. Mai 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich dich jetzt mal zum nachdenken bringe...aber naja klar sind keine gruppen healer aber es sind einfach geniale healer auch im raid vor allem da hab ich positive erfahrungen gemacht mit ihnen...
> 
> Wohingegen Vergelter pala und Raid wohl gar nicht zusammenpassen...(wie schon so oft erwähnt)
> 
> ...



So ein Quatsch, gib nem Vergelter Pala mit t5 Equip nen Verstärker schami und nen Feral in die Gruppe und er hält locker mit schurken / magiern mit....

Wie gesagt quatsch nicht wenn du einfach null ahnung hast.

Außerdem palas bringen
3% mehr crit 2% mehr schaden und siegelauffrischung , mehr support geht fast net


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2008)

Aber die wahren Damage Dealer machen halt immer noch mehr Schaden und bieten sogar besseren Support(Hexer...)


----------



## CmdrRicK (8. Mai 2008)

pala kann ganz gut dmg raushauen wenn er weis was er tut (was wohl eher eine minderheit ist), aber top dd wird er nie sein, als beispiel könnte man eine raidauswertung anschauen
http://wowwebstats.com/26d6bq3lelpnm?s=13661-13823


----------



## Lillyan (8. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> ich hab beobachtet dass meist nur holypalas in inis gehn die andern werden nicht mitgenommne...
> kann mir wer sagen warum?
> der pala is mit bc zur deftigen kampfmaschine geworden trotzdem wird er nur seeeeeeeeeeeehr selten mitgenommen...
> auskunft pls^^



Also, ich würde nie einen Vergelterpala ablehnen, weil er Vergelter ist... allerdings war ich eit ich 70 bin auch erst einmal mit einem in einer Instanz. gibt es so wenige oder war das bei mir einfach nur ein dummer Zufall?


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2008)

Da würd ich aber eher so einen puren DpS Encounter wie Brutallus als Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Herteitr (8. Mai 2008)

> Aber die wahren Damage Dealer machen halt immer noch mehr Schaden und bieten sogar besseren Support(Hexer...)



was ein blödsinn - schurken hat besseren support? wo??? was hat n demo / destrolock der seine suku opfert? seinen GS und den SS? Mage gibt int und ach ja - wasser...

Ein Retri-Paladin bietet dem Raid oder der Gruppe +3% crit sobald er Kreuzfahrer richtet, seine Gruppe versucht dank Aura der Heiligkeit 2% mehr dmg. Ist ein weiterer Paladin dabei, oder sogar mehrere (Heiler Tanks...) so können durch Kreuzfahrerstoß mehrere Richturteile auf dem Gegner gehalten werden (Licht Weisheit Kreuzfahrer), was dazu führt, das Caster Manareggen, Melees Life Reggen usw... 

Warum wollte man noch gleich keinen Retri mitnehmen?


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2008)

Herteitr schrieb:


> was ein blödsinn - schurken hat besseren support? wo??? was hat n demo / destrolock der seine suku opfert? seinen GS und den SS? Mage gibt int und ach ja - wasser...


Da waren doch diese komischen Flüche...


----------



## Véndettâ1337 (8. Mai 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Naja was soll man machen...^^
> Palas machen nun mal NUR im bg dmg und ohne gutes equip schon gar nicht^^
> Für PvE sind sie nur zum Tanke (von Mob-GRUPPEN) und zum healen geeignet (ich persönlcih findeie besten healer)
> Mfg ;D




aha 

Vergelter DMG!


----------



## Villa2 (8. Mai 2008)

Sagen wir mal so.Vergelter machen viel Schaden *LÜGE*.keiner brauch einen Vergelterpala weil es bessere Klassen gibt die um einiges mehr schaden machen.


----------



## Herteitr (8. Mai 2008)

> Da waren doch diese komischen Flüche...



und die sind soviel besser als die 3% mehr crit für alle?



> Sagen wir mal so.Vergelter machen viel Schaden *LÜGE*.keiner brauch einen Vergelterpala weil es bessere Klassen gibt die um einiges mehr schaden machen.



sehr gut formuliert - bravo

&#8364;dit: 

Hauptproblem für mich ist, das es zuviele Boonige Vergelter gibt, die einfach nur crapequip oder crapskillung haben, andere Spieler sehen sowas und für die ist Klar : Paladine können keinen Damage machen und Taugen nichts... oder man hat vielleicht zuviel PaladinBlog von Barlow gehört, da kommen auch son paar gerüchte auf...


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2008)

Herteitr schrieb:


> und die sind soviel besser als die 3% mehr crit für alle?


13% mehr Schaden mit allen Feuer/Schatten/Arkan/Frostzauber ist _sehr_ gut.Wahrscheinlich sogar besser als 3% Crit.


----------



## Herteitr (8. Mai 2008)

> 13% mehr Schaden mit allen Feuer/Schatten/Arkan/Frostzauber ist sehr gut.Wahrscheinlich sogar besser als 3% Crit.



Dafür brauchste aber 2 Hexer - auch besser als 3% crit und zusätzlicher Manareg als würde man Pot auf CD halten (DDs...)?

Und nurmal btw Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen hat keinen Sinn...


----------



## Khalar (8. Mai 2008)

Also ich finds super ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche babbeln und sabbeln und versuchen fachzusimpeln 

und haben null AHnung ich schmeiß mich weg.

Zitat:

Diese komischen Flüche da ...

AHH HILFE BAUCHKRAMPF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Palas vllt. locker mit dem dmg mithalten "könnten" wenn sie das eq hätten und immer alles mana raushauen würden.. aber:  1. Nach jeder zweiten Mobgrp mana reggen nervt einfach nur.. und 2. Die buffs des palas pushen die anderen grpmember so, dass er jetzt dann auch keine chance mehr hat an sie ranzukommen...

und zu palahealern.. Einfach nur genaiL! grp healer mit lichtblitz ist einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MT healer mit Holy Light ist natürlih auch nicht zu übersehen ;9

LG


----------



## Khalar (8. Mai 2008)

Sag ma ist hier der Contest von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und versuchen mitzusabbeln

*zurücklehn**Popcorn aufmach**Bier hinstell*

besser als kinp


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Mai 2008)

in 5er Inis wird der Vergelter deswegen nicht mitgenommen, weil er kein CC hat... Würde die Dauer von Busse auf 30sec erhöht werden hätte es den selben Effekt wie Sap vom Schurken und schon würde man eventuell auch mal einen Retri mitnehmen....


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> Sag ma ist hier der Contest von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und versuchen mitzusabbeln
> 
> *zurücklehn**Popcorn aufmach**Bier hinstell*
> 
> besser als kinp



Bevor du so etwas sagst, solltest und erst einmal alles sagen was es über palas zu wissen gibt... ansonsten brauchste keine solchen töne von dir zu geben...


----------



## Khalar (8. Mai 2008)

Ach zum Beispiel dass es fürn Retri sau einfach ist zum beispiel mehr schaden als ein Jäger zu machen , vorraussetzung man hat einiges an equip.

Ich schaffs jedes ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit vorsprung


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> Sag ma ist hier der Contest von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und versuchen mitzusabbeln
> 
> *zurücklehn**Popcorn aufmach**Bier hinstell*
> 
> besser als kinp


Ich sag ja nicht das Retris schlecht sind aber pure Damagedealer machen mehr Schaden.(Was ja auch vollkommen logisch ist)

@Hert:Zwei Hexer in einem 25er Raid...sehr unwahrscheinlich,stimmt.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (8. Mai 2008)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sind Palas zu gute Heiler,als das man sie als dd einsetzen sollte.
Vieleicht setzt sich das wie bei den Shadowpriests ja irgendwann auch mal durch,das es auch 2 Palas in nem Raid gibt.
Ich selbst hab Vergelter nur als Naps kennengelernt,aber das is nich allgemeingültig


----------



## Dragorius (8. Mai 2008)

also ich finde schon das man einen vergelter ganz gut einsetzten kann in einer z.b. 10 oder 25er instanz. er ist aber kein muss und kann durch iwas anderes beliebig ersetzt werden. das er nützlich ist kann wohl kaum einer bestreiten. damage macht er sicherlich auch ganz moderat aber das ist wohl sehr stark vom equip abhängig und nochmehr vom verständnis des spielers gegenüber seines chars.

es gibt leider so viele untaugliche vergelter und prot palas das sie alle einen schlechten ruf haben und sich echt viel einfallen lassen müssen um zu überzeugen das sie in nem raid nützlich sind. bei nem 2er raid würde sich das dann aber auch auf einen einzigen belaufen evtl nochn 2. und 3. in rotation damit auch immer einer der 3 dabei ist. 

aber sie sind halt hybride. sie können alles und nichts wirklich ernsthaft gut. mitnehmen würde ich trotzdem einen aber wohl eher auch erst ab 25er instanzen ^^. sorry

mfg drago


----------



## Herteitr (8. Mai 2008)

> @Hert:Zwei Hexer in einem 25er Raid...sehr unwahrscheinlich,stimmt.



Hab ich das angezweifelt? Aber wenn du den Support vergleichen wills tus bitte 1:1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten - ne Diskussion zu dem Thema macht eh kaum Sinn weil die Meinungen hier sehr festgefahren sind^^ - Ich spiel meinen Pala wenn ich langeweile habe und abwechslung vom heilen brauche auch gerne als Vergelter und probleme mitm Damage hab ich eigentlich nicht wirklich - pre BC sahs für die Paladine eigentlich viel schlimmer aus (vor CS!)


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> Ach zum Beispiel dass es fürn Retri sau einfach ist zum beispiel mehr schaden als ein Jäger zu machen , vorraussetzung man hat einiges an equip.
> 
> Ich schaffs jedes ma
> 
> ...




Erst mal lernen, wie man jmd. zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Retri keinen Schaden machen... und genau das meine ich... wie sollte in Pala mit "Eingem an EQ" Noch kara gehen um dort einen Hunter um 5% zu überbieten?? btw. ich bin immer 1,7% (immer! das linkt mch voll^^) hinter dem Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und an nen Rogue kommen palas nicht so schnell ran.. (er is immer 1. ausser wenn ein hexi dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nikaru (8. Mai 2008)

Nenene...wenn ich das schon lese....Palas würde keinen Schaden machen...
Es stimmt nicht!
Jeden Tag gehe ich mit einer Stammgruppe in eine oder zwei Heroinstanzen...
und es ist ein Vergelter Paladin dabei....und der kann Schaden machen und das
nicht mal zu knapp.....
In Heroinstanzen kann ein Vergelter es locker mit einem caster aufnehmen durch seine Stuns...
Sprich er fungiert als Offtank...was will man mehr...
man muss nur wissen wir man maxdmg mitn Pala macht 

mfg Nikaru


----------



## Arben (8. Mai 2008)

Jop Khalar, du hass den dicksten und längsten von allen, ALLEN AUF DER WELT...

@topic: Naja, das video sollte ja einiges wiederlegen^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. Mai 2008)

Nikaru schrieb:


> Nenene...wenn ich das schon lese....Palas würde keinen Schaden machen...
> Es stimmt nicht!
> Jeden Tag gehe ich mit einer Stammgruppe in eine oder zwei Heroinstanzen...
> und es ist ein Vergelter Paladin dabei....und der kann Schaden machen und das
> ...




Ja hero inzen ist ja was anderes^^

Siehe M'uru Gilden... eine hatte 5 Palas.. alle samt Healer (ein prot) dafür aber !!"6"!! Hexenmeister... und da fragt man sich doch.. Wieso?


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Ja hero inzen ist ja was anderes^^



Aha ...
Soviele Möchtegerne hier, die auf eine einfache Anfrage des TEs nur so mit Zahlen um sich schmeissen ...
und z.T. nicht mal ergreifen, was sie da von sich geben.
Gibt ja auch nix zu verstehen - wo es nix zu verstehen gibt.
Fangt Ihr mitten im Raid immer erst an zu rechnen? ^^
... armer Raid ...

Jaja - ist draußen ganz schön warm geworden was?^^


greetz und Schönes Pfingsten

baba


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. Mai 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Aha ...
> Soviele Möchtegerne hier, die auf eine einfache Anfrage des TEs nur so mit Zahlen um sich schmeissen ...
> und z.T. nicht mal ergreifen, was sie da von sich geben.
> Gibt ja auch nix zu verstehen - wo es nix zu verstehen gibt.
> ...




Jau hast schon recht^^ der satz "Ja heroinzen ist ja was anderes..." ist echt mit zahlen überfüllt...

Was war rechnerei??? das einzige was es in Raids zu berechnen sind, ist wie oft das scheißitem schon hätte droppen müssen^^

Und btw pfingsten gibts inner schweiz nicht -.-^^

LG


----------



## Khalar (8. Mai 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> also ich finde schon das man einen vergelter ganz gut einsetzten kann in einer z.b. 10 oder 25er instanz. er ist aber kein muss und kann durch iwas anderes beliebig ersetzt werden. das er nützlich ist kann wohl kaum einer bestreiten. damage macht er sicherlich auch ganz moderat aber das ist wohl sehr stark vom equip abhängig und nochmehr vom verständnis des spielers gegenüber seines chars.
> 
> es gibt leider so viele untaugliche vergelter und prot palas das sie alle einen schlechten ruf haben und sich echt viel einfallen lassen müssen um zu überzeugen das sie in nem raid nützlich sind. bei nem 2er raid würde sich das dann aber auch auf einen einzigen belaufen evtl nochn 2. und 3. in rotation damit auch immer einer der 3 dabei ist.
> 
> ...




/signed !


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. Mai 2008)

ne ich lass so ungern von alten klischess ab... palas no dmg.... 

auch wensn vlt. nicht stimmt aber tradition muss sein


need hexer nerf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (8. Mai 2008)

*kopfschüttel*

schon langsam geht mir die WOW community mit ihren vorurteilen auf den geist!

denn wie gut wer schaden macht hängt vom spieler ab (ich kenne palas auf vergelter die stecken die mages und jäger locker in die tasche und hängen knapp hinter den hexern im raid - nein die haben nicht T6 voll und der rest nur kara krimms ^^ (um genau zu sein haben die alle "nur" kara krims))
sicher ist ein meele (wie der vergelter) equip abhängig, aber deshalb holen sich ja die meisten von denen gutes equip!!

mfg LAX
ps: es gibt nur eins was mich nervt an vergeltern und das ist das das der pala eig. auf tank geskillt viel mehr wert ist (oder eben auch als holy nur gehe ich mal von mir aus und sage: ich werde meinen pala twink nur auf holy skillen wenn ich festen raid habe....falls die kleine paladina mal 70 werden sollte ^^))


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> ne ich lass so ungern von alten klischess ab... palas no dmg....
> 
> auch wensn vlt. nicht stimmt aber tradition muss sein
> need hexer nerf
> ...




HAHA /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is ja genauso wie Krieger--> Keine Int zum Rede, Hunter --> Nur Kiddys, oder Priester --> Nur healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Lu Xun (8. Mai 2008)

ich denke es liegt auch am cc ich merk das immer an meinem Schami er ist enhancer(verstärker) aber wird beispielsweise nicht gern tdm hero mitgenommen weil da cc fehlt, sehr schade ich sage dazu nur:

Blizz her mit dem ccs für Palas und Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## DerTankWars (8. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube, dass ein Pala genaus dmg macht, wie jeder andere auch^^

Es ist nur so, dass ca 70% aller Spieler, die einen Vergelter zocken, keine Ahnung haben, wie man damit dmg macht^^

Welches Richturtei man nutzt, welche siegel man gebraucht und dann..sdm oder sdk?

Ich persönlich mag Palas, da die Aura der Konz. bei großen gruppen die Zauberunterbrechung auf ein Minnimum reduziert, eine andere die Rüssi der mages bei AoE grps verdoppelt usw..
Als Heal schami bin ich natürlich auf sdw aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann, wie, wo, bei welchen mobs welches richturteil mit welchem siegel...schwer, aber lösbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. i <3 Palas ^^


----------



## Firun (8. Mai 2008)

Dann senf ich hier doch auch was dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele selber Paladin und habe bis jetzt jede Art gespielt und getestet von Hero Instanzenen bis Karazhan.

Ich kann muss mich als Vergelter wirklich nicht verstecken was den Damage output angeht, was nur wirklich wichtig ist , dein Equipment und Skill.

Du hast als Vergelter eh schon wenig Mana und wenn du wie ein bekloppter Siegel raushaust bist du in ca. 2 minuten oom, das ist mal Fakt.
Was beim Vergelter ein Problem ist , und deshalb Erfahrung erfordert ist die Tatsache das du Burst Damage  machst, das heisst du kannst innerhalb von kürzester Zeit viel schaden raushauen , aber dann kommt eine tiefphase in der du wieder langsam machen musst weil du sonst oom gehst und dann geht erstmal gar nichts mehr.
Manahaushalt ist einfach sehr wichtig sonst bist du für niemanden eine hilfe, das ist meine Erfahrung.

Als Main-Tank kann ich nur sagen das ich in Kara keine Probleme habe, ausser bei Gegnern die Silencen(schweigen) da dauert es halt ein bisschen länger bis gute Aggro da ist , aber so kann ich mich nicht beschweren.

gruß
firun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. Mai 2008)

ja... ganz genau das ist das problem... keiner weiß genau welches siegel was bewirkt... oder sie spucken immer große töne ohne selbst ahnung zu haben^^ siehe kahlar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

kleiner spaß^^

LG


----------



## Panasori (8. Mai 2008)

Stev-O- schrieb:


> wie merk ich mir die nummer der auskunft?88 palas,11mobs, 0 kills


1. die nummer is 11880....
2. vergelter palas sind genauso überflüssig wie dieser threat oder dieser post!


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2008)

So, ich darf hier mal nen Kumpel von mir zitieren, der nen Pala seit neuestem als Vergelter spielt: " Vergelter spielen ist geil! Ich kann support leisten und mein DMG ist besser als erwartet."
Darauf meine Frage: "Aber dann würde man viel mehr Vergelter in Raids mitnehmen, oder?"
Darauf er: "Joah, man muss halt den Vergelter spielen können. Wenn du den net drauf hasch, dann kannsch es knicken."

-> Da könnte man drauf kommen, dass Vergelterpala einfach zu viel Arbeit macht und deswegen will man keinen geistigen Vollpfosten mitnehmen, der nix hinkriegt! Bei solchen Vögeln wär's nähmlich wirklich ne Dmg-Verschwendung.

Und zum Thema Heiler hat er noch gesagt, dass er niemals ne Raidheal machen würde, weil er als Heiler schon in Inis (wir hatten es an dem Tag von TdM) kaum hinterherkommt, dafür auf einem Target unschlagbar ist.

Man muss dazu sagen, dass er damals noch Heiler war und seit ca. 4 Wochen Vergelter spielt.

Wir haben im Raid auch nen Vergelter und er macht guten Schaden. Und wer sagt, dass es Verschwendung ist sollte sich mal etwas zurückhalten.
Ich persönlich weiß nicht wie es ist Pala zu spielen, deswegen kann ich es nicht so gut einschetzen.


----------



## Kyreen (8. Mai 2008)

> und er hält locker mit schurken / magiern mit....


Bullshit, stell dir mal vor das wäre so... einfach mal vorstellen....
Das wäre total unfair, (Platte, Bubble)
Der vergelter hat halt noch ein paar Deff spells die auf Kosten des DMG gehen....
(Eisblock und vanish, ja , aber ihr wisst was ich meine ....)


----------



## lord just (8. Mai 2008)

also das problem beim vergelter ist einfach, dass er noch stärker vom equip abhängig ist wie die anderen dd und das er schwer zu spielen ist.

viele skillen komisch. die skillen dann irgendwie und ihr equip und ihre spielweise passt nicht dazu. die skillen z.b. zweihand waffen und tragen dann ne einhandwaffe und nen item für die off meist mit int, weil sie so versuchen, das wenige mana zu kompensieren oder skillen nicht göttliche stärke.

hinzu kommt, dass viele einfach nicht wissen, welches siegel für was gut ist und wann man folglich welches nutzen sollte.

im pvp ist der vergelter recht einfach, weil man da genügend anleitungen hat, wie man skillen sollte und wie man in kämpfen vorgehen sollte. die nötige erfahrung um im pve auch gut schaden zu machen, fehlt dann aber leider.

das vergelter nicht so toll im pve sind, liegt mehr daran, dass es doch ne recht schwierige skillung ist und viele nicht wissen, wie man sie spielen sollte.

es gibt auch wenige gute vergelter (die aber meist nur in gilden sind und in keine random gruppen gehn) die auch gut schaden machen.

als holy oder proto ist es einfacher in nen raid zu kommen, weil es einfacher ist (im high end content aber auch recht schwer und auch wieder sehr equip abhängig).


----------



## Abis (8. Mai 2008)

alloha zusammen,

muss gestehen bin ein noob, spiele erst seit knapp 3 Monaten.
Hab einen vergelter Pala auf lvl 58.
Bis jetzt hab ich keine wirklich große Probleme gehabt wegen dmg in ner ini.  War zwar nie Platz 1 aber 2 oder auch mal "nur" Platz 3 war ich drin gewesen.
Ich denke mal das Pala nicht von Blizzard als reiner dd gedacht ist, er ist halt ein supporter. Und einer der besten meiner Meinung nach.
Und trotz seiner supportskills kann er bei richtiger Spielweise und Equip dmg machen. Bis jetzt ziehe ich auch jeden Schutz geskillten Pala anderen Tankklassen vor. Wie der durch die Trashmobs reihen tankt ist immer wieder lustig mit anzuschauen.
Aber was weiß ich schon als Noob.


Dem rofl ist dem lol sei imba


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2008)

sry but


Panasori schrieb:


> ...
> 2. vergelter palas sind genauso überflüssig wie dieser threat oder dieser post!



Ich würde da was austauschen -
und zwar vergelter palas gegen Dich.

Denn Deine Beiträge sind in letzter Zeit ... naja ... .
Und Dein Profil sagt schon alles ...


ciao Thread (ist zu blöd hier)...


----------



## Cr3s (8. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> ich hab beobachtet dass meist nur holypalas in inis gehn die andern werden nicht mitgenommne...
> kann mir wer sagen warum?
> der pala is mit bc zur deftigen kampfmaschine geworden trotzdem wird er nur seeeeeeeeeeeehr selten mitgenommen...
> auskunft pls^^


bsf kann er tanken...als vergelter
später tankt er als prot

und als dd zu schnell oom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muellerchen (8. Mai 2008)

http://www.alptroeim.ch/tools/index.html

dort mal rechts unter aktuelles den link "vergelterpalas in raids". ganz interessant.

gruß


----------



## teroa (8. Mai 2008)

mhmh palas und dmg ?? also PVP ja 
PVE nein da kommt er definitv nicht an andere klassen ran,,,
ich hab noch nie nen dmg pala gesehn der unter den top 10 in raids ist (25)


----------



## Abrox (8. Mai 2008)

Nunja, ich nehm auch schonmal Vergelter mit.

Paladine glänzen halt nicht durch Schaden - Die Hartnäckigkeit ist beeindruckend. 
Das mit dem Supporter mag ja schon Stimmen, Aber ich nehm lieber nen guten vergelter als einen Schattenpriester mit. Warum? Ganz einfach: Segen der Macht ist nicht nur für DD gut, sondern auch für den Tank. Mehr Schaden -> Mehr Taunt. Segen der Rettung für die DD ist auch nicht schlecht. 

Ehrlich gesagt muss ich gestehen, der Schaden reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn man ein Spiel darauf aufbaut das nur hoher Schadensoutput das Optimum ist, dann wär das langweilig. Es gibt schon genug Schadensklassen - Im Nahkampf wie im Fernkampf. Paladin ist halt der Überaschungscharakter. Als Heiler und als Tank gern gesehen und im Vergelter steckt ne Menge potential. Blizzard hat sich bei jeder Klasse und bei jeder Skillung dieser etwas gedacht. Das ist wie bei karikaturistischen Comics, man muss halt zwischen den Zeilen lesen.

Ich habs auch schon erlebt das der schlechter ausgerüstete Tank besser Tanken konnte als der TOP ausgestattete. Es kommt auch immer auf den Menschen hinter der Tastatur an.

Ich selber spiele keinen Pala, achte aber jeden Paladin der konsequent Vergelter bleibt und seine Sache gut macht. Zumal ich schon erlebt hat wie ein Vergelter nen Instanzboss mit 10% Hp noch besiegt hat obwohl der Rest der Gruppe schon im Staub lag. Das schaffe ich als Schurke nicht.

An die Vergelter da draussen bleibt bei eurer Sache und lasst euch nicht unterbuttern. Ich find euch klasse!

Gruß Abrox


----------



## Te-Rax (8. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, gib nem Vergelter Pala mit t5 Equip nen Verstärker schami und nen Feral in die Gruppe und er hält locker mit schurken / magiern mit....
> 
> Wie gesagt quatsch nicht wenn du einfach null ahnung hast.
> 
> ...



Jo klar...mal erlich dr Paladin hat 3 Styles, Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit, Richturteil und Kreufahrerstoß...Siegel der rechtschaffenheit macht schonmal kein Extra Schaden weil stun im raid nicht möglich ist, Richturteil macht kaum schaden, und den benutzte einmal um Siegel des Kreuzfahrer zu debuffen...und dann? Deine 400er Autohits am Boss abprallen lassen? Wenn ihr so schafft dann Respekt. Die einzig gute eigenschaft der Paladine ist das sie echt sehr lange brauchen um oom zu gehen und gute Buffs haben. Das wars dann aber auch schon. in Arena haben wir auch schon unsere healdruiden und im raid unsere Healpriester,[Ironie On] direkt daneben  unsere Vergelter Paladine.[Ironie Off]

MfG


----------



## Schamll (8. Mai 2008)

also ich kenn nen vergelter pala der macht auch im pve richtig derben schaden hab mti dem ne ini stamm mit mir als heal pala dann nen tankpala und nen vergelter pala ^^ und dann noch affli wl und mage das rockt kann ich euch sagen xD

mfg schamll


----------



## Asoras (8. Mai 2008)

Also ich Zock Selbst Paladin und muss sagen das die meisten leute doc sehr sehr ignorant sind wenn ich Frage ob ich vllt als ank oder dd mit kommen soll.......meist heisst es dann ich "darf" auf heal Skillen und "darf" dann mitkommen. Wenn ich dann aber doch mal als Tank in ne hero rein kann heisst es am Ende der Ini einfach nur FETT und GEIL und SUPER tank und soweiter und so sofort. Als Vergelter werd ich noch viel viel Seltender mitgenommen aber auch hier ist es der Fall das wenn ich mitgenommen werde die meistens am Ende sagen Spuper dmg, blablabla.

Ich finde diese Klischee das Pala nicht tanken können undauch keinen schaden machen ist schon seit release Bc vom Tisch da Blizz die Pala ab da richtig gut gebufft hat in den beiden Punkten und als Heiler sind wir eh schon immer Imba gewesen. ^^

In dem Sinne möge das heilge Licht mit euch sein ^^
Achjaich spiel Blutelf Pala....nur zur info...könnte vlltwichtig sein oder auch nicht


----------



## fathril (8. Mai 2008)

omg ey un alle schwarzen pflücken baumwolle ne
ein vergelter macht sicher nicht den schaden von einem full dd
hat aber noch den support!!
er frischt alle siegel auf dem ziel auf, hat ne tolle aura und noch ne extra segen

von einem vergelter pala(schwuler blutelf) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cya


----------



## Panasori (8. Mai 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ciao Thread (ist zu blöd hier)...



hälts dich wohl für was besseres?


----------



## Paxter (8. Mai 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Jo klar...mal erlich dr Paladin hat 3 Styles, Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit, Richturteil und Kreufahrerstoß...


diesen blödsinn nehme ich mal als beispiel für alle leute die hier mitquatschen wollen aber von nem retri pala absolut keinen plan haben.

der pala ist eben ein bißchen komplizierter zu spielen als 1-klick agromonster,aber wenn man es mal raus hat macht ein vergelter sehr wohl ordentlich dmg und ein sehr guter supporter ist er obendrein.
zudem überstehe ich auch mal nen schlag von einem boss während um mich herum die stoff/lederheinis schon lange weinend im staub liegen.

zudem...wer nur geil auf die ersten 3 plätze im schwanzvergleich ist hat das spiel eh nicht verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (8. Mai 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Jo klar...mal erlich dr Paladin hat 3 Styles, Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit, Richturteil und Kreufahrerstoß...Siegel der rechtschaffenheit macht schonmal kein Extra Schaden weil stun im raid nicht möglich ist, Richturteil macht kaum schaden, und den benutzte einmal um Siegel des Kreuzfahrer zu debuffen...und dann? Deine 400er Autohits am Boss abprallen lassen? Wenn ihr so schafft dann Respekt. Die einzig gute eigenschaft der Paladine ist das sie echt sehr lange brauchen um oom zu gehen und gute Buffs haben. Das wars dann aber auch schon. in Arena haben wir auch schon unsere healdruiden und im raid unsere Healpriester,[Ironie On] direkt daneben  unsere Vergelter Paladine.[Ironie Off]
> 
> MfG




naja nen vergelter ist bei guter spielweise nie oom und bei schlechter spielweise (was meist der fall ist) nach maximal 2 minuten oom und nen vergelter macht mit dem richtigen equip auch seine 1000-2000er autohits und seine 4000er crits. hinzu kommen noch seine supportfähigkeiten durch segen und die aura.

dann nutzt nen vergelter nicht seigel der rechschaffenheit sondern siegel des befehls oder siegel des blutes und hat immer rache an (geht mit nem crit an und ist 3 mal stapelbar was 15% mehr schaden macht), hat göttliche stärke geskillt (10% mehr stärke) und aura der heiligkeit (+3% cit und jeder vergelter sollte auch so um die 25% haben wegen rache).

nen vergelter macht schon ne menge schaden, auch wenn er an die anderen dd nicht ran kommt, weil er immer viel schaden macht und dann ne kurze phase wenig macht und dann wieder viel. jäger, magier und schurken machen konstant viel schaden und hexer über die zeit immer mehr (durch die dots) und nen krieger macht erst gegen ende richtig schaden wegen hinrichten. ausserdem ignoriert der heiligschaden jegliche rüstung, was ihm zusätzlich noch nen kleinen vorteil gegenüber den anderen dd gibt (was aber mehr nen pvp vorteil ist als pve aber auch da nützlich ist).


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Mai 2008)

Ist sowieso witzig. Heisst immer Vergelter machen zu wenig Schaden.
Das er einigermassen mithalten und in seltenen Fällen mitziehen kann sollte mittlerweile allen klar sein.
Doch heute muss ja alles schnell gehen!
 "Lfg Tank dann Port und gogogo! Überschallrun! No Manareggpausen!" 
Der Mage beginnt schon Pyro zu casten während der Palatank oom ist und sich gerade hinsetzt zum trinken,
der Jäger schon mal Irreführung auf den Tank castet und mit "gogogo muss gleich SSC" dem trinkenden Heiler Dampf macht... 
ist ja klar das man da nur Klassen mitnimmt und die Bosse möglichst onehittet...
Das es mit einem Vergelter vielleicht 3 Sekunden länger geht wenn überhaupt ist inakzeptabel und die +3% crit und 2% plusdamage interessiert keinen da ja eh alle im Raid immer imba sind und sogar mit Zauberstab im 1000er bereich critten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (8. Mai 2008)

Paladine machen keinen Schaden, ergo ist es nur richtig, wenn man keine Vergelter in einen Raid lädt.


----------



## Terratec (8. Mai 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Paladine machen keinen Schaden, ergo ist es nur richtig, wenn man keine Vergelter in einen Raid lädt.


Ich hoffe das war ironisch gemeint, denn sonst muss ich irgendwie davon ausgehen dass du die vorhergehenden 3 Seiten verschlafen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whiteprincee (8. Mai 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Wohingegen Vergelter pala und Raid wohl gar nicht zusammenpassen...(wie schon so oft erwähnt)



Made my Day, ganz ehrlich.

Nen Vergelter Pala passt mit dem Raid nicht zusammen? Das ich nicht lache, lol. Ich hab nichts zu sagen, du solltest WoW lieber aufhören, weil jeder der bissle Ahnung vom Spiel hat, weiß ganz genau, dass ALLE Klassen in nem Raid sehr gut zu gebrauchen ist.

Nochmals, LOL



Rasgaar schrieb:


> Ist sowieso witzig. Heisst immer Vergelter machen zu wenig Schaden.
> Das er einigermassen mithalten und in seltenen Fällen mitziehen kann sollte mittlerweile allen klar sein.
> Doch heute muss ja alles schnell gehen!
> "Lfg Tank dann Port und gogogo! Überschallrun! No Manareggpausen!"
> ...



Und an dich, ein Pala geht in ne Ini pullt so viel Mobgruppen wie es geht, alle downnuken, in der Zeit haste mehr gelegt (PLUS REGGEN) als mit einem anderen Tank. Der Heal muss einfach nur passen. Wenn ich z. B. ZH Heroic gehe, tut mein Gildenkollege 3-6 Gruppen auf einma Pullen und die sind so schnell down da is die Instanz in schnellster Zeit clear.

Greetz Ashaníta


----------



## Gywn (9. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, gib nem Vergelter Pala mit t5 Equip nen Verstärker schami und nen Feral in die Gruppe und er hält locker mit schurken / magiern mit....
> 
> Wie gesagt quatsch nicht wenn du einfach null ahnung hast.
> 
> ...


 /sign

die 3% mehr crit sind für alle auch caster und jäger
die 2 % sind für die anderen 4 leute der grp
und wenn ein vergelter dabei ist hat man ein kreuzfahrersiegel für 3% und die holy können dann weisheit und licht machen, die werden dann alle 6 sec durch kreuzfahrerstoß erneuert


----------



## Heronimo (9. Mai 2008)

lord schrieb:


> ...und aura der heiligkeit (+3% cit und jeder vergelter sollte auch so um die 25% haben wegen rache).



"Aura der Heiligkeit": +10% Heiligschaden für alle Gruppenmitglieder.

"Verbesserte Aura der Heiligkeit": Gruppenmitglieder auf denen "Aura der Heiligkeit" liegt, machen 2% mehr   Schaden.

"Verbessertes Siegel des Kreuzfahrers": Das Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers erhöht die Crit Chance aller Spieler die dieses Ziel angreifen um 3%.


Nur der Richtigkeit halber.^^



MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (9. Mai 2008)

Der Grund warum Vergelter nicht gern in inis (5er/10er) gesehen sind:

1. andere DDs auf gleichem Equipstand und PvE Skillung machen IMMER mehr Schaden (wenns keine Vollpfosten sind..):>

2. kein cc

Ausserdem sind neben den Holy Palas mittlerweile auch Schutpalas in inis gern gesehen, da sie sich als vollwertige Tanks etabliert haben und die meisten Spieler sich ihrer Vorurteile gegenüber Prots entledigt haben.

Aber im PvP sind Vergelter mittlerweile ernstzunehmende Gegner, vor allem in der Arena.


----------



## Seratos (9. Mai 2008)

Ich zock selber n pala und ich find, dass der Vergelterbaum totaler Müll ist, auf Prot lvlt es sich sehr viel besser, da man einfach 5-6mobs gleichzeitig killen kann.
Als Vergelter geht man zu schnell oom, und haut dafür zu wenig dmg raus.
Im PVE macht n Pala nur als healer oder tank wirklich Sinn.


----------



## Hufson (9. Mai 2008)

Immer wieder interessant, wie es heißt, dass ein Paladin mit Skill locker an anderen TopDD's wie Magiern und Schurken vorbeiziehen kann, ohne dabei in Erwägung zu ziehen, dass selbige auch Defizite im Skill aufweisen können...
Auf gleichem Skill- und Equiplevel... Sorry, no chance.
Da kann man noch so viel mit "Aber ich kenn da einen, der macht richtig gut DMG" kommen, einfach ein Spreadsheet aufbauen und auswerten.
In diesem Punkt muss man einfach objektiv bleiben, da bringt jedes subjektive Ultra-Burst-Euphorie-Erlebnis mit nem Pala nix weiter als einen Push fürs Ego.

Wie war das gleich mit dem Support?
3% mehr Crit für den Raid. Schöne Supportfähigkeit, durchaus wertvoll für alles außer Afflilocks, Heiler und minder wertvoll für Shadows.
2% mehr Schaden allgemein und mehr Heiligschaden für die Gruppe. Kommt in einer Protpala-Tankgruppe sicher gut an, ansonsten bietet da ein Feral mit Imp. Leader of the Pack besseren Support.
Siegel auffrischen per CS. Schöne Fähigkeit, im 25er hat man normalerweise eh mehrere Palas dabei, da kommt das ganz gut zur Geltung. Im 5er/10er zu vernachlässigen.
Offtankfähigkeiten? Ach bitte... Nur weil er Platte trägt heißt das nicht, dass da auch wirklich Tankqualitäten vorhanden sind. Da bietet sich ein Feral besser an, Equipchange und aus dem DD wird ein Tank. Da doch noch lieber einen Offkrieger, dafür sprechen einfach mehr Möglichkeiten zur Schadensverminderung. Auf einen Retri als Tank prasselt der DMG doch nur so ein.
Den Rest kann ein Heil-/Protpala genauso leisten.

Wenn ich mir allerdings den Manaregg eines Shadows anschaue, skaliert dieser mit steigendem Equiplevel als Supportfähigkeit besser mit, was anderen Castern, die im Endeffekt mit immer größer wachsendem Spelldmg immer mehr DMG aus einem Punkt Mana ziehen, doppelte Skalierung in Sachen Schaden bringt. Ein Shadow bringt btw noch 5% mehr Schaden aus Zaubern und noch zusätzliche 10% mehr Schattenschaden für den ganzen Raid, dazu kommt noch VE, was meiner Meinung nach in der Supportqualität allerdings nicht außerordentlich hoch einzuordnen ist. Besonders schön funktioniert natürlich die Kombination Shadow + Schattendestro.
Supportfähigkeiten eines Hexers anzuzweifeln zeugt von Unwissen über andere Klassen, mit der Argumentation schneidet man sich als Verteidiger des Retris auf "Informier dich erstmal über andere Klassen"-Debattierer leicht ins eigene Fleisch. SS, GS, ISB/Blutpakt, Flüche... Wenn man dazu noch den TopEnd-DMG betrachtet sieht der Retri doch etwas alt aus. Auch wenn SB-Spam einfach ist, so ist es im Endeffekt doch effektiver als ein Pala, der seine Rotation perfekt angepasst hat und auch intelligent ausführt.
Schurken als Leecher im Raid machen ihren fehlenden Support (wer jetzt mit Hemo kommt, sollte sich seine Raidskillung bitte nochmal überdenken) durch extrem hohem Schaden wieder wett.

Auch mit den Buffs für den Retri seit 2.4 ist er leider im PvE immer noch hintendran. Das Problem ist nur, dass ein Buff dahingehend etwas schwierig ist, da er sonst im PvP etwas aus der Bahn fahren könnte.
Leider ist Banancing nicht immer leicht, was einfach in der Grundstruktur der Klassen veranlagt ist.

Leidiges Thema, Antwort bleibt seit einer ganzen Weile immer noch die gleiche:
Um auf maximaler Effizienz zu spielen schnappt man sich für den Raid lieber eine andere Klasse/Skillung als den Retadin.


----------



## Lougen (9. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> ich hab beobachtet dass meist nur holypalas in inis gehn die andern werden nicht mitgenommne...
> kann mir wer sagen warum?
> der pala is mit bc zur deftigen kampfmaschine geworden trotzdem wird er nur seeeeeeeeeeeehr selten mitgenommen...
> auskunft pls^^




naja so ist des net in meiner gilde (ergo: bin vergelter)... ich bin bei jedem raid dabei und die anderen haben da kein problem damit, zwar glauben paar von dennen ich mache kein dmg aber die sehen dann oft blöd aus der röhre wenn ich in der top 10 des dmg meters bin... und sonst wollen die auch kein duell gegen mich machen... ich finde die leute die meinen vergelter machen keinen dmg haben noch nie einen gezockt oder gegen einen gekämpft...

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...gh&n=Lougen

da könnt ihr mein equip und meine skillung betrachten... aber bevor ihr wieder was gegen vergelter sagt kämpft mal erst gegen einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achja noch was zu EliteOrk... ich frag mich seit wann ein cc was gegen gruul, maggi, vashj, keal oder illidan was nützt... ein cc in nem raid braucht kein schwein... erst nachdenken dan schreiben


----------



## Hufson (9. Mai 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> achja noch was zu EliteOrk... ich frag mich seit wann ein cc was gegen gruul, maggi, vashj, keal oder illidan was nützt... ein cc in nem raid braucht kein schwein... erst nachdenken dan schreiben



In deinem letzten Halbsatz befindet sich ein Fehler (und damit meine ich nicht den Typo/Rechtschreibfehler).
Erst gründlich lesen, dann nachdenken und dann schreiben.
Evtl hättest du dann bemerkt, dass er seine Ausführungen auf 5er/10er bezieht.


----------



## Lougen (9. Mai 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Jo klar...mal erlich dr Paladin hat 3 Styles, Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit, Richturteil und Kreufahrerstoß...Siegel der rechtschaffenheit macht schonmal kein Extra Schaden weil stun im raid nicht möglich ist, Richturteil macht kaum schaden, und den benutzte einmal um Siegel des Kreuzfahrer zu debuffen...und dann? Deine 400er Autohits am Boss abprallen lassen? Wenn ihr so schafft dann Respekt. Die einzig gute eigenschaft der Paladine ist das sie echt sehr lange brauchen um oom zu gehen und gute Buffs haben. Das wars dann aber auch schon. in Arena haben wir auch schon unsere healdruiden und im raid unsere Healpriester,[Ironie On] direkt daneben  unsere Vergelter Paladine.[Ironie Off]
> 
> MfG



Siegel der rechtschaffenheit extra dmg wenn stun????


erstmal die attacken kennen dann labern was du meinst ist siegel des befehls

immer labern leute die keine ahnung haben


----------



## Lougen (9. Mai 2008)

Véndettâ1337 schrieb:


> aha
> 
> Vergelter DMG!



wtf... des ist ja mal geil... da sehen mal die leute was ein vergelter kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist ein echt geiles video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharius (9. Mai 2008)

hi,

du gehst wohl auf die mittelklassen gilden ein, die in ssc und tk unterwegs sind.

aber die top gilden haben fast alle klassenvarianten am start. dort laufen zb. prügel schamis, vergelter palas, eulen und hunter mit dem 300ap raid buff mit. andere fallen mir gerade nicht ein. sie machen ganz guten schaden und was aber noch besser ist, sie erhöhen die effektivität des raids durch buffs, oder effekten auf dem boss, etc.

viele kennen die ganzen klassenvarianten nicht und sind deshalb voreingenommen und blocken neues ab. aber irgendwann macht jeder kleine bonus etwas aus und der raid fährt mehr dps, oder hat mehr manareg, etc.

so kann zb ein vergelter pala alle siegel auffrischen. sprechen also zb 3 healpalas den manaregsiegel, liferegsiegel und ka auf den boss, so werden diese immer durch den vergelter kreuzfahrerstoß aufgefrischt. also ein kleiner schadowpriest für den ganzen raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu kommt das geskillte kreuzfahrersiegel mit 3% mehr krit für den raid und 2% mehr dmg für seine gruppe


PS: wer den pala nicht kennt, soll bitte einfach seine klappe halten. danke!
ich stell mich auch nicht hin und sag: "der hunter macht keinen dmg, weil er nur autoshot und arkanen schuss hat...." ich kenne die klasse nich genau und vorallem nicht die rotation!


----------



## Lougen (9. Mai 2008)

Peishi schrieb:


> ihr habt wohl noch nie nen richtig geilen retri pala dabei gehabt, wa?
> ich nehm die sogar in 5er inis mit, weil sie einfach gut dmg machen, auch viel aushalten, und auch noch equip wechseln können um vl mal paar mobs zu tanken.
> 
> der paladin ist neben dem druiden die vielseitigste klasse die es in wow gibt.
> ...




ich bin vergelter und am ersten tag in tdm sind alle außer mir und nem melee shami bei keal verreckt da musste ich mit dem die restlichen 20 % runterkloppen... und jetzt braucht keiner denken der melee hat mehr dmg gemacht... der hatte noch 10 % mana und hat nen feuer ele beschworen der nach paar hits weg war... ich hab kontinuierlich da nur drauf gekloppt... und nach 20 sek lag keal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich durfte danach mit dem shami erst alle rezzen^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (9. Mai 2008)

Vergelter machen Schaden....aber trotzdem deutlich weniger als zb Hexer/Schurken.

Falls es nicht so wäre, wäre keine Balance gegeben. Punkt.


----------



## screeeam (9. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> Shalvak ich dank dir endlich ma einer ders checkt^^
> wenn n mage in kara oder so ma aggro zieht = tot
> hexer genauso (meistens ;-) )
> schurke überlebt vlt.
> pala mit platte überlebt mehr alsn hit


mage -> iceblock
wl -> onehit


----------



## Saberclaw (9. Mai 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Vergelter machen Schaden....aber trotzdem deutlich weniger als zb Hexer/Schurken.
> 
> Falls es nicht so wäre, wäre keine Balance gegeben. Punkt.



jo erstens das und zweitens können se cc nur bei humanoiden machen und das auch net besonders effektiv da CD.

Hab selber aber mit meinem vergelter die erfahrung gemacht, dass sich der tank pala in meiner hc gruppe sehr über mich und meine aura etc gefreut hat...war allerdings noch zu der zeit als man im vergelter baum den heiligschaden von siegel des kreuzfahrers erhöhen konnte... naja aber im pvp machen se mit sehr gutem eq wirklich gut schaden , ansonsten in inis leider lückenfüller


----------



## Sharius (9. Mai 2008)

nochmal ganz kurz von mir.
es gibt leute, die das spiel verstehen und mit ihrem raid bt, mh und sunwell raiden und dazu nen retri, etc mitnehmen. und das machen sie nicht, weil der platz besetzt werden musste.

und dann gibt es andere, deren main zu 2/3 blau equippt ist und stellen sich hin: "ol0l, d3r vergelt0r macht d0ch k3inen sch4den!!111einseins"

aber was soll man hier streiten. einfach die flamer kara farmen und in ihrer kleinen welt lassen.

ein raid muss gut geplant sein. die richtigen klassen mit gewissen skillungen zusammen in eine gruppe, usw. ssc und tk läuft man ja lässig durch, aber wenn man dann in den endcontent kommt, muss man anfangen zu überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxis05 (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich es auch manchmal erlebe dass ich nicht mitgenommen werde weil der Schaden eines Vergelters nicht ernst genommen wird.. Unwissenheit eben.. 
Wenn ich in Gruppen oder Raids bin halte ich sehr gut mit den Top-Mages, Rouges usw mit.
Oft so, dass ich mehr raushaue als so manch anderer DD. Die Klasse sagt wohl generell gar nichts über den anzurichtenden Schaden aus.


----------



## Lougen (9. Mai 2008)

Kyreen schrieb:


> Bullshit, stell dir mal vor das wäre so... einfach mal vorstellen....
> Das wäre total unfair, (Platte, Bubble)
> Der vergelter hat halt noch ein paar Deff spells die auf Kosten des DMG gehen....
> (Eisblock und vanish, ja , aber ihr wisst was ich meine ....)



seit kurzem hab ich irgendwie mehr den glauben das net die palas alleine bubbel opfer sind... ich seh oft nen prist der nen mob angreift setzt der schon seine bubbel vorher... ein schurke würde ohne schattenmantel (oder wie des heist) und vanish einen kampf gegen nen vergelter ohne bubbel net überleben... das gleiche beim mage mit dem eisblock... eisblock > blinzeln > sheep > pyro instant (sofern geskillt)... da frag ich mich warum du da die fairnis erwähnst... gleiches kann ich zu den hm´s sagen... die dotten einen zu wenn man zu nah wird man gefeart und des geht die ganze zeit so


----------



## Leerox (9. Mai 2008)

also ich bhab auch nen pala und ich werde immer mitgenommen als Healer oder als Tank auch schon als dd
weil der Paladin ist für beides gut wen man ihn beherscht
also sag das mal den leutendie was anderes behaupten sie sollen doch mal schauen und dann reklamieren weil die werden augen machen lol

noch viel spass


----------



## Leerox (9. Mai 2008)

also ich bhab auch nen pala und ich werde immer mitgenommen als Healer oder als Tank auch schon als dd
weil der Paladin ist für beides gut wen man ihn beherscht
also sag das mal den leutendie was anderes behaupten sie sollen doch mal schauen und dann reklamieren weil die werden augen machen lol

noch viel spass


----------



## Lougen (9. Mai 2008)

Hufson schrieb:


> In deinem letzten Halbsatz befindet sich ein Fehler (und damit meine ich nicht den Typo/Rechtschreibfehler).
> Erst gründlich lesen, dann nachdenken und dann schreiben.
> Evtl hättest du dann bemerkt, dass er seine Ausführungen auf 5er/10er bezieht.




k stimmt aber trotzdem... in nem 10er raid braucht aber trotzdem kein schwein nen stun... höchstens mal sheep  
in za oder schakeln in kara... und bei den 5er hängt des von der ini ab... 

passt des so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (9. Mai 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Jau hast schon recht^^ der satz "Ja heroinzen ist ja was anderes..." ist echt mit zahlen überfüllt...
> 
> Was war rechnerei??? das einzige was es in Raids zu berechnen sind, ist wie oft das scheißitem schon hätte droppen müssen^^
> *
> ...



ok... Weihnachten und Ostern auch nich oder was? ^^ In der Schweiz gibts genau so Pfingsten wie in Deutschland, nur dass es kein gesetzlich anerkannter Feiertag ist... Schulen, Läden usw bleiben aber trotzdem zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Back Topic: Bin zwar mit meinem Vergelter noch nich Raids angegangen aber war bisher in den grps 1. oder 2. im damage... je nachdem bei leuten, die 3-4 level über mir waren. Wie gesagt... es kommt ein ganz kleines bisschen auf den Gamer drauf an und ich denke ich werd auch in Kara weiterhin gut mit Schaden mithalten können. Gewisse Leute nennen das skill und wer 11112222 dd's lieber hat soll bitte nicht von "fähig" oder "unfähig" reden nur weils eben doch palas gibt die damage machen können...


----------



## Hangatyr (9. Mai 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Naja was soll man machen...^^
> Palas machen nun mal NUR im bg dmg und ohne gutes equip schon gar nicht^^
> Für PvE sind sie nur zum Tanke (von Mob-GRUPPEN) und zum healen geeignet (ich persönlcih findeie besten healer)
> Mfg ;D




Ich finde ein Vergelter (in der Meleegruppe) in einer 25 Ini am Boss mit "Richturteil des Lichts" hat seine Berechtigung und macht auch sehr gut Schaden.


----------



## chassy_taerar (9. Mai 2008)

Macht ein holy Priester Schaden? In meinem T6 heal gear schaffe ich soviel dps wie ein Kara equippter shadow priest. Trotzdem würde niemand auf die Idee kommen mich als dd mitzunehmen. 
Das hier immer wieder von Vergeltern berichtet wird und Videos gepostet werden wo sie "krassen" Schaden machen ist kein Beweis. Jeder T6 dd macht krassen Schaden.
Schaut ihr euch allerdings die webstats von Brutalus an, einem Kampf bei dem jeder dd max dps fahren kann und praktisch immer ein Vergelter dabei ist, werdet ihr feststellen das sie deutlich weniger dps machen als andere dd`ler. Und bevor jemand schreit diese Vergelter seien schlecht gespielt, diese Beobachtung könnt ihr auch bei sk, nihilum oder vodka machen. Und diesen Spielern unterstelle ich einfach mal eine nahezu perfekte Spielweise. 
Warum sollte man also im Endcontet einen Vergelter mitnehmen? Er kann die Siegel aufrecht erhalten. Dies ist häufig bei Brutalus nötig, dort wird der Vergelter auch sehr sehr oft mitgenommen. Bei anderen Encountern unnötig. Segenbuffs werden i.d.R. von den holy Palas gebuffed. Raidsupport kann praktisch jede Klasse leisten. (Schurken sind oft Lederverarbeiter und nutzen "drumms of battle")

Ich glaube das man einen Vergelter dessen eq zum Raid passt ruhig mitnehmen kann. Allerdings kommen wir auch ohne sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## Maximolider (9. Mai 2008)

also...mal unter uns hausfrauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kenne die ganzen klassenskillungen auchnicht,spiele brav meinen schurken mit kampfskillung und ich mag palas...egal ob als tank,heiler,oder dd...die machen vieleicht(und nur vieleicht)nicht alles am besten,aber da sie einen haufen(einen richtig großen) an fähigkeiten mit sich rumschleppen hab ich das gefühl,das es mit denen immer gut klappt und der mob mit wenig bis garkeinen wipes umfällt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn es mal ne minute länger dauert,mir hupe..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Astam (9. Mai 2008)

also ich kann folgendes sagen. ein paladin ist zum healen, oder tanken sehr gut. 
ich bevorzuge tank-palas, weil sie massenaggro perfekt halten können. 
heal-paladine, wegen ihren heal crits und weil sie nicht so schnell down gehen,
wenn sie mal aggro bekommen.  dazu kommen noch nützliche buffs. 

aaaaaber: was bitte schön, soll ein vergelter machen...
damage? naja, klar macht er damage, aber wie halt. gut, es gibt situationen, in der lauter
naps in der ini sind und der tank fast genauso viel schaden macht, wie der mage, oder der rest der gruppe.
sowas gibts leider auch oft. wenn dann ein flinker vergelter dabei ist, kann der schon mal auf dem 2. platz 
in der dmg-liste stehen. ich persönlich habe noch nie einen paladin in der dmg-liste auf platz 1 gesehen. 

ich kann mich nicht mit dem gedanken anfreunden, das ein vergelter paladin so arg viel dmg machen
kann, das man ihn auch nur annährend als DD bezeichnen kann. selbst ein off krieger macht mehr 
damage, wie ein vergelter paladin. 

klar kommt es immer auf das equip an und den spieler, der den char steuert. ich persönlich vergleiche einen 
vergelter paladin immer mit einem off krieger. nur das der off krieger einem das fürchten lehren kann. 

als stoffi im pvp hat man gegen paladine leichtes spiel finde ich. wenn ich aber einen 2 kampf mit einem off krieger 
habe, nehme ich schon mal meine schaufel in die hand und fange an mein grab zu buddeln. 

das ist meine meinung zu vergelter paladine. und jetzt könnt ihr mich beschimpfen und beleidigen. :-)

grüße


----------



## Missii (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich Spiele nen Retri,

Ich mache sehr wohl Schaden ich kann mit dem Schaden eines reinen DD's mit gleichwertigem Equip und gleichem Support sehr gut mithalten.
Wenn ich ein Wf Totem habe bin ich eigentlich im Dmg sehr schwer einzuholen.

Oom bin ich bei Raids nicht oft da ich mit Siegel des Bluts Raide was bekanntlich auch mir ein wenig schaden zufügt wodurch ich geheilt werde und siehe da ich bekomme mana ;-).

Bei der suche nach Grp für Hc inis oder normale werde ich immer mit offenen Armen empfangen.
Ausserdem raide ich zum Spaß und solange alle Bosse liegen bin ich zufrieden.
Da ist es mir relativ egal ob ich auf Platz 1 oder 10 bin.

Vielleicht solltet ihr Raiden nicht als eine Art Zwang ansehen und mal wieder den Spaß am Spiel finden.

Und zu dem redner über mir ich spiele sehr viel PvP und ich bin meist auf Platz 1 von den Kills her.
Habe auch sehr viele Screens die das belegen.
An nem Hexer habe ich ein bisschen zu knabbern aber Mages oder Sp liegen eigentlich fast immer im Dreck.


----------



## screeeam (9. Mai 2008)

Ich frage mich, warum hier viele mit DMG-Vergleichen aus normalen 5er Instanzen und sogar dem _KLOSTER_ kommen. Fehlt nur noch, dass jetzt jemand kommt, der mit lvl27 beim questen 2% DMG mehr hatte als ein Mage und darum meint, dass Palas die Main-DDs sind. Random Kararuns, wo jeder irgendwas macht und die Hälfte keine Ahnung von der eigenen Klasse hat, sind genau so kein gültiger Vergleich.

In MH/BT/Sunwell halten Retris von den DPS bei Encountern her in keinster Weise mit zb Rogues, Mages und WLs mit. Der Support ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, also kann man den Slot auch gut und gern anderwertig besetzten.

Mitnehmen kann man einen, allerdings ist es kein Muss einen dabei zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (9. Mai 2008)

Schon hart, wie hier alle keinen blassen Schimmer vom Retri haben. Ein Guter Pala braucht sich hinter keinem DD zu verstecken. In Heroic Inis habe ich wenn ein "CC" von Nöten war zumeist einfach einen alleine kaltgestellt.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. Mai 2008)

Der TE fragte übrigens, warum Vergelter nicht in _INIS_ mitgenommen werden. Nun kloppen sich alle möglichen Leute über den Raid-Einsatz; aber sei's drum.

Unter Inis verstehe ich die 5er-Instanzen; nicht die Raids. Da wird meist Wert auf möglichst viel CC gelegt, weil der es einfacher macht. Aus der Fragestellung leite ich ab, daß es vornehmlich um Zufallsgruppen geht. Da spielt natürlich neben dem fehlenden CC auch das Vorurteil des angeblich geringen Schadens eine Rolle.

Wie immer gilt natürlich: Lieber einen gut gespielten Vergelter in der Gruppe als einen miesen Wasauchimmer. Wenn der Mage sein Schaf in der Weihe des Pala-Tanks castet oder der Jäger mit Schlangenbiss das Ziel in die Eisfalle pullt, nützt der CC weniger als ein Vergelter, der seine Klasse beherrscht. 

Damage wird eh überbewertet: Solange die Gruppe und das Zusammenspiel stimmen, ist es völlig wurscht, ob da eine andere Klasse mehr Schaden 'rausgehauen hätte. Natürlich sollte der Gegner im Dreck liegen, aber die Hauptsache ist der Spaß. Und wenn das letztere der Fall ist, dann nehme ich auch beim nächsten Mal den Vergelter statt irgendeiner R0xx0r-Dmg-Klasse mit. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (9. Mai 2008)

in dem thema gehts übrigens um instanzen... nicht um raids... 

aber was will ich mit nem vergelter?

die 3% schadenserhöhung bekomm ich auch vom jäger... nur, dass der jäger dabei 10 mal mehr schaden macht...
die segen bekomm ich vom prot/holy pala... nur, dass der dabei 10 mal nützlicher is, weil er heilt oder tankt...
und als dd ist er unbrauchbar, da ich anstelle von ihm auch ein lvl 65 mage/hunter/wl/rogue mitnehmen kann


----------



## screeeam (9. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> in dem thema gehts übrigens um instanzen... nicht um raids...


danke, das threadtopic kann ich selbst auch lesen.

den meisten in diesem thread gehts aber um den DPS-VERGLEICH (sh. posts wie "ich bin in random instanzen immer erster, daher müssen retris in raids ebenfalls die top-dds sein) und diesen findest du nur in raids, wo jeder perfekt seine klasse spielt und jeder auf dem selben equipniveau ist. dort halten retries _NICHT_ mit.

falls irgendwer ersthaft meint, dass random instanzen (bzw kloster oder questen mit lvl10) ein guter vergleich zwischen den DD-klassen sind, der zu diesem thema nichts mehr schreiben.


----------



## Thewizard76 (9. Mai 2008)

Stev-O- schrieb:


> wie merk ich mir die nummer der auskunft?88 palas,11mobs, 0 kills


Es ist zwar die 11 88 0 aber kein Thema.


----------



## Thewizard76 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich sage nur eines. Wenn es die Gruppe rafft und der Tank im dreck liegt mit der Nase nach unten und ein Vergelter Pala dabei ist kann der Weitertanken und es endet nicht gleich in einem Wipe. Mach das mal als Heal Pala in ner Inze Tanken und Healen wenn der eigendliche Tank im dreck liegt.
So long


----------



## Draupnir (9. Mai 2008)

was mich mal wundert is dass keiner hunter anspricht was vergleiche im dmg angeht wobei seit 2.3/2.4 hunter zu den besten dps klassen des spiels gehören aber naja das hat ja auch noch keiner erkannt gott seis gedankt dass sich auch das gerücht hält dass es nur überflüssige hunter gibt ;D achja zum retri pala.... nen retri pala macht schon dmg aber er wird mit gleichem equip nie an gut gespielte mages, rogues, hunter oder warris rankommen ist halt einfach so und der assist is zwar schon nice aber es ist deshalb nicht zwingend einen retri pala mitzunehmen da diese wirklich nur gut sind wenn derjenige der sie spielt es auch kann ansonsten sind sie halt einfach ne low dps klasse mehr kann ich dazu net sagen

mfg Draupnir


----------



## Riane (9. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 100% davon überzeugt, dass es daran liegt, das sich in den Leuten die Vorurteile ins Hirn gebraten haben. 
Meiner Meinung nach, ist der Pala Top, was Dmg anbelangt. Ich (Meele Shamy) weiss noch, wie ein gleich Lvl'iger mit mir in Hz1 war. Und ich muss ehrlich sein, wie der abgegangen ist.. brutal. 
Ich hab aber leider noch kein 70er Vergelter Pala in einer Ini dabei gehabt, also kann ich nciht wirklich sagen, wieviel Dmg da kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnutzi (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen weil ich dafür nicht die zeit hab @work ;-) aber alle die meinen ein Vergelter hat in einer instanz nix zu suchen sollten doch bitte mal selber einen Vergelter hochspielen und sich mit seinen siegeln auren und segen auseinandersetzen.  ich hasse nämlich nicht mehr als leute die über eine kalsse urteilen von der sie selber nicht die blasseste ahnung haben.


----------



## hunter2701 (9. Mai 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> oje mc creep
> wie du keine ahnung hast...
> du bist wohl der meinung ein pala supportet nur durch seine segen
> rofl sag ich da nur^^
> ...


 sry Thranduilo, aber du hast leider keine ahnung.
ich habe selber einen pala, und als DDler kannst du sie in die tonne drücken. die buffs bekommst du auch vom heal- oder schutzpala, und der dmg den der vergelter macht, ist bei weitem nicht so hoch wie beim mage. 
wenn du die wahl hast zwischen mage/hexer oder vergelter, was würdest du mit in die ini nehmen?
99,9% würde nicht den vergelter mitnehmen!

und kein heiler (priester/druide/heilpala/schami) würde es toll finden, wenn da drei melees am mob hängen.
also, vergelter pvp=ja, pve= nein


----------



## Gonzofx (9. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, gib nem Vergelter Pala mit t5 Equip nen Verstärker schami und nen Feral in die Gruppe und er hält locker mit schurken / magiern mit....
> 
> Wie gesagt quatsch nicht wenn du einfach null ahnung hast.
> 
> ...




hahahahahahhahaha 10 /10 


Pack mal nem krieger schurken shami etc solche supporter rein dann siehste selbst mit t5 retri pala gegen grüne schurken alt aus

So ein Quatsch hab ich ja noch nie gelesen da kannst auch sagen das jeder magier ne eule dabei hat


----------



## Byng (9. Mai 2008)

schnutzi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen weil ich dafür nicht die zeit hab @work ;-) aber alle die meinen ein Vergelter hat in einer instanz nix zu suchen sollten doch bitte mal selber einen Vergelter hochspielen und sich mit seinen siegeln auren und segen auseinandersetzen.  ich hasse nämlich nicht mehr als leute die über eine kalsse urteilen von der sie selber nicht die blasseste ahnung haben.




Ist es nicht immer so?
Die meisten beurteilen eh nur auf hörensagen oder auf eindrücke , die einmalig sind.
Ich habe ja nun einige klassen auf 70 , unter anderen auch einen Vergelter Pala . Und er macht Schaden ( man mag es kaum glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Er ist zwar nicht immer der top DMG dealer , aber mithalten kann er locker . Und bisher habe ich in meinen raid  grps nicht gehört , daß ich es nicht bringe oder keinen Schaden mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und ich wage es jetzt mal zu bezweifeln , daß ich aus reinem mitleid mitgenommen wurde ^^


----------



## Lexort (9. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> ich hab beobachtet dass meist nur holypalas in inis gehn die andern werden nicht mitgenommne...
> kann mir wer sagen warum?



Wechsel den Server würde ich meinen...


----------



## Seedian (9. Mai 2008)

Auf meinem Server gibt es nicht viele High-End Retris außer vieleicht 4 anderen und mein Pala.
Equip is A3/T5 usw.... in SSC durchgehend unter top5 DD´s (kommt immer drauf an ob Shammy inner gruppe is) 
Ich werde überall mit genommen es kommt halt drauf an wie man spielt (ok bin ehrlich es ist auch ne Equip sache) 
Und Pala im PVP is ja mal das geilste am besten auf Leder mit Flügel dann kommen sehr witzige zahlen (weiße 4300er Melee crits + Richturteil Procc) 

Naja ich werd nie nie wieder Holy soviel steht fest war es lange genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æika (9. Mai 2008)

Ist doch immer wieder dasselbe...

@Threadersteller das größere Problem ist das Klichee und damit das nächste Problem, dass es eben schon irgendwo herkommen muss... wohl war =/

Ich spiel Paladin seit '05 normalerweise ret, aber auch high end heal/def schon gespielt...  meist pvp "content" :S

Fakt ist:

Pala = supporter - egal ob dd oder heal
Pala = ist ein guter raidhealer (auf manaeffizienz angespielt)
Pala = ein guter supporter dd
Pala = ........

Voraussetzung: wenn er richtig gespielt ist und *dementsprechendes* Gear hat. Doch das ist bei allen Klassen gleich, aber es ist nun mal leider so, dass der Paladin wohl am _equipabhängigsten_ ist, egal in welcher Skillung und von seinem "olol hs+devine-button" doch im Gameplay anders gespielt werden muss...

Heißt, die Erfahrung ist das a & o. Ein ret im pvp muss alle anderen Klassen mindestens so kennen, wie die Durchschnittsspieler sie spielen können, nur dann kann er Schritte planen und verschiedene Situation abwängen, was eine Art von "skill" ist... (sidenote: "skill" ist eben nicht nur "omfg holy shit that was a headshot through a wall" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber anderes Thema) - natürlich sollte das auch sonst jeder Spieler versuchen zu lernen auf pvp bezogen^^

Und zurück zum Raid, in ner _richtigen Gruppe, richtig gespielt, richtiges Equip_ ist er in der Tat (egal was jemand erzählt) k*eine Verschwendung*, egal ob heal-, tank- oder dmg-specced! (aber natürlich stimmt es, dass es nicht einfach ist diese Voraussetzungen zu erfüllen und sich wohl viele palas (insbesondere rets) damit schwer tun =/... - ein Grund für den Ruf) 

Zum Schluss noch eine Erfahrung aus meinem letzten kararaid... gruppe = rg/war/wf/feral/me(ret) gruppe2 =mage/destro/slsl/disc/holyp alle t4-t5 niveau oder besser... so und jetz kommts, was viele hier nicht glauben werden bzw _glauben wollen_ es kein Problem für mich ist vorne mitzuspielen, und sogar bei boss fights teilweise platz 1 zu sein, wobei wir uns nie viel genommen haben (auch hier sidenote: der rogue (mein bruder) gladiator, full veng, der war fury-specced t4-t5, wie o.g schon angedeutet, nicht dass ihr meint das wären nur noobs gewesen =/ ob jetz skillmäßig oder equipmäßig) - natürlich kommt ein Pala _nicht annäherend _an einen über-gebufften/supporteten fury-war ran, aber wer auch sonst =/ - auch is ein combat illi-blade rg sicher nicht zu erreichen... aber ma von wirklichem HIGHEND wegzukommen, sollte es durchaus möglich sein, als ret vorne dabei zu sein! (letzte sidenote: ich bin kein pve-ret, und keiner von uns hatte buff-food o.ä. einem pve-ret mit wirlichem highend-equip sollte mit soc/wf/whiteproccrit + cs crit (andere procs/buffs) einen 10-20k-swing(!) möglich sein um nochmal auf den dmg zurückzukommen, natürlich utopisch im normalfall, aber durchaus machbar, ebenso wie 9k dps für einen fury war :X)

so liebe Grüße: Æika


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder einer von den 100 Threads, die sich nur um uns Paladine drehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wir so schlecht und unwichtig wären, wie viele tun, würde man nicht ständig über uns diskutieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, wir sind die Klasse, die am meisten unterschätzt wird und über die die meisten Witze und dummen Sprüche gemacht werden. Ja, wir werden belächelt.
Ich würde dem Grund mal folgende Namen geben: Vorurteile, fehlendes Wissen, Intoleranz, fehlende eigene Meinung (einfach mal alles nachplappern, was man irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt hat)

Mag sein, daß es Vergelter gibt, die keinen Schaden machen. Natürlich gibt es Paladine, die ihren Char schlecht spielen. Und selbstverständlich gibt es Situationen, wo der Paladin nicht die optimale Besetzung ist.
Aber gibt es das nicht überall?

Wer kennt sie nicht:
Die Jäger, die ihr Pet nicht im Zaum haben, die ihre Eisfalle nicht richtig kennen, die Irreführung auf den falschen geben...
Die Magier, die zu früh sheepen oder zu spät oder gar nicht oder den falschen Mob...
Die Hexer, die nur ein wenig mehr Schaden machen, als der Tank, die sich selbst den Seelenstein geben, die Aderlass machen und einfach arrogant erwarten, daß der Heiler sie dann hochheilt (Na klar kann man das machen, wenn es vernünftig ist. Aber Aderlass machen und warten, während der Heiler einen Keks ist, weil er kein Mana mehr hat, statt in der Zeit selbst einen zu essen, halte ich für unnverschämt.), die einfach anfangen zu fearen, obwohl dafür überhaupt kein Platz ist...

Die DDs allgemein, die ihre Aggro nicht unter Kontrolle haben, ständig Mobs aus dem CC holen, nichts im Sinn haben, als die Damage-Statistik...

usw. usw. usw.

Schlechte Beispiele finden sich in jeder Klasse, aber eben auch gute. Und jede Klasse, genau wie jede Skillform, hat bei WoW ihre Daseinsberechtigung, insofern sie gut gespielt und eingesetzt wird.
Natürlich gibt es Klassen, die leicht zu spielen sind und andere sind komplexer. Aber gerade diese bieten viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Und wenn man diese ausschöpft, wird der Char erst richtig mächtig.
Nehmen wir den Magier. Ich könnte mich jetzt hinstellen und sagen: Als Magier brauchst du nur eine Taste. Super, das kann ja wohl jeder und trotzdem gibt es welche, die das nicht beherrschen.
Der Paladin kann alles. Das Klischée sagt: Aber nichts richtig. Aber es irrt.

Den alten Witz kennt jeder, egal in welcher Form:
...ich kann nicht tanken...ich nicht heilen...ich bin auch Pala...
...ich bin Pala...ich mach auch keinen Schaden...
bla

Der Holy-Pala ist und bleibt der beste Tankheiler. Da geht einfach nichts drüber. Da er keinerlei Gruppenheilungen und HoTs im Repertoire hat, ist er als Gruppenheiler allerdings weniger geeignet.
Ein Baum, der nur auf Gruppenheilung ausgerichtet ist, ist dahingegen der beste Gruppenheiler, taugt aber nichts als Tankheiler.

Der Tankadin ist und bleibt in den meisten Situationen der beste Tank. Niemand kann besser viele Mobs zugleich tanken. Kein Tank baut schneller Aggro auf, als ein Palatank! Er bekommt nicht mehr Schaden rein, als ein Krieger, aber viel weniger, als ein Dudu. Über lange Zeit viel Aggro aufzubauen ist genauso wenig ein Problem und das Gerücht, er wäre schnell OOM ist schlicht falsch. Natürlich bekommt er Probleme bei Stilleeffekten, Manasaugern oder Magieschaden. Aber genauso ist ein Krieger z.B. in ZA beim dritten Boss als Eiertank untauglich.

Un schließlich ist auch der Vergelter viel besser, als sein Ruf. Natürlich braucht er das passende Equip. Leider ist das viel schwerer zu bekommen, als als Stoffie- oder Leder-DD. Aber insgesamt steht er anderen DDs in nichts nach. Es gibt Situationen, da sind Nahkämpfer allgemein suboptimal. Das gilt dann aber auch für die geliebten Schurken. Und mag sein, daß er selbst schuld ist, wenn er im Schaden nicht ganz oben in der Liste steht, weil er durch seinen Support den Schaden aller im Raid erhöht. Aber wenn man das Plus an Schaden, was er nur durch seine Anwesenheit mit sich bringt, drauf addiert, spätestens dann, ist er der beste DD. Oder wertet ihr bei einem Beastmaster nur den Jäger selbst und laßt das Pet unter den Tisch fallen?
Klar hat der Paladin kein CC. Aber das braucht er auch nicht, denn der Pala IST selbst das CC, schließlich kann er, so lange der Heiler das packt, unbegrenzt viele Mobs tanken, auch als Vergelter. Und solange die Mobs auch wirklich nach der Aggroliste gehen, ist er da effektiver als ein Mage, der nur Humanoide sheepen kann, ein Hexer, der nur Dämonen bannen kann, ein Jäger der i.d.R. nur Nahkämpfer in die Eisfalle bekommt...

Betrachten wir abschließend nochmal die Vorurteile:



> Den alten Witz kennt jeder, egal in welcher Form:
> ...ich kann nicht tanken...ich nicht heilen...ich bin auch Pala...
> ...ich bin Pala...ich mach auch keinen Schaden...
> bla
> ...der Paladin kann alles, aber nichts richtig...



Die Holy-Palas haben es schon geschafft, die breite Masse vom Gegenteil des sie betreffenden Teil dieses uralt-"Witzes" zu überzeugen.

Die Tankadine arbeiten daran, das auch hinzubekommen und so langsam wird es, auch wenn es eine ganze Menge arbeit bedeutet und der Weg noch weit ist.

Und irgendwann wird auch der Vergelter endlich das Ansehen genießen, was ihm zusteht.


Vielleicht witzeln die anderen Klassen ja auch nur deswegen, weil sie fürchten, irgendwann überhaupt nicht mehr gebraucht zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall zeugen so stumpfe Sprüche, wie der 11880er, nur davon, daß der Sprücheklopfer keine Ahnung hat. Natürlich brauche ich als Tankadin lange, um einen einzelnen Mob umzukloppen. Aber der Vergelter ist ein Tier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht ruhig weiter eure Witze. Wir echten Paladine wissen, was wir können und wie hoch unser Wert ist. Und wir stehen drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber fangt doch bitte endlich mal an, faire Vergleiche zu ziehen...



Ich für meinen Teil arbeite gerade nebenher an einem Vergelterset, um einigen unverbesserlichen auf meinem Server zu zeigen, was der Vergelter drauf hat...


----------



## TheLeasvesOfYggdrasil (9. Mai 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich dich jetzt mal zum nachdenken bringe...aber naja klar sind keine gruppen healer aber es sind einfach geniale healer auch im raid vor allem da hab ich positive erfahrungen gemacht mit ihnen...
> 
> Wohingegen Vergelter pala und Raid wohl gar nicht zusammenpassen...(wie schon so oft erwähnt)
> 
> ...




Tjoar , kennst wohl keime fähigen wa , es ist schade wie du redest , ich weiss nich was du spielst aber ein Offwarri ist nich grade sosinnvoll wie ein Retributions paladin !  und ich stecke lieber ein Retri in einer Melee Grp als ein Schurke , der schurke tut in diesem fall nichts fuer die Grp , der Retri schon also erst denken dann schreiben , ich geb dir nenn Tipp spiel dir nenn paladin hoch und mach deine eigenen erfahrung als immer nur das zusagen was man " im weltlichem Hört " sry wenn ich deine Kinder Träume geplatz sind :O


----------



## Herteitr (9. Mai 2008)

@ Wotan:

/signed.

ich hatte den Thread schon fast aufgegeben :>


----------



## Exo1337 (9. Mai 2008)

ein gut gespielter vergelter pala is die reinste kampfmaschine. nur gibts eben nur wenige speiler die ihren pala so gut beherrschen, un ein schlecht gespielter pala macht natürlich keinen dmg, das is da genau wie bei jeder anderen klasse auch


----------



## Herteitr (9. Mai 2008)

> ein gut gespielter vergelter pala is die reinste kampfmaschine. nur gibts eben nur wenige speiler die ihren pala so gut beherrschen, un ein schlecht gespielter pala macht natürlich keinen dmg, das is da genau wie bei jeder anderen klasse auch



Das Problem seh ich beim Paladin eher leicht anders^^ ich sehe oft Paladine die "mal bisschen umskillen" (von Heiler auf Retri, oder von Tank auf Retri) und die laufen dann teilweise mit nem halben Healequip rum, was ja bei ner Klasse wie Priester oder Schamane (Shadow , Ele) nicht sooo das Problem wäre (Heal -> SD), jedoch beim Paladin da dieser Stark mit seinem Equip skaliert (sehr viel crit und ap benötigt!) und nicht mehr wirklich mit Spelldmg skaliert...

Aber was erwarten die Leute auch wenn leute Grüne items des Champions oder halbes Healgear tragen von nem Retri? Ich in dem Fall nciht besonders viel...


----------



## J4ger (9. Mai 2008)

Es liegt nunmal schon in der Natur eines Palas nicht nur Schaden zu machen..kleine Excursion: 

Paladin als Synonym: Im übertragenen Sinne wird der Begriff verwendet, um einen kühnen, unerschütterlich gläubigen Ritter und tapferen Helden zu bezeichnen, der es sich zur Aufgabe 
gemacht hat, gegen das Böse zu streiten.

Basierend auf Textstellen des Rolandslieds ist Paladin als Synonym für „der beste Freund“ in den meisten westlichen Sprachen geläufig. So betitelt im Rolandslied Karl der Große Roland mit den Worten: „...mein Paladin, mein bester Freund“ als er die Nachricht vom Tod Rolands erhielt.

Rezeption in moderner Fantasy-Literatur und Rollenspielen: In Fantasy-Rollenspielen sind Paladine heilige Ritter der Kirche oder gesandt von einer bestimmten Gottheit, um in deren Sinne und im Namen der Ehre zu handeln. Ein strahlendes Äußeres und heroische Posen prägen ihr Bild. Oft werden sie mit typischen Waffen wie z.B. Hammer, Schwert (Zweihandschwert) oder Streitkolben und in prunkvollen Rüstungen dargestellt, welche von einer Aura umgeben sind.

*In Fantasy-PC-Spielen sind Paladine Krieger mit unterstützenden Zaubern, insbesondere Heilzaubern, und Formen von Magie, die gegen Böse, Untote oder Dämonen gerichtet sind. Beispielsweise können sie ihre Verbündeten mit Segnungen stärken und sie mit Auren unterstützen oder ihre Angriffe magisch verstärken (siehe z.B.Gothic II und World of Warcraft).*

Also konkret heißt es das du einen Paldin zum lvln und für PVP am besten als Vergelter und ab Stufe 70,
sofern du auch mal mitgenommen werde nwillst auf Raids oder Inis, am besten einen Heil oder wenn der
dir nicht so liegt einen Prot machst. Emphelung ist klar zum Heil.
Eine erneute Diskussion über den Vergelter als DD muß nicht sein. Davon gibt es bereits genug Posts.
Und diese kommen fast alle letztendlich zum Entschluß, das ein Vegelter sehr wohl auch viel Schaden
macht, aber seltenst den einer der "üblichen" Klassen überbietet!


----------



## BasiGorgo (9. Mai 2008)

also ich persönlich damals als schurke hab mich immer gefreut wenn ich nen retri dabei hatte =)
3% mehr crit dann nochn dudu mit 5% crit aura dabei + n melee schami mit wf totem im raid und du musst bei jeder mobgruppe vanishen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klar ist der pala schwerer zu spielen als n mage oder rogue
...auch n schlecht gespielter rogue macht schaden genau wie ein mage oder hunter
was meint ihr warum diese klassen china-farmer-no-skill- dd's sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mobs schnell zu killn ist mit denen schlicht und einfach simpler als mit nem retri
wir hatten damals in kara/gruul nen season 1-2 equipten pala dabei
und der war im dmg immer vorne dabei^^
dass der pala die beste tankklasse ist sehe ich zwar nicht so aber dass er zT besser ist als ein krieger oder dudu ist für mich unbestritten
sowas ist immer situationsabhängig
ein retri pala ist ein guter dd...punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur man braucht skill für ihn aber den braucht man für jede klasse um ihre komplette performance auszunutzen
außerdem gibt es auch für schurken/mages etc situationen wo sie keinen dmg machen
ich war damals mutilate schurke weils mir für den raid am meisten spaß und dmg gemacht hat
alklerdings ist die skillung bei bossen wie hydross, void reaver oder dem kurator schlecht und macht 0 dmg durch fehlende gifte
bei supremus im black temple oder al'ar(wenn ich mich nich täusche) macht n feuermage auch nix an dmg durch immunität bzw resistenz gegen fire dmg
in 5er inis ist der retri pala durch seine fehlenden cc skills nich der beste ...allerdings hat wotan recht
ein retri pala ist durch platte überlebensfähiger als ein schurke oder mage der aggro hat

...vor bc war der vergelter nih die gewünschte raidklasse da er wesentlich weniger dmg macht als alles andere
durch den buff der palas sollte es jedoch zu 70er zeiten heißen 
ich mach dmg....ich kann tanken...ich kann heilen....cool ich bin auch pala(oder druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

naja in diesem sinne
vorurteile machen das leben einfacher aber wer richtige palas kennt weiss dass diese ordentlich austeilen^^

mfg basi


----------



## Exo1337 (9. Mai 2008)

> Das Problem seh ich beim Paladin eher leicht anders^^ ich sehe oft Paladine die "mal bisschen umskillen" (von Heiler auf Retri, oder von Tank auf Retri) und die laufen dann teilweise mit nem halben Healequip rum, was ja bei ner Klasse wie Priester oder Schamane (Shadow , Ele) nicht sooo das Problem wäre (Heal -> SD), jedoch beim Paladin da dieser Stark mit seinem Equip skaliert (sehr viel crit und ap benötigt!) und nicht mehr wirklich mit Spelldmg skaliert...
> 
> Aber was erwarten die Leute auch wenn leute Grüne items des Champions oder halbes Healgear tragen von nem Retri? Ich in dem Fall nciht besonders viel...



ajo da geb ich dir ja recht...wie gesagt man muss seinen vergelter pala eben spielen können und dazu gehört eben auch sich demenstprechendes eqip zuzulegen, weil eqip bei einem vergelter pala nunmal sehr wichtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharius (9. Mai 2008)

wow hat sich geändert.

wer hätte zu 60er zeiten einen druiden mitgenommen, der nicht auf anregen geskillt ist. denn die priester müssen ja mana zum heilen haben und druiden können nunmal nur anregen und nichts anderes.

ein shadow priest? bleib weg. mach pvp, oder skill holy

ein furor krieger? mach lieber pvp, krieger können nur tanken

ein hexenmeister? schönes opfer im pvp für alle klassen

ein paladin? nur "holys" kommen rein

usw...


das spiel hat sich verändert leute...


----------



## xCheetahx (9. Mai 2008)

Alle die eine Meinung haben das Vergelter Pala kein Damage macht, hat glaube ich keine Ahnung vom Spiel. Die frühere Vorurteile über Palas sind so was von alt. Ihr macht euch echt lächerlich mit solchen aussagen.
Spiele eine Vergelter Pala. Und in Raids macht der mächtig Damage. Wenn ihr mal eine Pala richtig spielen könnt, würdet ihr in dem Pala euch verlieben. Die Damage sind klasse. Habe auch Schurken, Schamane und Krieger. Da sag ich, Pala vergelter macht mehr spaß als alle andere. Mann muß nur Pala spielen können. Mann muss lernen wie mann mit seine MANA klar kommt, weil wie beim schamane sit der Pala mana verbraucher für DAMAGE. Aber gibt möglichkeiten wie man seine MAna schneller regeneriert. In dem moment macht man zwar weniger Damage, aber 0 ist es nicht. Dann wenn er loslegt macht richtig aua. IN Raids, ein Char der nach Druide und Off Krieger sofort als ersatz tank weitermachen kann, mit mitgenommen def rüssi. 
Also spielt selber mal eine Pala als Vergelter, ihr werdet euch in ihm verlieben. 
Einzige was mir an Pala nicht gefällt ist die Rüssis als Mensch. Sieht echt schwul aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bauchfreie Brust rüstung und so, oder Hosen die so aussehen wie hotpens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fehlt nur noch stöckelschuhe und handtasche PINK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist das einzige was mich stört. Aber mit T4/T5/T6 sieht es geil aus.

Gruß


----------



## scharmane (9. Mai 2008)

also ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles.

Aber ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen dsas palas schaden machen können. Ich selber spiele einen Retri im raid werde (fast) immer mit genommen und  schaffe es lokker  auf platz 4-7 im dmg. 

Es stimtm zwar das Retris vom equip abhänhig sind nur wenn man etwas ahnung vom pala hat kann man mit jedem equiup lokker schaden austeilen.

Besonders der support ist  imba

-3% mehr crit duch  Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers  (für jeden  dd im raid da der  buff auf dm boss drauf ist)
-2% mehr schaden durch  Aura der Heiligkeit (für die meele grp wo der Retri drin ist)
-Besseren  Mana/HP reg für jeden dd (durch auffrischung der siegel auf dem Boss  Siegel der Weisheit und Siegel des Lichts)


Nur das einzige Problem was da ist, das die meisten leute es nicht wissen das palas schaden machen können.

Aber ich sach mal so die ganzen leute die sagen das palas keinen schaden machen sind doch nur neidisch das sie vonner klasse im dmg überholt werden weil die auch noch tanken und heilen kann.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel selbt einen 70er Vergelter und bin ganz froh drüber. VERGELTER machen vielleicht keinen Schaden, DEN aber wesentlich schneller als HOLY oder SCHUTZ.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erstmal vorweg, ich lauf durch die Welt und queste hauptsächlich solo.
Ich war bis Level 62 oder 63 selbst noch Holy geskillt und hab mich immer gewundert (mehr geärgert), warum Kämpfe gegen einzelne Gegner relativ lange dauern, ich so wenig (Waffen-)Schaden gemacht habe und nicht selten ordentlich an Lebensenergie einbüßen mußte, selbst bei nur EINEM Gegenüber. Wenn ich´s dann mal mit 2 oder 3 zu tun hatte hab ich dem Geistheiler regelmäßig einen Besuch abgestattet.

Also hab ich testweise einfach mal auf Vergelter umgeskillt. Resultat war, daß deutlich mehr Schaden dabei rauskam, durch häufige Crits der Gegner spürbar schneller im Staub lag und mein Leben noch lange nicht so stark angekratzt war wie vorher. Auch 3er oder 4er -Gruppen sind für mich mittlerweile lösbar. Sicher verlier ich DANN schon stark an Leben, aber umgeklatscht werd ich nur noch selten.

Und mein Equip ist alles andere als perfekt, eher schööön bunt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für viele imba-Idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sicher mehr als unwürdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *siehe Arsenal* 
_Für Tips und Anregungen bezügl. Vergelter-Equip bin ich immer dankbar._

Also für mich und mein Solo-Spiel war´s auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung Vergelter zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarantoz (9. Mai 2008)

Bin von erster Stunde ein Retri-Pala, nunja das er nicht sooo die Damagemaschine ist, gebe ich ja zu, es ist halt SEHR Equip abhängig und ja da gebe ich euch auch recht, man muss ihn einfach Spielen können. Ohne Skill macht ein Retri-Pala wirklich keinen Schaden.Dennoch würde ich ihn als sehr guten DD betiteln.  Leider hat sich in den Köpfen vieler das Klischee festgesetzt das wir absolut gar keinen Schaden machen, dem kann ich nur wiedersprechen aber es gibt auch andere, die z.B für Inis nach Retris suchen.

Als kleines Beispiel, war letztens mir einem Jäger und Magier als DDs (natürlich auch Tank und Heiler) in Schlabby Hero. Laut SW-Stats war ich vom Schaden auf Platz 1 bei gleichwertigem Equip und das ist kein Einzelfall, klar bin ich auch mal auf dem 3 Platz aber ich sag mal zu 70% aller inis bin ich auf dem 1 oder 2 Platz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zu einem der vor mir gepostet hat, klar ist crit wichtig aber ap ich weis nicht, bei geskillter Stärke würde ich lieber als Sockel z.B. 8 Stärke nehmen, da 1Stärke=2ap. Wenn man dann noch Stärke geskillt hat (im Heiligbaum), wird die Stärke nochmal um 10% erhöht, de facto bringt z.B 8 Stärke mehr als 16 ap. (10%).

IMBA PALA FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCheetahx (9. Mai 2008)

Ach noch was zu Palas: Wenn ich mal tanke als Pala geht mir lustige gedanken im kopf. Denke manchmal Das Palas Aggro durch haare ziehen, kratzen und zwicken aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn eine fingernagel gebrochen ist Sie wüttend werden und mit der Handtasche auf den Boss hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ind en Pausen kurz ihre Nagelpfeile rausholen und Ihre Fingernägeln machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lach mich manchmal Kaputt, aber ich liebe einfach meine Pala, weil er Mega Damage macht und einfach lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (9. Mai 2008)

Sarantoz schrieb:


> Als kleines Beispiel, war letztens mir einem Jäger und Magier *als Melees* (natürlich auch Tank und Heiler) in Schlabby Hero.



Naja wenn du mit Jäger und Mage als Melees irgendwohin gehst, ist das kein Wunder...

Sorry, der musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens die ganze Diskussion gab es schon mal so weit ich weiß...


----------



## Sarantoz (9. Mai 2008)

huch auch gerade gesehen sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (9. Mai 2008)

98,9% der Vergelter Paladine sind eh Pfeiffen und können nicht spielen weil sie den Paladin nicht beherrschen und sind nur am rummaulen deswegen, daher werden sie von Haus aus nicht mitgenommen.



Wer nen Dmg Dealer spielen will baut sich nen Schurken oder Mage.


----------



## Paxter (9. Mai 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wenn wir so schlecht und unwichtig wären, wie viele tun, würde man nicht ständig über uns diskutieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed.

die meisten die hier über den pala herziehen haben sicherlich noch keinen hochgespielt und haben soviel ahnung von der klasse wie der papst von einem besuch im rotlichtbezirk....aber hauptsache dumm dahergequatscht und alles nachplappern.



hunter2701 schrieb:


> ich habe selber einen pala, und als DDler kannst du sie in die tonne drücken.



l2p


----------



## Raven84 (9. Mai 2008)

ich finde wer sich eine Meinung bilden will darüber sollte mal die klasse 70 level lang spielen und zwar RICHTIG. Auch ein Vergelter macht schaden. Es gibt genügend Magier die machen mal eben gar keinen dmg genauso wie Hexenmeister oder ähnliches. Der Punkt ist wer seinen Char spielen kann und über die passende Ausrüstung verfügt der MACHT Schaden das ist fakt. Mehr hab ich dem nicht hinzuzufügen.

außerdem - Youtube - Video - HAVOK - 12k Burstdmg seht euch das an und dann soll mir einer sagen das n Vergelter kein dmg macht !! Ja ok er hat T6 an aber mit weniger machste auch schaden.


----------



## Sarantoz (9. Mai 2008)

es gibt leider viel zu viele unwissende hier.es kommt wirklich aus equip und skill an und leider gibt es welche die beides nicht haben besonders das letztere nicht und bringen uns in verruf


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (9. Mai 2008)

Paladine machen schaden und sind auch tolle supporter aber ein vergelter kann NIEMALS an den Schaden eines Hexers,Magiers,Jägers oder Schurken rankommen. Dies ist kein Vorurteil sondern entspricht einer Tatsache. Jeder der was anderes behauptet und daran festhält sollte vielleicht nochmal drüber nachdenken was er da behauptet. wenn eine Hybriden Klasse und das ist der Paladin unweigerlich, mehr bzw. den gleichen  Schadensoutput hat wie eine reine Schadensklasse warum findet man im Raid nur so wenige davon ? Weils nicht so ist.

Und er wird auch nicht gerne mit in eine Instanz mitgenommen weil er keinen vernüftigen CC hat. sein Hammer stun hält nicht lange genug, Sein Fear wirkt nur gegen untote also begrenzt einsetzbar.  Dort kann er wirklich nur wegen seiner Buffs heraustechen.

Als supporter ? gerne, immer wieder gerne
Als vollwertiger DD ? wenns sich nichts anderes anbietet sonst Magier,Schurke,Hexer,Jäger.


my 2 cents..


----------



## moorhuhnxx (9. Mai 2008)

also shadow priest wird auch nur mitgenommen weil er alle mana klassen supportet und das healen erleichter ausserdem erhöt er den zauber schaden den der mob/boss nimmt kommt bei nem hexer auf +15% mehr dmg und das ist echt viel
@pala der supportet durch siegel etc eher meeles..... ist auch recht sinnvoll 
und ich denke die meisten raid grp nehmen min 1vergelter mit aber halt nur einen auf 25 bis 40 leute


----------



## Lexort (9. Mai 2008)

J4ger schrieb:


> Es liegt nunmal schon in der Natur eines Palas nicht nur Schaden zu machen..kleine Excursion:
> 
> Paladin als Synonym: Im übertragenen Sinne wird der Begriff verwendet, um einen kühnen, unerschütterlich gläubigen Ritter und tapferen Helden zu bezeichnen, der es sich zur Aufgabe
> gemacht hat, gegen das Böse zu streiten.
> ...



Spiel mal wieder WOW im letzten Jahr hat sich doch bißchen was getan...*rofl*


----------



## Lougen (9. Mai 2008)

Astam schrieb:


> als stoffi im pvp hat man gegen paladine leichtes spiel finde ich. wenn ich aber einen 2 kampf mit einem off krieger
> habe, nehme ich schon mal meine schaufel in die hand und fange an mein grab zu buddeln.



naja... da frag ich mich gegen welche noob vergelter du da spielst.... ein gescheiter vergelter haut dir erst mal buse drauf > richterurteil des befehls > hammer der gerechtigkeit > siegel des befehls aktivvieren > kreuzfahrerstoß > richterurteil des befehls > kreuzfahrerstoß > hammer des zorns.... danach lebt meistens kein stoffi mehr


----------



## Monsterwarri (9. Mai 2008)

Krieger, Mage, Schurke macht mehr Dmg als Vergelter.. Moonkin sind auch stark


----------



## mckayser (9. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> Naja Ansichtssache, meine Inigruppe bestehen immer aus 1 tank, 1 heiler und 3 dd´s



Boah gz, muss ich auch mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxter (9. Mai 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Paladine machen schaden und sind auch tolle supporter aber ein vergelter kann NIEMALS an den Schaden eines Hexers,Magiers,Jägers oder Schurken rankommen.


hat ja auch niemand behauptet und darauf ist der retri ja auch gar nicht ausgelegt...obwohl ich schon öfters zumindest vor nem jäger und nem schurken im dmg platziert war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es geht hier nur um die blödsinnigen aussagen einiger ewig gestrigen die immer noch in der pre bc zeit leben und  einfach den dümmlichen qutasch nachplappern der aus dieser zeit stammt.
sich einfach hinstellen uns zu sagen das der retri nix taugt und keinen dmg macht ist doch nur ein beweis das die meisten noch nie ne vernünftigen vergelter gesehen oder sogar selbst gespielt haben.

auch wenn man blödsinn noch 100x nachquatscht bleibt es eben doch blödsinn.


----------



## Xall13 (9. Mai 2008)

also 1 gute erfahung hatte ich mit nem vegelter in ner 5er ini
tdm hero 2.boss blase ftw! neben eisblock ist das dort sehr nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sonst hällt sich wohl das gerücht/wahrheit vergelter machen keine dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Xail


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (9. Mai 2008)

Maaaan, alles viel zu viel Spekulation und BLA BLA... wir brauchen einen Test... verschiedene potentielle DD Klassen, GLEICHWERTIGES equip, und die Spieler müssen MAXIMALEN Damage machen, also alles raushauen, perfekter Ablauf, einmal bei einem Mob, einmal bei mehreren Mobs, das alles über mehrere Minuten... jetzt fragt mich aber nicht wie... evtl indem sich spieler einer anderen Fraktion bereit erklären auf sich eindräschen zu lassen und dabei von mehereren Healern geheilt werden.... Auf jedenfall reden hier viele aus Erfahrung, bei der EQUIP und KÖNNEN mit anderen Aussagen nicht gleichgesetzt sind.

Das Buffed Team könnte ja mal so einen "TEST" organisieren... Erfahrung sollten sie genug haben.


----------



## Shindira (9. Mai 2008)

Vorurteile halten sich ziemlich lang wie man ja sieht.

Aber wirklich anders wars beim Shadow damals auch nicht und jetzt rennen fast nur noch Shadows rum.
Bei Eulen wars das gleiche und heut sieht man auch mal die ein oder andere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sehs bei uns im 25er Raid, die eigentlich reinen DD Klassen (Mage, Schurke, Hexer) dümpeln hinter unseren Hybrid klassen her. Haben grundsätzlich nen Ele an erster stelle, dann nen Verstäker und oh welch wunder dann  einen Vergelter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt nur leider gottes nen haufen möchtegern Retri Palas die keinen ahnung von ihrem Char und von ihrer Skillung haben. Wir hatten letzte woche 2 im Raid und ist schon nen unterschied das einer an dritter stelle im dmg ist und der andere dann auf 14 rumhängt, weil er sein Char überhaupt nich beherrscht.

Genau wegen solchen Leuchten gibts immer diese Vorurteile, die trotzallem nach einiger Zeit den Bach runter gehen wie schon bei anderen Klassen gesehen. Die Leute die meinen der Retri macht kein schaden und man kann ihn ersätzen die sollens doch weiter glauben, gibt ja genug andere die es besser wissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (9. Mai 2008)

Zork schrieb:


> Maaaan, alles viel zu viel Spekulation und BLA BLA... wir brauchen einen Test... verschiedene potentielle DD Klassen, GLEICHWERTIGES equip, und die Spieler müssen MAXIMALEN Damage machen, also alles raushauen, perfekter Ablauf, einmal bei einem Mob, einmal bei mehreren Mobs, das alles über mehrere Minuten... jetzt fragt mich aber nicht wie... evtl indem sich spieler einer anderen Fraktion bereit erklären auf sich eindräschen zu lassen und dabei von mehereren Healern geheilt werden.... Auf jedenfall reden hier viele aus Erfahrung, bei der EQUIP und KÖNNEN mit anderen Aussagen nicht gleichgesetzt sind.
> 
> Das Buffed Team könnte ja mal so einen "TEST" organisieren... Erfahrung sollten sie genug haben.



Einfacher -> http://wowwebstats.com/


----------



## Domiel (9. Mai 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Mal wieder einer von den 100 Threads, die sich nur um uns Paladine drehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und du spiel mal einen echten dd´ler um zu sehen was dein paladin nicht kann.. SCHADEN machen


----------



## Lexort (9. Mai 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> und du spiel mal einen echten dd´ler um zu sehen was dein paladin nicht kann.. SCHADEN machen



-> http://wowwebstats.com/?fight=4725&pi=0

Seh da Retris immer so zwichen 11 und 9, incl. Support und dem Mehrschaden fürn Raid scheinen sie irgendwie ziemlich nützlich als DD zu sein.


----------



## Sqoops (9. Mai 2008)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber wie war das am anfang als BC raus kam Shadows machen kein dmg und können nix....mensch das war nen Vorurteil...das gleiche bei den Vergeltern alles nur Vorurteile... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (9. Mai 2008)

Stev-O- schrieb:


> wie merk ich mir die nummer der auskunft?88 palas,11mobs, 0 kills




gut gemacht damit zeist du wie alt du bist /ironie off


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Mai 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> und du spiel mal einen echten dd´ler um zu sehen was dein paladin nicht kann.. SCHADEN machen


Super gebrüllt Löwe. Zitierst mein ausführliches zwei Seiten Posting komplett und schreibst dann selbst nur einen einzigen Satz dazu, ohne auf meine Ausführungen auch nur Ansatzweise einzugehen und überhaupt ein einziges eigenes Argument vorzubringen.
Genau wegen solchen Leuten gibt es die angesprochenen Vorurteile und genau wegen solcher Intoleranz und Arroganz werden andere schlechter angesehen, als sie es verdient haben.
Wenn man sich konstruktiv an einer Diskussion beteiligen will, sollte man sich auch ausreichend informieren und mit dem Thema befassen. Wenn man das nicht will, sollte man sich am besten ganz heraushalten.
Zu einer Diskussion gehören immer Argumente. Alles andere ist nur hohle Phrasendrescherei...

Mein Pala ist kein "echter" DD. Denn "echte" DDs können nur Schaden machen. Mein Pala kann allerdings weit mehr als das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Mai 2008)

Sinnfreie Diskussion, so ziemlich alle die sagen "Vergelter machen Schaden" sind selber Vergelter...und der Rest sagt ne Vergelter nehm ich nich mit die machen keinen Schaden...also wäre das geklärt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Palas sind (meiner Meinung nach) die besten Healer, zumindest im One-Target-Bereich und es sind definitv sehr starke Tanks, aber als DD haben mich sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr Wenige überzeugt...


----------



## JahuWaldi (9. Mai 2008)

An solchen sinnlosen Diskussionen ob Schaden oder nicht; da beteilige ich mich eigentlich schon nicht mehr dran.

Aber um mal zum Mainposter zurück zu kommen: man hat es einfach nicht leicht als Vergelter unterzukommen. Wenn ich selbst ne Gruppe für ne 5er-Ini (hero) zusammen stelle; dann isses mir ehrlich gesagt WAYNE wen oder was ich mitnehme; 1 Tank, 3 DDs, 1 Healer. Ich gehe auch mit 3 Huntern, solange jeder weiß was zu tun ist und das Equip keinen allzu großen Grünstich hat.
5er-Ini = Wayne.

Karazhan: dasselbe nur in grün (oder lieber in blau). Gildenintern schon gecleart ohne Hexer, ohne Mage, nur 2 Heiler. 3 Mains, 7 Twinks. Ob da nun einer Vergelter is oder nich, das is absolut Hühnerwurst.

25er-RAIDS: Hier unterscheide ich auch in t5 und t6 Raids. T5 sollte bei entsprechendem Equip auch egal sein ob man nun nen Warri oder nen Vergelter mehr dabei hat; druff gesch*sse.
Und in den T6-Inis, da geht es leider um jeden Platz, und solange nicht genügend Vergelter mal ordentlich austeilen; solange spielen die rosa Powerranger eben die kleinste Geige der Welt!

So, Sonne scheint, kurze Hose an, ab in die nächste Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (9. Mai 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> und du spiel mal einen echten dd´ler um zu sehen was dein paladin nicht kann.. SCHADEN machen



hast du dir dein zitat überhaupt durch gelesen?

mir gehn die leute auf den nerf die nie nen pala weiter als bis lv 10 gespielt haben und dewegen glauben
sei seien experten

palas sind die schwarzen der world of warcraft: sie werden oft diskriminiert (leider [für die palas und die schwarzen]) obwohl es keinen grund dafür gibt

also urteilt nicht vorschnell und plappert nicht alles nach

levelt euch nen pala hoch und dann bildet euch eure eigene meinung!!!!!111einself


----------



## kio82 (9. Mai 2008)

Ganz einfach: spiel ein Tank auf Lvl 40+ und "spiele" dann mit 0 CC "gegen" 3 DDler die nicht auf die Aggro achtgeben und den Tank nicht antanken lassen. Es ist so schon nervig genug 2 oder 3 MObs staendig hinterherzulatschen, und wenn's dann auch noch 5 sind...
Man muss bedenken, dass 1 DDler mindestens so viel Aggro an einem einzelnen Mob machen kann, wie der Tank (siehe Raidbosse). Es sollte also klar sein, dass KEIN Tank auf der Welt alle Mobs ansich binden kann, falls ohne Koordination und (Aggro) Management gespielt wird, ergo "jeder drauf haut, wo er will". Selbst ein Palatank, der nicht alle Mobs durchswitchen muss wie ein Krieger, kann so die Aggro verlieren.

Es gibt natuerlich auch die andere Seite, wo die DDs den Tank (z.B. in Heroic Inis) ("zwangsweise") antanken lassen, da sie sonst quasi instant umkippen wuerden, wenn sie Aggro ziehen sollten. Hier ist das Problem zusaetzlich noch ein anderes. Die Mobs hauen dermassen zu, dass der Tank trotz Overheal nicht obengehalten werden kann bzw. der Heiler dann die Aggro hat. Also muessen ein paar Mobs ausser Gefecht gesetzt werden, damit dies nicht geschieht. Leider ist der Dmg Pala eher ungeeignet dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls natuerlich schon 1 2 CCler in der Grp dabei sind, kann vma auch gerne ein Dmg Pala mit, jedoch gibt es bestimmte instanzierte Bereiche, wo ich dann doch lieber einen weiteren (faehige) Magier/Schurken/Jaeger mitnehme, auch wenn der Pala etwas besser equippt ist. Vor allem in Inis wie SH und TdM wuerd ich mich als Vergelter nicht sonderlich wundern, wenn die Grp lieber einen CCler mitnimmt.


FAZIT: Vergelter (/Melee-Schamis/Ele-Schamis usw.) koennen gerne mitkommen, jedoch auch nur, wenn das Grp Setup es auch zulaesst und nicht 5+ Wipes einkalkuliert werden muessen.


----------



## Lexort (9. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sinnfreie Diskussion, so ziemlich alle die sagen "Vergelter machen Schaden" sind selber Vergelter...und der Rest sagt ne Vergelter nehm ich nich mit die machen keinen Schaden...also wäre das geklärt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm...da postet man nen Link zu den Webstats zu Bruttalus, findet schon auf der ersten Seite etliche mit Retri im Setup - ists echt so schwer sich sowas anzuschauen, sich zu informieren bevor man seinen geistigen Müll in die Landschaft pumpt?


----------



## Merlinia (9. Mai 2008)

Hm? ich wurd als (imba) Vergelter immer mitgenommen...


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Mai 2008)

labarababa schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: spiel ein Tank auf Lvl 40+ und "spiele" dann mit 0 CC "gegen" 3 DDler die nicht auf die Aggro achtgeben und den Tank nicht antanken lassen. Es ist so schon nervig genug 2 oder 3 MObs staendig hinterherzulatschen, und wenn's dann auch noch 5 sind...
> Man muss bedenken, dass 1 DDler mindestens so viel Aggro an einem einzelnen Mob machen kann, wie der Tank (siehe Raidbosse). Es sollte also klar sein, dass KEIN Tank auf der Welt alle Mobs ansich binden kann, falls ohne Koordination und (Aggro) Management gespielt wird, ergo "jeder drauf haut, wo er will". Selbst ein Palatank, der nicht alle Mobs durchswitchen muss wie ein Krieger, kann so die Aggro verlieren.
> 
> Es gibt natuerlich auch die andere Seite, wo die DDs den Tank (z.B. in Heroic Inis) ("zwangsweise") antanken lassen, da sie sonst quasi instant umkippen wuerden, wenn sie Aggro ziehen sollten. Hier ist das Problem zusaetzlich noch ein anderes. Die Mobs hauen dermassen zu, dass der Tank trotz Overheal nicht obengehalten werden kann bzw. der Heiler dann die Aggro hat. Also muessen ein paar Mobs ausser Gefecht gesetzt werden, damit dies nicht geschieht. Leider ist der Dmg Pala eher ungeeignet dazu.
> ...


Natürlich kann kein Tank irgendwelche Mobs an sich binden, wenn die DDs blind draufhauen. Aber welcher halbwegs vernünftige DD macht das schon? Von daher ist dieser Punkt durchaus aussen vorzulassen. Darüber, daß jeder Char bekleidet in einen Kampf geht, muß ja auch nicht diskutiert werden, da das einfach logisch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber... Für mich als Tank gibt es keine Hero, wo ich unbedingt CC in der Gruppe brauche, weil die Mobgruppen mich sonst umhauen würden, vorausgesetzt natürlich, Heiler und DDs sind etwa auf dem selben Niveau, sowohl vom Equip als auch vom Skill her, wie ich. Und selbstverständlich gilt das auch nur, wenn man nicht mehrere Mobgruppen auf einmal pullt. So sind in ZH Hero die 5er, 6er, 7er Gruppen kein Problem. Zwei davon natürlich schon.
Die einzige Stelle, wo man wirklich CC braucht, ist TdM Hero, dritter Boss. Da aber nicht, weil die Mobs zu viel Schaden machen, sondern lediglich, weil sie random Aggroresets machen und somit absolut nicht tankbar sind. An dieser Stelle gilt leider leider leider: 3 schlechte Magier oder Hexer sind besser als 3 sehr gute DDs aus anderen Klassen. Alles andere packt man hier durchaus ohne CC. Mit CC ist natürlich immer bequemer, klar. Beim Endboss braucht man natürlich mindestens einen Fernkämpfer für den Phönix. Vorteil der Vergelter hier: Sie können sich in der Flugphase selbst hochheilen.


----------



## Dietrich (9. Mai 2008)

So hab mich durch die ersten 5 Seiten gelesen und da eh alles wiederholt wird , da auch abgebrochen.

Wenn ich mal 90% der Aussagen zusammen fassen darf:

1. Ich will meine Epics schnell und sicher und da passt mir ein Vegelter nicht ins Konzept.
2. Vergelter im Raid sind auch nichts. Kein Guide der Welt erklärt Boss kills mit einer Raid aufstellung in der Pala Vergelter vorkommen. Was uns wieder zu Punkt 1. bringt.
3. Schon lange interressiert nicht mehr der Mensch hinter dem Char. 

Festzuhalten bleibt, das man den Vergelter Pala hier auch nur als Beispiel Char nutzen braucht. Wie einige schreiben, nehmen sie bestimmte Klassen auch nicht mit HC Instanzen (Siehe Punkt 1). 

Mein Fazit:
Irgendwie kotzen mich 90% der WoW Spielerschaft ziemlich an.


----------



## Fischbrot (9. Mai 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> So hab mich durch die ersten 5 Seiten gelesen und da eh alles wiederholt wird , da auch abgebrochen.
> 
> Wenn ich mal 90% der Aussagen zusammen fassen darf:
> 
> ...



Word, /sign, whatever.

Traurig aber Wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daal2 (9. Mai 2008)

Der Retri pala (vergelt) kann auch seinen schaden mit skillung und richtiger ausrüstung in pve machen auch wenn er nicht die dps fahren kann wie ein MS warri oder schruke auf dauer gesehn da diese klassen mana unabhenig sind  aber wie ich schon vor BC beweisen konnte auf meinen eigenen home server ony das sich der prot pala als tank eignet  (bwl) und das wir die besten singel target healer sind ist unbestritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben zwar keine hots aber unser mana ist unendlich ^^  wir sind zwar nur suportler aber die wichtigesten die es gibt für den raid.

und jeder der sagt palas mchen keinen dmg dem kann ich nicht helfen weil er hat keine ahnung vom pala oder traf bisher nur auf palas die nicht spielen können.

Holys können so lange heilen bis du omm bist
port lassen dich an ihren schild verrecken
retri schlagen alles kurz und klein


----------



## Saggi (9. Mai 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> So hab mich durch die ersten 5 Seiten gelesen und da eh alles wiederholt wird , da auch abgebrochen.



Nicht schlecht, hab schon nach 3 aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus meiner Sicht würde ich abslout jeden in eine Ini mitnehmen (pvp skillungen ausgenommen) und in Raids ist es sogar sinnvoller verschiedene dd´s dabei zu haben als den raid mit magiern und schurken vollzustopfen. 
Vielleicht macht der Pala ja nicht so viel dmg wie andere Klassen aber durch andere Talente gleicht sich das bestens aus. Viele verwechseln das dmg meter sowieso mit omen und freun sich auch noch wenn sies geschafft haben zu overnuken.


----------



## Lizard King (9. Mai 2008)

lieber 2 Deftanks in der Gruppe als ein Verg.!


----------



## Kofineas (9. Mai 2008)

ich finde palas sind entgegen aller vorurteile als dds absolut nicht verachten, wir haben einen verglter in der gilde der immer in den überen rängen der dmg-liste ist. ich denke es kommt wie bei allen klassen darauf an, richtig mit der klasse umzugehen um eben den schaden zu maximieren.


----------



## annox (9. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> Btw. Paladin sind die besten mt Heiler ... bei Raidheilung hörts auf !


Ich kenne mich mit Palas nicht sonderlich aus - bin halt alter Hordler. Was macht denn den Pala zum besten mt-heiler bzw. wieso soll er besser geeignet sein als ein Heilschamane?


----------



## ReWahn (9. Mai 2008)

Paladine machen einfach bei gleichwertigem equip wesentlich weniger schaden als ein Hexer, Schurke, Magier, Furorkrieger oder andere dmg-klasse. Melees sin durch einen Schami der sein wf totem setzt besser supportet (undd er schami macht auch noch mehr schaden als n pala), andere klassen freuen sich über nen shadowpriest auch gewaltig (und der macht auch mehr schaden als n pala). Ich hab bis jetzt nur ein einziges mal einen retri in ner ini gehabt, der an den schaen der aneren dds rankam (war etwa auf gleicher höhe wie er hexer), der war full s3 equipped. er hexer war bis auf 2 oder 3 epics blau.

dmg: Hexer/warri/Mage/Schurke/Hunter > Shadowpriest, Schami, Druide > Paladin
supportleistung: Druide/Schami/Shaowpriest > Paladin > der rest


----------



## De_Lollie (9. Mai 2008)

Mal ein Wort an alle Kiddi Pala-Flamer: Lernt argumentieren. Was is dasn für ne aussage "Lieber 2 Deftanks als ein Vergelter"? En Vergelter is kein Tank schön dass du das weisst.
Ich kann nicht mehr mitzählen wie oft ich folgenden Dialog gehört habe:
"Palas machen keinen Schaden" "Warum denn?" "Keine Ahnung, aber es ist so!"

Fakt ist nunmal en Pala bringt nicht so viel Dmg wie manch anderer DD, ABER:
1. die Segen sind richtig gut (zwei, drei palas sind optimum im raid, mehr lohnen sich die segen nicht, weniger fehlen welche). 
Ausserdem besteht eine 25er Raidgrp meistens aus Spielern jeder Klasse, so dass sich buffs auf die grp debuffs auf den Feind ergänzen. Es heißt ja nicht dass man wenn man einen retri mitnimmt auf mow, fluch der schatten oder heldentum verzichten müsste.
2. Palas machen großen Dmg in kurzer Zeit. Deswegen sind sie im PvP gefährlich und bei manchen events im PvE richtig nice (Adds umnuken).
3. Ja Vergelter haben nunmal wenig Mana und brauchen einiges an Mana. Aber wozu gibts Manapots? Übrigens bekommt ein retri wie jeder pala 10% der Heilung auf ihn als Mana gutgeschrieben. Er sollte zwar nicht zu viel dmg fressen, weil er kein Tank ist, aber a) besser er frisst ihn als ein stoffi und b) lässt es sich teilweise nicht vermeiden (ae, rndaggro etc)
4. Ein Paladin hat Steherqualitäten. Meistens sowieso PvP-equiped halten die Brüder einiges aus. Man merke: Nur wer lebt kann Dmg machen! (Das geht an alle Opfergnomemagier).
5. Es dreht sich nicht alles um Dmg. Die Palafähigkeit Handauflegen verhindert gerne mal einen Wipe, wenn der Retri so selbstlos ist und sie benutzt. Ausserdem ist Göttliches Eingreifen nett wenn es trotzdem zum Wipe kommt.
6. Ja Vergelter sind sehr Eq-Abhängig. Hab ich selbst erlebt, aber das sollte einen Ansporn darstellen sich als Vergelter zu equipen. Geht gut über Arena/PvP.

Ich hab zwar Vergelter nie besonders intensiv gezockt, aber sowohl Prot (auch auf 70 noch lange) und Holy (im Moment) hab ich sehr intensiv und ziemlich erfolgreich gespielt. 
Ausserdem finde ich es eine Frechheit, dass man so mit einer Klassenskillung umgeht. Ich habe noch nie etwas davon gehört, dass man einen Eismagier, Waffenkrieger oder Destrohexer abgelehnt hätte, weil sie mit anderer Skillung (und anderem Eq) mehr Schaden machen könnten (Bitte das nicht Flamen, ich weiß es ist eine oberflächliche Betrachtung, jedoch ist das meiner Erfahrung gemäß in WoW so üblich. Leider).
Natürlich gibt es DDs die man wegen der Zusammenstellung lieber mitnimmt, aber partout auf Vergelter zu verzichten macht das Spielen arm.

@annox: Meiner ansicht nach macht ser Segen des Lichts, der enorme große Heal und der günstige kleine Heal den Pala zum guten Mt-Heiler. Das Lichtgeblitze is mit sdl einfach nur dick für das wenige mana. Ob du als schami mit der wave ans HolyLight rankommst, weiß ich nicht glaubs aber nicht, aber Heal-Schami is auch cool, der Rüssibonus bei crits is nich verkehrt.

Es sind alles Erfahrungswerte von MIR. Es kann sein dass ich eben Ausnahmen erlebt hab oder mich einfach irre. 
ABER: nicht Flamen, sondern ruhig und SACHLICH richtig stellen. ICh lass mich gerne belehren.

PS: Punch the Emo-Kids!


----------



## Lexort (9. Mai 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Paladine machen einfach bei gleichwertigem equip wesentlich weniger schaden als ein Hexer, Schurke, Magier, Furorkrieger oder andere dmg-klasse. Melees sin durch einen Schami der sein wf totem setzt besser supportet (undd er schami macht auch noch mehr schaden als n pala), andere klassen freuen sich über nen shadowpriest auch gewaltig (und der macht auch mehr schaden als n pala). Ich hab bis jetzt nur ein einziges mal einen retri in ner ini gehabt, der an den schaen der aneren dds rankam (war etwa auf gleicher höhe wie er hexer), der war full s3 equipped. er hexer war bis auf 2 oder 3 epics blau.
> 
> dmg: Hexer/warri/Mage/Schurke/Hunter > Shadowpriest, Schami, Druide > Paladin
> supportleistung: Druide/Schami/Shaowpriest > Paladin > der rest



Und nochmnal die Frage was ist so schwer drann auf sonen link : http://wowwebstats.com/?fight=4725&pi=0 zu klicken und sich das mal anzuschauen? Oder wißt ihr Napfen nichtmal was wws logs sind?


----------



## Raven84 (9. Mai 2008)

De-Lollie 

du hast mir grad aus der Seele gesprochen !!!!!!

Was nützt einem der Stärkste Panzer wenn du ihn nicht fahren kannst ???? Klar Equip ist wichtig und auch Paladine machen schaden sonst wären die sicher nicht dazu erkoren worden son Talenttree zu besitzen !!!!


----------



## Lodariel (9. Mai 2008)

folgendes: Ein Vergelter im Raid ist immer nützlich und wird sogar für Sunwell von 70% der Gilden explizit gesucht.

Support von einem Vergelter:

1. Aufrechterhaltung aller Siegel (ein Holy richtet Licht, ein anderer Weisheit und schwups ist es den ganzen Fight oben und bringt allen Manaklassen 100mp5+)

2. 3% Crit für den GANZEN Raid

3. 2% Extradmg für die Gruppe

4. Einen zusätzlichen Segen (geskilltes sdm)

5. Ein weiteres Handauflegen

6. Zusätzlich bei einem equip auf bt/mh/sunwell niveau etwa 1700-2000 dps


Mit diesen 1,7k-2k dps liegt er *gleichauf mit anderen Supportern* wie Verstärker (Ja, wirklich, allerdings erst ab frühestens t5 content), Slamkriegern, Moonkins, Eleschamis

Desweiteren kann man folgende Reihenfolge im Dps ranking festsetzen (Vorrausgesetzt gleiches Equipniveau und Skill):

_1. Schurke mit Gleven > Destrohexer > Fury mit Gleven > Bm-hunter (ja wirklich...2,5k dps sind drin) > Magier > Vergelter=Verstärker > Ele> Moonkin > Feral > Shadow_


Jeder, der behauptet, ein Vergelter habe nichts in Raids zu suchen ist entweder einfach nur ignorant, lügt oder ist strohdoof.

lg Lodariel


----------



## Dagnarus (9. Mai 2008)

Signed


----------



## DaScAn (9. Mai 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Palas machen nun mal NUR im bg dmg und ohne gutes equip schon gar nicht^^




So ein Blödsinn. Wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal Fr**** halten!

Unser Vergelter ist mit in den top 10 der DD´s in den 25er.

@Lodariel /signed


----------



## rippadajack (9. Mai 2008)

Also....... für alle die noch NIE einen VergelterPala auf Platz 1 des DmG gesehen haben

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UyooXkH6mT8&...lt; gucken und staunen

Irgentwann ist für jeden das erste mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab selber n Vergelter, und es ist wirklich VERDAMMT schwer ne ini grp. zu finden, da die vorurteile überwiegen...
mir wird immer empfohlen auf heal oder Tank umzuskillen um an beginner equip zu kommen, aber das will ich nicht! 
Aus zwei einfachen Gründen... 
ich hab eine grosse Anzahl Twinks worunter sich ein Deftank und ein Holypriest befindet, somit hab ich absolut keine Lust noch einen der gattung zu machen. Und das zweite is, ich bin Stur... Und mir gibt es der Kopf ned zu umzuskillen, nur weil meine Skillung den anderen Missfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## annox (9. Mai 2008)

De_Lollie schrieb:


> @annox: Meiner ansicht nach macht ser Segen des Lichts, der enorme große Heal und der günstige kleine Heal den Pala zum guten Mt-Heiler. Das Lichtgeblitze is mit sdl einfach nur dick für das wenige mana. Ob du als schami mit der wave ans HolyLight rankommst, weiß ich nicht glaubs aber nicht, aber Heal-Schami is auch cool, der Rüssibonus bei crits is nich verkehrt.


Danke für die Antwort. Ich verstehe es so, daß der Pala sehr gute HpM-Werte(heal per mana) erzielt, wenn er ein mit sdl gebufftes Ziel heilt. Das dürfte ihn zu einem besonders ausdauerndem Heiler machen. Die Tatsache, daß ein Pala ein einzelnes Ziel besonders ausdauernd, viele Ziele aber nur sehr mühevoll heilen kann, macht ihn aber nicht zum besten Mt-Heiler, wie der Poster, auf den ich mich bezog, behauptet hat. Es ist, entsprechend seiner Fähigkeiten, schlicht das beste Einsatzgebiet für den Heilpala. Priester und Schamanen lösen durch ihre Heilungen auf ein Ziel Effekte aus(stärker werdende Heilungen, Rüstungsbonus), die sie nicht weniger geeignet als Mt-Heiler machen. Auch sind die Instantheilungen von Schamanen und Druiden nach durchgekommenen crushings ne ganz feine Sache. 
Persönlich bin ich der Auffassung, daß der Schamane der am besten geeignete MT-Heiler ist. Und zwar deshalb, weil die Summe seiner Fähigkeiten und Talente für Tankheilungen ideal ist.


----------



## onyx` (9. Mai 2008)

Elegost schrieb:


> und creep muss ich auch zustimmen zum tanken von mobgruppen sind paladine genial



full ack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ccwue (11. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann nur sagen, daß ich 5 mal Vergelter als Tanks in 5er Instanzen (60-66) mitgenommen habe, nie Probleme hatte. Im Gegenteil, da hatte ich mit Druiden und Kriegern öfters meine Sorgen.


----------



## Draupnir (11. Mai 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> ein Jäger der i.d.R. nur Nahkämpfer in die Eisfalle bekommt...




also da will ich nur zu andeuten ein jäger der DAS nicht schafft hat nicht kapiert wie er seine klasse zu spielen hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ein guter jäger weiss wie er mobs mit ranged dmg und caster in die eisfalle bekommt und damit meine ich nicht stur auf die zulaufen und denen ne eisfalle aufn kopf zu legen... und genauso weiss n guter hunter wie er nen mob zu kiten hat falls seine falle versagt also soviel mal dazu dass hunter nur melees ins cc nehmen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HansOtto (11. Mai 2008)

Paladin ist die edelste Klasse im Spiel, kann am besten heilen, mitunter sehr gut Tanken und zuletzt macht er
auch ordentlich dmg, was halt viele nicht wissen ist, dass Sie Siegel des Kreuzfahrers für alle Klassen die
Critchance um 3 % erhöht. Leider haben viele Vorurteil und sorry keine Ahnung vom Paladin!


----------



## Hongor (11. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> Shalvak ich dank dir endlich ma einer ders checkt^^
> wenn n mage in kara oder so ma aggro zieht = tot
> hexer genauso (meistens ;-) )
> schurke überlebt vlt.
> pala mit platte überlebt mehr alsn hit


Erst gar keine Aggro ziehen soll helfen...
Das der Pala weniger schaden macht, steht denk ich mal nicht zur debatte. Ich war enttäuscht, als ein T5 vergelter in karazhan weniger dmg gemacht hat als mein T4 Magier... traurig. Und ich denk mal, dass T5 raids nen noobpala nich mit  5 T5 teilen ausstatten^^
Das mit dem Kreuzfahrer: klasse sache, aber die aussage, dass ein pala ne dmgmaschine ist belegt das lange nicht. Jeder weiß, dass der Pala nen klasse supporter ist, auch aura der Heiligkeit erhöht den schaden der grp um 2 %, auch sehr nice, er macht aber dennoch deutlich weniger schaden, leider auch bei untoten, obwohl er da ja mehr machen sollte, wie ihr meint.

so far

Hongor


----------



## HansOtto (11. Mai 2008)

Hongor schrieb:


> Erst gar keine Aggro ziehen soll helfen...
> Das der Pala weniger schaden macht, steht denk ich mal nicht zur debatte. Ich war enttäuscht, als ein T5 vergelter in karazhan weniger dmg gemacht hat als mein T4 Magier... traurig. Und ich denk mal, dass T5 raids nen noobpala nich mit  5 T5 teilen ausstatten^^
> 
> so far
> ...




Noch ein Ahnungsloser, T5 ist mittlerweile ein Witz und zudem kommt es immer darauf an wie einer spielen kann!


----------



## zaltim (11. Mai 2008)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Paladin ist die edelste Klasse im Spiel, kann am besten heilen, mitunter sehr gut Tanken und zuletzt macht er
> auch ordentlich dmg, was halt viele nicht wissen ist, dass Sie Siegel des Kreuzfahrers für alle Klassen die
> Critchance um 3 % erhöht. Leider haben viele Vorurteil und sorry keine Ahnung vom Paladin!




Ich bin ganz deiner meinung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber leider lassen sich die Vorureile nicht vom einen Tag auf den anderen beseitigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Tankende Paladine sind bie bossen zwar nicht die beste wahl aber zum mobgruppen tanken einfach gut geeignet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also nehmt mehr palas mit in die inis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hongor (11. Mai 2008)

> Noch ein Ahnungsloser


Ahnungslos also... soso

Es geht nicht darum, dass ein pala nicht supporten kann, sondern dass er weniger dmg macht als andere klassen.

Un T5 is also schlechter als T4. Jetzt wirds interessant.


----------



## Daerodior (11. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich Setup mache, was eigentlich meistens der Fall ist, nehme ich ausser meinem Level Partner einem  Tauren Verstärker Shamy, meistens einen Healpriest, einen Lederer und nen 2ten Stoffie mit. So läufts eig immer ganz gut. Ich nehm eig generell keine Palas mit. Ich hab nix gegen sie, sie können sehr gut heilen aber wieso sollte ich einen zweiten Platten träger mitnehmen, wenn ich einnen schurken oder einen Mage mitnehmen kann die eindeutig mehr DMG machen und mir und meinem Partner ausserdem keine Rüssi wegnehmen können?


----------



## Sharius (11. Mai 2008)

vergelter pala is die einzige klasse, bei der zumindest die t4 und t5 teile nicht so prall sind und man sich besser s1, oder s2 holt. die sind in ALLEN stats besser...wenn ich überlege, dass ein mage mit s1 auf ca. 600 add dmg kommt und was stattdessen auf den t-teilen drauf ist....

also vergelter palas pls arena teile für die tokens holen. dankö


----------



## Sharius (11. Mai 2008)

ah, und was ich eigentlich vergessen hab...

das thema dreht sich um inis. und da würd ich auch nicht unbedingt nen vergelter mitnehmen. selbst in 10er inis läuft er nur so im mittelfeld mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber im raid ist der retri unumstritten.

kleine schlussanmerkung:
wir hatten anwärter, die mit ihrem hexer unter dem mt im dmg meter waren und auch einen pala, der unter den shadows im healmeter war. wenn man seine klasse nicht spielen kann, ist es also ein trugschluss, die leistung auf die ganze klasse umzulegen.
demnach müsste ich jetzt rumlaufen und behaupten, ein t5 hexer macht weniger dmg als ein t5 prot warri

q.e.d. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (11. Mai 2008)

Ich kann in dem Punkt nur von mir selber sprechen, und da kann ich folgende Durchschnitts-Fakten nennen:

MH: Platz 3-7,je nach Tagesleistung
TK/SSC: Platz 3-10, je nach encounter, bei vashj siehts natürlich als Treppenläufer doof aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kara: Platz 1-3
5er/Heroics: Platz 1 normalerweise, mit 35-40% ^^

dmg-meter is jetz nich die große übersicht, es spielen noch viele andere schwerer messbare faktoren rein, z.b. buffs die man bekommt und die man anderen gibt, wipeschutz, die standart-vergelter-support-palette (aura/blessings/SdS im Notfall, etc)

Equip für die Zahlen da oben ist übrigens T4/SSC/Gruul-Mischmasch, also nix im Highend-Bereich, da mein Zeug bis auf die Vashj-Brust einfach nich droppen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das T5 ist übrigens nicht schlechter als das Pala-T4, aber im Schnitt wirklich schlechter als die T4-Sets der anderen Klassen. Seit 2.4 ist das etwas besser geworden, aber die Sets sind immer noch doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wer behauptet, dass Vergelter keinen Schaden machen, kann sich gerne n paar richtige Vergelter ankucken, das englische offizielle Pala-Forum is da n guter Anlaufpunkt, da laufen nämlich meistens nich nur Dumpfbacken rum, sowohl auf Pala- als auch auf Nörgler-Seite -.-


----------



## Sharius (11. Mai 2008)

/sign Lucelia <3


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (11. Mai 2008)

Wie sich das ganze in Raids verhält, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 3 Stunden Kara war da bis jetzt alles was ich zu Gesicht bekommen habe. In 5er-Inis kann ich jedenfalls mit "offiziell anerkannten" DDs auf ähnlichem Equip-Niveau mithalten (sagt Recount).

Nach all den Änderungen, die seit dem Erscheinen von BC am Vergelter vorgenommen wurden, ist er mittlerweile ein ernstzunehmender DD geworden. Nur in vielen Köpfen spuken immer noch die Sprüche, daß Palas keinen Schaden machen herum. Zu 60er-Zeiten, als Vergelter noch sowohl AP/Crit als auch Zauberverstärkung gebraucht haben und somit keines von beidem auf wirklich vernünftiges Niveau bringen konnten, mag das wohl so gewesen sein... Aber: Das ist jetzt über ein Jahr her.


----------



## Daywa (11. Mai 2008)

Vergelter können genau so gut Dmg machen wie andere Klassen. Man benötigt allerdings einiges mehr an Skill um den Dmgoutput zu erreichen. So einfach wie bei Magiern und Konsorten wo man 2-3 tasten drückt ist es nunmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (11. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> Shalvak ich dank dir endlich ma einer ders checkt^^
> wenn n mage in kara oder so ma aggro zieht = tot
> hexer genauso (meistens ;-) )
> schurke überlebt vlt.
> pala mit platte überlebt mehr alsn hit




Moment, reden wir jetzt von Leuten, die zu blöd sind, auf ihre Aggro zu achten oder von guten Spielern?


----------



## Marram (11. Mai 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Vergelter können genau so gut Dmg machen wie andere Klassen. Man benötigt allerdings einiges mehr an Skill um den Dmgoutput zu erreichen. So einfach wie bei Magiern und Konsorten wo man 2-3 tasten drückt ist es nunmal nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, dann solltest du das mal all den wirklich erfolgreichen Raidgilden erklären, die irgendwie allesamt ohne Vergelter spielen... Vermutlich machen die allesamt was entschieden falsch...


----------



## Wandor (11. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag,

Wie schon in den vorangeganngenen Beiträgen gesagt macht der Vergelter nicht nur gut DMG, Supporter etc.
sonder auch (wie ich finde) machts auch ne Menge Spaß ihn zu spielen.

*Senf dazugeb*

Gruss,

Wandor


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (11. Mai 2008)

Wandor schrieb:


> Wie schon in den vorangeganngenen Beiträgen gesagt macht der Vergelter [...] auch ne Menge Spaß ihn zu spielen.



/sign
Will auch kein dauerhaft gruppenabhängiger Heal- und Buffbot mehr sein. Wofür hab ich denn nen Priest als Twink (der imo besser solo-tauglich is als ein Holy-Pala, aber das is eher Geschmackssache)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vergelter macht einfach mehr Spaß und ist mittlerweile für mehr als nur zum Leveln zu gebrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (11. Mai 2008)

Marram schrieb:


> Ja, dann solltest du das mal all den wirklich erfolgreichen Raidgilden erklären, die irgendwie allesamt ohne Vergelter spielen... Vermutlich machen die allesamt was entschieden falsch...




>50% aller Gilden, die in der Sunwell unterwegs sind, haben einen Vergelter dabei.
Bei Brutallus ist für jede Gilde n Vergelter zum Standartsetup geworden.

das sollte den Nörglern zu denken geben...


----------



## Namuris (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Retripalas können ordentlich Schaden machen, leider NUR mit guten Equipment, daher gibt es auch nicht soviele, es wird halt kaum einer gesucht. Zudem gibt der Retripala auch noch einen RAID-Buff der 3% mehr Schaden für alle Melees (aber weiß nicht obs auch für Caster gilt). Siehe Verbessertes Siegel des Kreuzfahrers.


Also warum zögern Raidgruppen einen Retripala aufzunehmen? Am Anfang wirds er nicht viel Schaden machen, jedoch spätestens in BT oder MH kann er schon unter den Top5 im Schaden sein...


So long
maRo.


----------



## turalya (11. Mai 2008)

Sharius schrieb:


> /sign Lucelia <3


ne frage zu deiner sig^^
welches sunwell bild?
bin ich blind?


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (11. Mai 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Jau hast schon recht^^ der satz "Ja heroinzen ist ja was anderes..." ist echt mit zahlen überfüllt...
> 
> Was war rechnerei??? das einzige was es in Raids zu berechnen sind, ist wie oft das scheißitem schon hätte droppen müssen^^
> 
> ...



klaro gibt es pfingsten in der schweiz cO in welchem Kanton lebst du?


----------



## Hongor (11. Mai 2008)

Wenn du christ bist, haste auch pfingsten, is halt die frage ob staatlich anerkannter feiertag^^ wenn nich: wir werden alle sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharius (11. Mai 2008)

ah ne sry...meine sig hatte nen fehler. jetzt stimmts


----------



## Daywa (12. Mai 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> >50% aller Gilden, die in der Sunwell unterwegs sind, haben einen Vergelter dabei.
> Bei Brutallus ist für jede Gilde n Vergelter zum Standartsetup geworden.
> 
> das sollte den Nörglern zu denken geben...



/sign

Vorher informieren, danke ;D


----------



## Bloodworrier (12. Mai 2008)

Ich sag euch mal meine Meinung dazu :
Ich hab selber nen 70er Holy Pala. 
Raid : Wenn viel Gruppenschaden kommt , dann kann ein holy pala wirklich nicht viel mchen weil er einfach zu lange castzeiten hat um die gruppe schnell wiederhochzukriegen . Dafür hat er aber Zauber die für den Main Tank 1a sind , die max overheal zauber.
Zur Sache vergelter , unser Raid nehmen den immer mit , weil die machen Schaden , können viielleicht mal eine gruppe tanken (wenn sie das nötige Tankequip haben =)
Meine Meinung zu den Leuten die sagen Vergelter machen keinen Schaden , empfehle ich mal sry wenn ich das jetzt so ausdrücke , die klappe zu halten und selber einen hochzocken , ihr wisst net wie der geil zum zocken ist

PVP : da sag ich nur aufpassen nd weglaufen wen ihr nen gutausgestattenen Retri habt

mfg


----------



## Tarsul (12. Mai 2008)

Dass Vergelter nicht mitgenommen werden, das liegt im Wesentlichen an 3 Dingen:

1) Viele Bekloppte skillen ihren Vergelter kaputt und machen alles andere als Schaden
2) Sauviele bescheuerte Kiddies wie hier in diesem Thread haben keine Ahnung und lästern über Sachen, von denen sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben, Hauptsache es wird mal was Cooles geschrieben
3) Leute mit wenig Erfahrung lesen Beiträge von Kleinhirnen wie in Punkt 2 genannt, sind verunsichert, und entscheiden sich lieber für andere Klassen

World of Warcraft könnte so toll sein, würde einfach jeder nur seine dämliche Fresse halten, wenn er keine Ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## screeeam (12. Mai 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> >50% aller Gilden, die in der Sunwell unterwegs sind, haben einen Vergelter dabei.
> Bei Brutallus ist für jede Gilde n Vergelter zum Standartsetup geworden.
> 
> das sollte den Nörglern zu denken geben...


ja, sie werden mitgenommen. allerdings hat das supporttechnische gründe. von den dps bzw dem dmg bei encountern her, hinken retris auf platz 12-16, WELTEN hinter wls, mages, rogues, hunter, usw .. her. genau aus dem grund findet man auch nur maximal einen retri in solchen raids, oder es wird komplett auf ihn verzichtet.

wir haben in MH/BT auch oft einen retri (4/8 T6 - rest grösstenteils MH/BT loot) dabei und das auch einzig und allein nur wegen dem support. würde es um die dps gehen, wäre der slot mit fast jeder anderen dd-klasse besser besetzt.


klar machen retris guten dmg, reicht für 5er-instanzen, kara, gruul und maggi allemal. ein endgametauglicher top-dd ist der retri auf keinen fall. das ist kein vorurteil, sondern tatsache.


----------



## Jaen (12. Mai 2008)

> Ich sage nur eines. Wenn es die Gruppe rafft und der Tank im dreck liegt mit der Nase nach unten und ein Vergelter Pala dabei ist kann der Weitertanken und es endet nicht gleich in einem Wipe. Mach das mal als Heal Pala in ner Inze Tanken und Healen wenn der eigendliche Tank im dreck liegt.
> So long



ah und ein offkrieger kann das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

wiedem auch sei - hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen zugegebener maßen und bin mit meinem lvl 64 wohl auch noch ein jung pala ^^

aber. 3% crit chance für alle ist nice - da gibt es nicht. 
anstatt des  Vergelters aber ein Hexer mitnehmen: mehr schattenschaden/ele schaden durch flüche improved shadow bolt / gs / ss / wichtel buff/flüche und und und
Shami: wf totem +  entfesselte wut buff / luftgleiche anmut 
Shadow Priest: Mana / mehr schattenschaden und und und
Druide : Als moonkin zauber crit aura  - als feral mehr 5% mehr gruppen crit + heilung nach crit 
Jäger hat wie gesagt auch ein talent was bei crit mehr ap bringt...
Offkrieger - zwar auch equip abhängig aber nicht auf Mana angewiesen // Mehr dmg imho
Schurke: Kopfnuss + heftiger dmg
Mage: Sheep bester CC imho + wasser+ guter dmg

in 5er Instanzen würd ich also jede Klasse einem vergelter vorziehen. ja Paladin KANN guten dmg machen - aber dafür ist gutes equip und können wichtig!!  Die 3% mehr crit sind...naja nett aber in *5er instanzen* meiner meinung nach den anderen Gruppenbuffs/vorteilen der anderen Klassen unterlegen.


----------



## fl4shi (12. Mai 2008)

Hufson schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant, wie es heißt, dass ein Paladin mit Skill locker an anderen TopDD's wie Magiern und Schurken vorbeiziehen kann, ohne dabei in Erwägung zu ziehen, dass selbige auch Defizite im Skill aufweisen können...
> Auf gleichem Skill- und Equiplevel... Sorry, no chance.
> Da kann man noch so viel mit "Aber ich kenn da einen, der macht richtig gut DMG" kommen, einfach ein Spreadsheet aufbauen und auswerten.
> In diesem Punkt muss man einfach objektiv bleiben, da bringt jedes subjektive Ultra-Burst-Euphorie-Erlebnis mit nem Pala nix weiter als einen Push fürs Ego.
> ...




endlich nach langem lesen einer der ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu noch paar anmerkungen

1. die 3% crit kann auch ein prot/heal pala skillen (ok beim heilpala wär ein vergelter pala von noeten das der das immer wieder refreshed also streichen wir den doch wieder :>)
2. die 10% mehr heiligschaden brauch kein guter prot pala zum tanken
geskillte aura = 2% mehr schaden.. da bringt jeder dudu/jäger/krieger/priest/hexer/mage/schami
also jeder dd ausser schurken dem raid mehr (auren(feral/moonkin)/(bm/trueshot/survival)/schlachtruf (bzw schlachtruf + blutraserei falls ms)/(shadow)/(flüche etc)/(feuer 15% mehr dmg/eis 10% mehr crit)/totems)
3. verbesserter sdm? kann auch ein heal/prot pala skillen
ergo: alles keine gründe einen vergelter mitzunehmen
(jaja heal palas muessen alle sdk skillen bla.. hat 1. jeder prot pala geskillt und 2. reicht es wenn 1 heal pala dies skilled.. auch nicht jeder priest hat wille geskillt..)

!!!! einzigste grund ein vergelter mitzunehmen is das auffrischen jeglicher siegel !!!!
 (welcher nicht zu verachten is)



zum "offtank": in 5er inis mag das stimmen.. alles danach bringt es auch nix wenn er "1 schlag" mehr aushaelt wie ein stoffie.. in 10er wird er keinen heal bekommen sobald er aggro zieht (selbst wenn es moeglich wäre was sehr unwarscheinlich ist) in 25er kann er froh sein wenn er einen schlag ueberlebt und selbst dann ist es unmöglich ihn zu heilen 
dazu ist es nur moeglich gut zu tanken wenn man prot geskillt ist
ohne schildwurd = laenger antankphase
ohne heiliger schild = weniger aggro + mehr dmg den er frisst
ohne verbesserter zorn der gerechtigkeit = weniger aggro + mehr dmg den er frisst

krieger hingegen: nur weniger aggro die er aufbauen kann wenn er nicht def geskillt ist
ergo: krieger = offtank
(davon ausgehend das alle dudus ausgestorben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



auf das "vergelter kann ein stoffie inner ini solon dank stun etc"
jeder dd kann das.. du bist dd und kannst das nicht? -> l2p



irgentjemand hatte noch was von buße/sap erwähnt
-> wird nie kommen wegen pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so nu zum leidigen machen schaden/machen kein schaden

wenn wir mit unsern twinks kara gehen ist ein vergelter 1 im dmg (dmg ueber ganz kara gesehen -> ausnahme folgt) 
seine grp (melee grp)
offwarri
vergelter
meleeschami (wf totem)
2x rdm melee (oder 1x palatank falls wir 2 caster dabei haben)

annere grp
3x heal (1x schami 2x rdm)
1x mage (oder hexer)
1x shadow/hexer (kommt drauf an ob healpriest)

ausnahme: offwarri is ms gespecced mit schwertspezi (da kann der vergelter nit mithalten)
(ps offwarri hat full pvp equip und nur mässige fury waffen weswegen der pala bei fury skillung vorbeizieht)

naja viel aufgelistet kurz gesagt "kann dmg machen" aber mit richtigen dds (Richtige dds? -> Schurke/Mage/Hexer alle andern sind Hybride) kann er bei weitem nicht mithalten
was man btw auch in dem so tollen video gesehen hat
die "zoom" aufnahmen waren immer bei flügel/heldentum....
haette mein shadowpriest einen dämonenflügelskill der dementsprechend den dmg erhöht könnte ich bei dem einen oder anderen bossen auch oben mithalten (bei denen wo ichs bis jetzt noch net kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)





*Fazit: Um auf die Frage des ganzen Threads zu antworten:
"Vergelter in Ini?" 
als support sind zum auffrischen des eigenen und der siegel anderer paladine?-> Ja!
für den support durch seine buffs/aura? -> Nein!
für seinen DPS? -> Nein!*



ps: zu dem einen der etwas ueber jaeger gesagt hat
ersetze "arkaner schuss" durch "zuverlässiger schuss" und du hast deine "rotation" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pss: in dem video is es ein blutelf welcher aus 2 gründen mehr dmg macht als ein "allianz" paladin
1. siegel des blutes (einer vor mir hat schon schön verinnerlicht wieso man mit diesem so schoen viel schaden machen kann)
2. sie spielen seit lvl1 vergelter und die vergelter die soviel schaden im highend machen (auch wenn diese mit top dds nicht mithalten können) haben diese chars extra fuer jene inis hochgespielt
allianz palas haben in der regel mit lvl 60 zu 95% holy gespielt dementsprechend erst ab lvl 61 vergelter

psss: das ein vergelter einen mage/hexer/schurke im dmg abhaengt liegt immer am fehlenden skill/equip desjenigen bzw am überagenden glück des vergelters

just my 2 cents


----------



## cazimir (12. Mai 2008)

Ich nehm auch Vergelter mit WENN sie spielen können. Ich nehm so ziemlich alles mit was spielen kann ^^

Allerdings finde ich recht selten Vergelter mit die spielen können, genauso wie Jäger ^^


----------



## Worry (12. Mai 2008)

Ich darf mal kurz eine Erfahrung mit Vergeltern kund tun:
Bei einem Kara (clear) run, war ein Vergelter Pala - auf die gesamte ini betrachtet - etwa 2% höher
als ich im dmg meter!...
...ABER...
Er war t5 niveau gekleidet...
...UND...
Ich nur Blau/Kara.

Ich denke, das spiegelt sehr gut wieder, wie man den Vergelter einzuschätzen hat.

1.Insgesamt ein sehr equipt und vor allem skill abhängiger char

2.letztendlich kann er einfach bei gleichem equipt nicht mit den anderen top dds wie Hexern und Schurken
mithalten.

Letzteres vermag er jedoch (je nach Situation) durch andere Dinge wie Buffs oder Hybridskills wieder 
auszugleichen.


----------



## Móloch (12. Mai 2008)

also bei uns im raid ist auch nen vergelter dabei, sprich bt mh sunnwell, glaubt mir der hängt so manchen hexer/mage vom dmg her ab, früher waren vergelter mist, doch seit bc sind die fürn raid unersetzbar geworden....


----------



## Schutzpala (12. Mai 2008)

Er hat gesagt,dass Vergelter inner Ini zu gebrauchen sind!Hängt ihn!

Absolut sinnlos die Debatte.Allein schon,weil sie zu keinem Ergebnis führt.Oder hören die Vergelter jetzt auf in innis zu gehen,weil sich die mages,hexer und schurken von ihrem Monopol verdrängt fühlen könnten?Alles Quatsch...Wer selbst Vergelter ist sucht sich einfach ne vernünftige Gilde,die einen regelmäßig mitnimmt.Das ist normal so,als Pala muss man sich seine Existenzberechtigung erkämpfen.


----------



## Technocrat (12. Mai 2008)

Shalvak schrieb:


> Ein guter Vergelter macht genauso gut Schaden wie andere Klassen auch. Außerdem pusht ein guter Vergelter den Schaden von anderen Melees in Raids zusätzlich.




Eben. Und hier liegt das Problem: Da er die anderen DPS auch pusht, sind die ihm wieder voraus. Meinen besten Crit habe ich mit dem buff eines Vergelters gemacht, also finde ich die nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (12. Mai 2008)

holy palas machen nur schaden, wenn man skill und ein recht gutes equip hat. 
SOnst kann man die knicken


----------



## Nanisa (12. Mai 2008)

Komisch das hier einige meinen Retri Palas wären nix für pve Oo
ich muss sagen,hab mei t5 voll und raide standartmässig als retri TK / SSC / MH / BT und hänge im dmg immer auf platz 4/5 oO

Mein Raidleiter hatte auch anfangs seine Bedenken muss ich sagen ist mittlerweile aber Glücklich mich dabei zuhaben,aus den Golgenden punkten:

~3 Richturteile dauerhaft aktiv aufm boss
~Durch verbessertes Siegel des Kreuzfahrers werden die Raid-DPS gepuscht (3% crit mehr für alle)
~ich mache den schaden um an der Spitze mitzukämpfen

also BTW: an alle Retris die auch im pve was erreichen wollen ,arbeitet an euren equip seit hartnäckig und beweist euch,im endefekt sind euch die leute dankebar

soweit zu meinen erfahrungen im Raid

mfG 

Nanisa


----------



## Gothikor (12. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt auch als Full Epic Retri Paladin ausser mit Gilde und Buddys in keine Innis mitgenommen zu werden. Ausser von Gruppen wo ich durch Buddy schon mal mit war und die wissen was ich bzw. ein Retri kann.

Meist sieht es so aus:

/4: SucheNachGruppe: Paladin lfg Hero Instanz /w me
/wispher ImbaGruppenleader:  Bist du Heal oder Tank?
/wispher von mir zurück: Retri
/wispher von Imba Gruppenleader: Dann hat sich das erledigt...


Aber eigentlich egal man bekommt mittlerweile alles auch so, durch PVP Equip und Marken der Gerechtigkeit und für das habe ich die Gilde und meine Buddys, somit bin ich auf so Kasperl nicht angwiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und im BG is der Retri Pala sowieso ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (PS: habe auch Jäger, Krieger, Schurke ... Jäger macht mir von hinten draufballern Spass, Krieger mit einem Heiler im Nacken und Schurke für 1:1 gegen Stoffis, aber mein Lieblingschar im BG ist der Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lg

Gothikor


----------



## Rasgaar (12. Mai 2008)

ich als protpala skill sicher NICHT verbesserter sdm!


----------



## Gothikor (12. Mai 2008)

Wichtig ist nur, lasst euch durch die Vorurteile und die Behandlung von bis zu 80% der Community nicht entmutigen, geht euren Weg als der Paladin der ihr sein wollt, ist es der Retri, dann spielt diesen. Es bringt nicht s euch in eine Rolle zwingen zu lassen nur damit ihr Anschluss an Leute findet die einen nur mitnehmen damit man für sie Tankt oder Heilt aber ansonsten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

lg

Gothikor - Vergelter aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Uaaargh (12. Mai 2008)

also in miener gilde ham wir zum bt raiden meistens so 4 holys, 1 vergelter und 1 tank pala dabei...alle ham ihre vorteile, wobei es schon stimmt dass es fast nur holys gibt...heiler sind halt recht begehrt und dds gibts immer mehr als genug


----------



## karhel (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute^^

Also ich spiele meinen Vergelter aus Leidenschaft.Das seid fast 3 Jahren.Aber um einige Punkte hier fest zu halten:

1er Schaden des VergelterPalas hängt,wie schon oft hier geschrieben wurde,stark von seinem Equip ab.
2:Wenn der VergelterPala das nötige Equip hat,steht er vom Schaden den anderen Klassen im Nichts nach.Das ist Fakt.
3urch die Skillung seines Kreuzfahrer Siegels,bekommt der gesamten Raid eine 3 % Trefferchance,sowie die Erneuerung sämtliche Palasiegel( Siegel-des-Lichts(Heilung),Siegel der Weisheit(Manaregg.)).
4urch seine Aura der Heiligkeit(geskillt) bekommt seine Gruppe zusätzlich noch 2% mehr Schaden.

Das wahr eine Kleiner Einblick auf das was die Vergelterpalas leisten können.Und ich hab ettliche Video`s angeschaut,von verschiedenen Server (Europa,USA)..Was die Palas mit dem entsprechenden Equip an Schaden machen,4000-6000k Autoschläge.Müste sogar ein Video geben von einem Pala.

Hier der Link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_niDEJTiRLc...feature=related

Viel Spaß beim schauen

Lg

Karhel

Perenolde


----------



## Lucelia (12. Mai 2008)

Ich quote mich mal selber



> http://wowwebstats.com/hlislccvaw62w?s=4286-4646
> 
> http://wowwebstats.com/irnqpla1tvmig?s=5589-5918
> 
> ...



Zum Thema palas-machen-keinen-schaden, palas-in-raids-sind-nur-für-support-da...


----------



## Paxter (12. Mai 2008)

karhel schrieb:


> 3urch die Skillung seines Kreuzfahrer Siegels,bekommt der gesamten Raid eine 3 % Trefferchance,sowie die Erneuerung sämtliche Palasiegel( Siegel-des-Lichts(Heilung),Siegel der Weisheit(Manaregg.)).
> 4urch seine Aura der Heiligkeit(geskillt) bekommt seine Gruppe zusätzlich noch 2% mehr Schaden.



so,und wer jetzt immer noch nicht einsieht das der retri pala ein mega supporter ist -und schon allein deswegen in jeden vernünftigen raid gehört- soll  eben weiter blind durch die gegend laufen,weiterhin in seiner ignoranten kleinen welt leben und allen blödsinn nachplappern ohne sich mal die mühe zu machen selbst sein gehirn einzuschalten und überlegen was einem raid mehr bringt...support für ALLE oder dmg geile egoisten die sich wohl von ner brücke stürtzen wenn sie im schwanz-O-meter mal nicht auf platz 1 stehen.

...whatever...


----------



## Phrosume (12. Mai 2008)

Paxter schrieb:


> so,und wer jetzt immer noch nicht einsieht das der retri pala ein mega supporter ist -und schon allein deswegen in jeden vernünftigen raid gehört- soll  eben weiter blind durch die gegend laufen,weiterhin in seiner ignoranten kleinen welt leben und allen blödsinn nachplappern ohne sich mal die mühe zu machen selbst sein gehirn einzuschalten und überlegen was einem raid mehr bringt...support für ALLE oder dmg geile egoisten die sich wohl von ner brücke stürtzen wenn sie im schwanz-O-meter mal nicht auf platz 1 stehen.
> 
> ...whatever...



Willsten Keks? Für 3% mehr Crit und 2% mehr Schaden + nette Buffs seit ihr jetzt DIE Supporter schlechthin oder was? 
Lieber würde ich einen Schamanen mitnehmen, weil der ist weniger Equipabhängig um Schaden zu machen und Supported besser. Ein Druide macht 5% mehr crit. 
Mir ist egal auf welchen Platz ich im SWStats stehe, solange der Encounter down geht. Dennoch finde ich Vergelterpalas sinnlos auserhalb von PvP. Lieber Heiler/Tanks mitnehmen.


----------



## Omidas (12. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube den Keks kannst du selber behalten. Bei so einem Mist wie du schreibst hast du ihn bitter nötig.

Ist schön das du nicht nur auf SWStats schaust sondern das große siehst (Ob der Encounter klappt). Doch dann
ist mit dem positivem zu deinem Post schon alles gesagt.

Du wirfst diese Aussage aber direkt über Bord, da du lieber einen Schamanen mit nehmen würdest, der weniger
Equip abhängig ist. Sprich mehr Dmg macht. Also zählt Dmg jetzt doch wieder für dich. Denn dem Support ist
es egal was für ein Equip man trägt.

Und das ein Druide 5% Crit macht und ein Pala nur 3% ist ein toller Vergleich. Ist dir natürlich vollkommen
egal, das beim Pala die 3% für alle gilt, die Angriffe auf den Boss machen. Sprich pro Encounter 15-20 Leute.
Und der Druide gibt 5% mehr für seine Gruppe. Aber Haupsache 5 > 3.

Über den Rest zu streiten, ob jetzt der Schamane, Druide, Pala, ... den besseren Support liefert muss man sich
nun wirklich nicht streiten, da einie ausgwogene Mischung es macht. Und wird von jeder Klasse sicher anders
gesehen. Frag mal nach einem Kampf einen Krieger mit WF und einen Hunter, der Manasiegel aufm Boss hatte
(vom Retri immer aufgefrischt), wer jetzt der bessere Supporter war.

Über den Dmg ist wohl schon so alles gesagt worden. im T4 Bereich hinkt der Retri hinterher, aber im T5
Bereich kommen sie in der Spitze an (Platz 3-5 locker möglich).

Würde gerne einen Retri bei uns im Raid haben, aber die guten mit Equi sind meist schon vergeben und neue
unerkannte Talente müsste man erstmal unter der Masse an unfähigen finden.


----------



## Malleus (12. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UyooXkH6mT8

zeitweise 2.1k dps
im endeffekt 1.9k dps
platz 5 im sws

und der is netmal best geared so wie ich das sehe ^^


----------



## Lougen (12. Mai 2008)

chassy_taerar schrieb:


> Raidsupport kann praktisch jede Klasse leisten. (Schurken sind oft Lederverarbeiter und nutzen "drumms of battle")
> 
> Ich glaube das man einen Vergelter dessen eq zum Raid passt ruhig mitnehmen kann. Allerdings kommen wir auch ohne sehr gut zurecht.



erstens. es gibt wenig leute die einen berufen nehmen der ihrer klasse sachen machen kann... des machen nur die stoffis meistens... schurken nehmen oft ingi ung bergbau oder alchi und kräuterkunde... oder berufe die keinen sinn zusammen ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zweitens. man kommt immer ohne bestimmte klassen aus... meine raidgilde zb haben nie nen schurken mit oder keinen krieger als dd und so weiter... man kann theoretisch nur mit palas in nen raid gehen... weil palas können heilen, tanken und auch dmg machen (vorrausgesetzt man kann den vergelter spielen)...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lougen (12. Mai 2008)

chassy_taerar schrieb:


> Raidsupport kann praktisch jede Klasse leisten. (Schurken sind oft Lederverarbeiter und nutzen "drumms of battle")
> 
> Ich glaube das man einen Vergelter dessen eq zum Raid passt ruhig mitnehmen kann. Allerdings kommen wir auch ohne sehr gut zurecht.



erstens. es gibt wenig leute die einen berufen nehmen der ihrer klasse sachen machen kann... des machen nur die stoffis meistens... schurken nehmen oft ingi ung bergbau oder alchi und kräuterkunde... oder berufe die keinen sinn zusammen ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zweitens. man kommt immer ohne bestimmte klassen aus... meine raidgilde zb haben nie nen schurken mit oder keinen krieger als dd und so weiter... man kann theoretisch nur mit palas in nen raid gehen... weil palas können heilen, tanken und auch dmg machen (vorrausgesetzt man kann den vergelter spielen)...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinnrg (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

wundert mich das alle Vergelter hier nur so wenig schreiben.
Es gibt noch mehr Supporter-Fähigkeiten als:

-Buffs
- 3 % Krit wg. Kreuzfahrerrichtung, oder weitere Siegel Hp-Reg, Manareg ...
- 2 % mehr Schaden verbesserte Heiligaura

Was ist denn mit mit :

- Handauflegung : Hat jeder Pala. Im Notfall 100% HP des Pala's als Heal
- Göttliches Eingreifen = Hex-Seelenstein des Pala's! Einen aus Deiner Grp  für 3 Min rausnehmen vor Wipe
- Segen des Schutzes: z.B. DD hat zu viel Aggro. Schutz drauf 10 Sek geschützt
- Segen der Opferung : Jemand bekommt zu viel Schaden? 105 davon für 30 Sek auf Dich umlenken
- Not-Selbstheilung, Heal entlastet
- 2 * 6 Sek CC's, in vielen Ini's 1 Elite Humaoide für 12 Sek entfernt, das hilft! Ich frage als erstes immer nach meinem Symbol. Klar weniger als Full CC Kopfnuss, oder Sheep z.B. Aber immerhin

Klar im Endgame manches davon in heftigen Raid nicht mehr so wichtig. Aber Ini's einschließlich Hero's ne Menge Fähigkeiten.


----------



## karhel (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sinnrg^^

Das stimmt was du schreibst.Die Sachen die du aufführst, sind richtig.Hab die selber nicht aufgeführt,weil es für mich standard schon ist.


Lg

Karhel


----------



## Lucelia (12. Mai 2008)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wundert mich das alle Vergelter hier nur so wenig schreiben.
> Es gibt noch mehr Supporter-Fähigkeiten als:
> ...



die wird von einigen unterschätzt..im 25er raid ist das oft soviel wie 2 zusätzliche Shadowpriests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (12. Mai 2008)

Ein Vergelterpaladin hat im Raid Sinn, genauso wie ein MS-Krieger.
Aber nur wegen dem Debuff (3% mehr Crit beim Pala, 4% mehr körp. DMG bei MS) - sonst machen Hexenmeister, Schurken und Magier, auch Verstärkerschamanen Jäger und Furorkrieger einfach mehr Schaden als ein MSler oder Vergelter.



> -Buffs
> - 3 % Krit wg. Kreuzfahrerrichtung, oder weitere Siegel Hp-Reg, *Manareg* ...
> - 2 % mehr Schaden verbesserte Heiligaura
> 
> ...



Kaum eine Manaklasse, schießt noch mit Zauberstäben auf den Boss.
Hexenmeister? Aderlass
Magier? Pots + Manasteine + Hervorrufung
Priester? oom? lach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heiler? sind meistens Dank Manafluttotem, Shadowpriester, Schattengeist oder Anregen auch nicht oom.
Jäger? Pots. Wobei, ok, Jägern würde es evt etwas helfen.
Verstärkerschamanen? Schamanistische Wut ...

2. Nein eben kein Seelenstein oder Brezz - stirbt zbs ein Schurke, kann er einen SS nutzen / einen Brezz bekommen, und macht weiter Schaden. Ein göttliches eingreifen hilft nicht ....

Und beim Wipe laufen inzwischen ehh alle - ein SS nachm Boss für nen Rezz spart nur Zeit, keinen DPStechnischen nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Segen des Schutzes.
melees können nicht weiter angreifen, da wäre eine DMGpause ebenso hilfreich. Dazu überlebt kein Melee, die direkt am Gegner stehen, lange genug wenn sie Aggro zieghen, damit du SdS casten kannst.

4. .... die Fähigkeit ist auch nur im PvP brauchbar ... bzw bei angenommen 3 Palaheilern + Vergelter für Support (3% Crit + 2% DMG in GRP) hat ein Tank folgende Buffs:
SdM, SdL, SdK von Heilern. 
1 Vergelter --> SdO wenn nötig.

Mehr als ein Vergelter bringt dem Raid einfach einen geringeren Schaden.


----------



## sinnrg (12. Mai 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ein Vergelterpaladin hat im Raid Sinn, genauso wie ein MS-Krieger.
> Aber nur wegen dem Debuff (3% mehr Crit beim Pala, 4% mehr körp. DMG bei MS) - sonst machen Hexenmeister, Schurken und Magier, auch Verstärkerschamanen Jäger und Furorkrieger einfach mehr Schaden als ein MSler oder Vergelter.
> Kaum eine Manaklasse, schießt noch mit Zauberstäben auf den Boss.
> Hexenmeister? Aderlass
> ...




zu 2. LOL seit wann bekommt ein Schurke  bzw. ein DD einen SS? So was hab ich ja noch nie gehört xD. Eher wohl einer der andere rezzen kann! Und da hilft Göttliches eingreifen sehr wohl!

zu 3. Wieder LOL dann macht der DD halt für paar sek keinen Dmg, bis der Tank wieder Aggro hat! Dafür ist das da und auch verdammt nützlich. Schon oft vor Wipe geschützt!

zu 4. Stimme ich wohl zu

Mehr als ein Vergelter habe ich nicht behauptet. Aber übrigens: 10 gute Pala's haben so was wie Kara auch clear!


----------



## Zez (12. Mai 2008)

2. Hmm, als ich Raiden war mit meinem hexer hatte ich öfters einmal den SS, oder ein Tank, oder sonst wer.
Wenn dann der Tank stirbt --> Annehmen, hochheilen, buffen, und wieder einsatzfähig.
Und gestern bei Gruul, da hat ein Schurke nen Brezz bekommen, da er dank Energie nicht reggen muss, und direkt wieder 100% DMG fährt. 

3. Ja, aber ein DD kann auch ohne SdS ein paar sek keinen DMG machen....

PS.: 40 Priester hatten Onyxia vor BC down. - nimmt jetzt jeder einen Priester für alle Positionen mit?


----------



## Lexort (12. Mai 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Kaum eine Manaklasse, schießt noch mit Zauberstäben auf den Boss.
> Hexenmeister? Aderlass
> Magier? Pots + Manasteine + Hervorrufung
> Priester? oom? lach
> ...



Patchnotes lesen ftw ..

Auszug aus 2.4:



> - Richturteil der Weisheit: Einige Fähigkeiten (so wie
> 'Frostblitz') haben den Mana aufladenden Effekt des Zaubers nicht
> ausgelöst. Das wurde nun behoben.


----------



## Xxate (12. Mai 2008)

ganz einfach: retri si für pvp und im pve totaler müll. mag sein dass die während der lvl phase gleich oder mehr schaden als andere klassen machen aber auf 70 geht das doch arg unter...


----------



## Lexort (12. Mai 2008)

Xxate schrieb:


> ganz einfach: retri si für pvp und im pve totaler müll. mag sein dass die während der lvl phase gleich oder mehr schaden als andere klassen machen aber auf 70 geht das doch arg unter...



Weißte was wws logs sind? Nicht dann -> google, schau Dir die aus Sunwell an und dann kommst wieder.

Was ist so schwer drann mal 10 Minuten was nachzuschauen bevor man seinen Müll in die Landschaft abläßt?


----------



## fl4shi (12. Mai 2008)

karhel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute^^
> 
> Also ich spiele meinen Vergelter aus Leidenschaft.Das seid fast 3 Jahren.Aber um einige Punkte hier fest zu halten:
> 
> ...



ich werd mir das video auf youtube sicher net anguggn aber die "crits" hat er mit sicherheit mit flügeln gemacht
also eher uninteressant
ich kann auch videos raussuchen wo ein krieger (als beispiel) alle seine cds raushaut und immens hohe crits macht..



Lucelia schrieb:


> Ich quote mich mal selber
> Zum Thema palas-machen-keinen-schaden, palas-in-raids-sind-nur-für-support-da...



also jeder dd macht schaden (sonst wuerden sie sicher nit mitkommen.. nur für support kommt keiner mit)
aber bei jedem gepostetem wws waren schurken/hexer/mages und andere klassen vor dem pala
selbst wenn er platz 6 ist beweist das noch lange nicht das er sich vom dmg her hinter keinem andern verstecken muss
(wie hier der eine oder andere behauptet) es beweist nur das alle hexer/schurken/mages die unter dem pala sind schlechter vom skill bzw vom equip her sind das ist alles :>
der paladin ist wie der priester, schamane und druide eine hybrid-class (3 verschiedene skillbäume) und nicht wie schurke/mage/hexer/jaeger reine dds (3 dmg skill baeume)

ich hab nix ggn palas in raids etc aber diese behauptung ist einfach falsch und da koennen noch so viele leute "und das ist ein fakt" dahinter schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum prot pala: ich hab KANN gesagt nicht "muss"


----------



## fl4shi (12. Mai 2008)

sry fuer doppelpost :>



Lougen schrieb:


> erstens. es gibt wenig leute die einen berufen nehmen der ihrer klasse sachen machen kann... des machen nur die stoffis meistens... schurken nehmen oft ingi ung bergbau oder alchi und kräuterkunde... oder berufe die keinen sinn zusammen ergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schau dir mal raid videos
die ein oder andere gilde hat sogar makros fuer zb "trommeln" damit immer ne trommel in der grp aktiv is
und ja da sind auch schurken dabei die lederverarbeitung haben

die mit bergbau ingi = als pvp char hochgespielt (behaupt ich jetzt einfach mal)
die mit alchi kraeuterkunde bzw bergbau kraeuterkunde etc sind warscheinlich irgentwann mal twinks gewesen
also farmchars (ebenso ne behauptung von mir)

allianz hat viele twinks koennte daran liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selbst wenn jeder der palas seinen pala spielen kann
fehlt der dmg support all der andern klassen und der pala wird keine ~2k(was bis jetzt das max war was ich in den vids gesehen hab) dps erreichen
ebenso werden es die pala healer schwer haben bei allen bossen die kontinuirlich dmg auf den raid haun


----------



## Shibbey (12. Mai 2008)

> schau dir mal raid videos
> die ein oder andere gilde hat sogar makros fuer zb "trommeln" damit immer ne trommel in der grp aktiv is
> und ja da sind auch schurken dabei die lederverarbeitung haben
> 
> ...



Toll, das ist aber der Beruf, der da supportet- eben nicht die Klasse. Den Beruf kann also jede Klasse erlernen
... Das ist ein Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Birnen...


----------



## Paxter (12. Mai 2008)

Phrosume schrieb:


> Willsten Keks? Für 3% mehr Crit und 2% mehr Schaden + nette Buffs seit ihr jetzt DIE Supporter schlechthin oder was?
> Lieber würde ich einen Schamanen mitnehmen, weil der ist weniger Equipabhängig um Schaden zu machen und Supported besser. Ein Druide macht 5% mehr crit.
> Mir ist egal auf welchen Platz ich im SWStats stehe, solange der Encounter down geht. Dennoch finde ich Vergelterpalas sinnlos auserhalb von PvP. Lieber Heiler/Tanks mitnehmen.


den keks hast du dir verdient,einstein.
hättest du auch nur die leiseste ahnung vom pala bzw. dem gesamten game wüßtest du,das die 3% crit für den gesamten raid gelten,die 5% des dudu nur für seine gruppe...was ist da dann wohl sinnvoller?
mathe 6...setzen!

zudem wiedersprichst du dir mit diesem gesabbel selbst,aber egal....hauptsache wieder irgendeinen blödsinn nachplappern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fl4shi (12. Mai 2008)

ihr lest posts auch nur so halb wa?

1. das war ein statement zu lougens post der, um es kurz zu sagen, behauptet hatte das schurken nur sinnlose berufe haetten die nix bringen
(btw wann wurde jemals behauptet schurke wäre eine support klasse?!)

2. jemanden "zu beschimpfen" er hätte keine ahnung vom pala und dann dem schami eine 5% crit aura geben? (dudu hat diese)
jo so macht mans... nc...


ps: ich kann nix dafuer das zitieren zitate nicht zitiert und somit meine zitate unvollständig sind


mfg fl4sh


----------



## Paxter (12. Mai 2008)

fl4shi schrieb:


> 2. jemanden "zu beschimpfen" er hätte keine ahnung vom pala und dann dem schami eine 5% crit aura geben? (dudu hat diese)


jep...dudu mit schami verwechselt. sorry,mein fehler.

an der grundaussage ändert sich aber trotzdem nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karhel (12. Mai 2008)

Fl4shi^^

Dein Zitat:

"ich werd mir das video auf youtube sicher net anguggn aber die "crits" hat er mit sicherheit mit flügeln gemacht
also eher uninteressant
ich kann auch videos raussuchen wo ein krieger (als beispiel) alle seine cds raushaut und immens hohe crits macht.."

Also wenn du danach gehst,müstest du bei jeder Klasse, deren Fähigkeiten einfach entfernen."Zornige Vergeltung" gehört zum Pala wie bei einem FrostMagier seine"Eisiger Adern"
Also ist deine Aussage völlig überflüssig.

Dein Zitat:

"also jeder dd macht schaden (sonst wuerden sie sicher nit mitkommen.. nur für support kommt keiner mit)
aber bei jedem gepostetem wws waren schurken/hexer/mages und andere klassen vor dem pala
selbst wenn er platz 6 ist beweist das noch lange nicht das er sich vom dmg her hinter keinem andern verstecken muss
(wie hier der eine oder andere behauptet) es beweist nur das alle hexer/schurken/mages die unter dem pala sind schlechter vom skill bzw vom equip her sind das ist alles :>"

Achso.Das heist ein Ret Pala der im Schaden höher ist wie Hexer oder andere Dmgdealer,liegt an den jenigen sein Equip oder kann seine Klasse nicht spielen.
Ist eine ziemliche schwache und trostlose Aussage von dir.Mir kommt eher das unverständliche deinerseits zum Vorschein.Kommst wohl mit den Gedanken nicht zurecht,daß evtl. ein Retpala vom Schaden höher ist....
Aber da kann ich deine Aussage nicht wirklich für voll nehmen.


Lg

Karhel


----------



## Moriath (13. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele nicht gern mit Vergelter-Palas in inis oder raids, aber auch nicht gern gegen sie, weil ich als Schurke im PVP gegen sie schlechte Karten habe...


----------



## Omidas (13. Mai 2008)

Werdewohl morgen mal ein paar neue Threads aufmachen müssen um diesen hier etwas ruhiger zu machen.
Mir schweben da solche Titel wie "Braucht wer Schurken/Furys im Raid" vor.

kann man sicher genauso gut argumentieren wie einige hier gegen die Retris vorgehen.

Fury:
Kommen nicht an den Schaden von guten WLs, Mages SP oder Schurken ran. Und Videos wo sie es doch
schaffen, werde ich mir nicht ansehen. Da haben sie sicher eine Grp bekommen, die sie optimal unterstützt
Und was am lächerlichsten ist.Sie werden ihre Fähigkeiten immer auf CD gehalten haben.Wie soll man sowas
bitte bewerten.
Ich hör schon wieder diese noobs die meinen müssten diese Skillung im Raid zu verteidigen, weil der Support
ja so mega toll ist. Es gibt ja auch nur Krieger, die einen Cast von einm Mob unterbrechen können. Und den AP
Shout kann ja ruhig der MT machen. Auf das bisschen HP kann er ja ruhig verzichten.

Schurke:
Die sollen sich mal ruhig wieder im PVP verstecken und sich darüber freuen grün equipte nach 5s um gehauen 
zu haben.Was können die den schon? Okey, der Dmg von denen ist übel aber damit hört es sich schon wieder
auf. Jede andere Klasse unterstütz ihre Mitstreiter mit irgendwelchen Fähigkeiten. Nur eben diese nicht. Und 
wenn wer nach einem Raid (Wo der Schurke auf Platz 1 ist) drauf hinweist, das er nur so gut war, weil er so
gute Unterstützung bekommen hat, kommt im höflichsten Fall ein l2p. Auf solche Egoisten kann ich verzichten.
Und das Cast unterbrechen kann ja der Krieger .... achne der ist ja aussortiert. Na halt eben der Shamie
machen.

Muss mir noch was für die anderen Klassen überlegen, damit nur noch WLs mit genommen werden. Die machen
ja am meisten Dmg und was anderes interessiert nicht.




Soviel mal zu unnütz im Raid. Und wenn ich dann noch lese, dass ein Prot/Heiler so Sachen wie verbessertes
SdM skillen könnte -> Lachflash. Und der Destro muss demnächst verbesserten CoE/CoD haben um noch
besseren Support zu bieten.

Ps: kurz überlegt ob ich das so stehen lassen kann. Habe aber meine Zweifel. Deswegen der Hinweis, dass es
möglich ist, das an einigen stellen sich etwas Ironie eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## Húskie (13. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ihr schon alle von euren tollen supporter fähigkeiten erzählt 3% mehr crit usw.

Dann frage ich mich warum nimmt niemand nen moonkin mit hat ne fette crit aura und macht dmg oder warum werden so wenig meele schamis mit genommen für wf totem....oder kampfrausch..oder...oder...oder...offwarris haben auch nen meele support "Schlachtruf" 306ap "no skilled" is auch imba...ihr mögt zwar ordentlich dmg machen sowie das video zeigt auf seite....ka... 4 oder 5 aber dieses eq was dieser pala hatte wird keiner in irgendeiner rdm ini grp haben.

Gründe warum nicht...
1. Es gibt einfach zu wenig vergelters auf den high end lvl. Meistens sind die eh tanks und healer und in beiden sachen sind die super wir z.B. haben in kara immer nen mt dabei und nen pala healer.
2. Viele leute haben den patch 2.3 wo der pala komplett im dmg bereich überarbeitet wurde wargenommen.
3. Es gilt halt immer noch diese allgemeine behauptung palas machen keinen schaden und mit anständiges eq und ordentlich skill ist diese auch nach patch 2.3 ein berechtigtes argument.

Also in inis nehm ich gerne ein pala mit wenn sich einer anbietet aber das passiert halt richtig selten!!

PS: Falls das was ich geschrieben habe in jeglicher form schon erwähnt wurde in diesen threath sorry hab nen paar seit überblättert!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (13. Mai 2008)

Wie ich schon anmerkte - 1 (!) Vergelterpaladin pusht die RaidDPS.
Genauso wie EIN MS-Krieger die Raiddps pusht.
Jeder weitere Retripala würde dei RaidDPS jedoch wieder senken, genauso wie hjeder weitere MS Krieger sie senken würde.
Da ihr Support einmalig ist (ein Paladin kann den 3%Crit debuff genauso gut aufrecht erhalten, wie 2, bzw ein MSler kann den 4% Debuff genausogut aufrecht erhalten wie 2 MSler.)

Und das ein Vergelter mehr Schaden als Hexer/Schurke/Magier macht ist gelogen.

Wie gesagt, 1 Retri ist ein positiv, 2 Retris sind "neutral" und 3 Retris wären Negativ für den Raiddmg .......


----------



## Badumsaen (13. Mai 2008)

Mir total latte wen ich mit in die ini nehm, solange der dmg output stimmt. Ich war auch schon mit 3 Palas in ner ini^^ Schutz Pala (meine Wenigkeit), Vergelter und Holy. Und es hat gerockt! 3 Auren, 3 Segen, geil^^


----------



## Phrosume (13. Mai 2008)

Paxter schrieb:


> den keks hast du dir verdient,einstein.
> hättest du auch nur die leiseste ahnung vom pala bzw. dem gesamten game wüßtest du,das die 3% crit für den gesamten raid gelten,die 5% des dudu nur für seine gruppe...was ist da dann wohl sinnvoller?
> mathe 6...setzen!
> 
> ...



So, klar sind 25*3% warscheinlich mehr als 5*5%, aber wer spricht hier von Raids? 
Thema heißt: "Vergelter in Ini?" und nicht "Vergelter in Raid?". Der Unterschied liegt darin das eine "Ini" (zu Pre-BC auch "Instanz" genannt) sowohl im Format für 5 Personen, 10 Personen, 20 Personen, 25 Personen, 40 Personen existiert. Ich sprach hier vom 5 Mann Format. 
5*5>5*3, jetzt Beweise mir das Gegenteil, Mathegenie.


BTW: Ich hasse Retri-Palas...


----------



## Casionara (13. Mai 2008)

btw 3% crit auf alle attacken also nen SP, Hexer und Mage werden sich sehr über die 5% crit vom dudu freuen da gehen die richtig ab ^^

Tante edit meint: da wurde wohl desöfteren einer von nem Retri genazt ^^


----------



## Zalhera (13. Mai 2008)

Da sieht man mal wie viele leute keine ahnung haben!
Nen pala in ne raidgruppe mit zu nehmen kann viel bringen...
Meiner meinung nach gehört nen pala bei jeder Raidgrp dazu.

Dieses Vorurteil "palas können alles aber nicht richtig" ist einfach
totaler schwachsinn, naya Wehohweh allgemein is für Newbies!!!

Paar tasten drücken kann jeder -.-

Nu könnt ihr Wehohweh fanboys ruhig flamen
interessiert mich nicht guck hier sowieso nich mehr rein,
die community is echt langsam nich mehr zu ertragen...
Wie kleine kinder ehrlich, ein paar leute sollten 
echt mal ihr leben in ordnung bringen.

Sehr traurig, weiß gar nich ob ich lachen oder weinen soll...

Und die leute die echt auf die antwort flamen sollten, have fun dabei xD

PS: Bin zwar echt hacke aber ich hab mein Leben in griff, nicht wie andere...


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (13. Mai 2008)

retpalas haben ihre 3% raiddps... da fängts an un da hörts auf.. ihr schaden is lächerlich.

warum sollte ih jetz einen guten dd platz mit einem nichts leistenden pala versehen der keinen dmg macht un dann trozdem anderen leuten die was leisten den loot wegnimmt?


----------



## Aremaron (13. Mai 2008)

gegen nen schurken oder nen Krieger als dd hat der pala ziemlich schnell abgenippel. Das Problem mana.... In Bgs sind sie vll nützlich weil man da keine langen kämpfe hat aber im pve meiner meinung nach überflüssig. Oft habe ich auch schon erlebt das sich ein deffpala mit mir udn meiner grp nach arka hro traut. mit 9k unbuffed. Außerdem hat diese null komischer weise nie weihe benutz. also nen bisl ahnunh hab ich vom tankadin udn weis das wiehe da ziemlich nützlich ist. also kp. Als healer ok. Zum beispiel in tdm da is nen schild biem bomben o.ä. ziemlich geil weil der mage oder hm immer abnippelt. Also dd und tank NEIN!! aber healer ja


mfg


----------



## Bulltastic (13. Mai 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Nein.




Oh doch!!
Nochnie nen ret-pala im Raid bzw Gruppe gehabt wa?!?!

Kommt sogar an den dmg von Opfer-Hexer ran!


----------



## Lexort (13. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> retpalas haben ihre 3% raiddps... da fängts an un da hörts auf.. ihr schaden is lächerlich.



-> wws logs anschauen! bye...


----------



## Lexort (13. Mai 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> gegen nen schurken oder nen Krieger als dd hat der pala ziemlich schnell abgenippel. Das Problem mana.... In Bgs sind sie vll nützlich weil man da keine langen kämpfe hat aber im pve meiner meinung nach überflüssig. Oft habe ich auch schon erlebt das sich ein deffpala mit mir udn meiner grp nach arka hro traut. mit 9k unbuffed. Außerdem hat diese null komischer weise nie weihe benutz. also nen bisl ahnunh hab ich vom tankadin udn weis das wiehe da ziemlich nützlich ist. also kp. Als healer ok. Zum beispiel in tdm da is nen schild biem bomben o.ä. ziemlich geil weil der mage oder hm immer abnippelt. Also dd und tank NEIN!! aber healer ja
> mfg



a) lern mal Deutsch bitte
b) Warri - Pala -> gleiche Maxaggro, da beide am Cap hängen sollte gibts nur da einen Unterschied wo Aggro keine Rolle spielt
c) Bluepost sagte einst Schurken DPS ist das Maß aller Dinge, jeder Support wird davon runtergerechnet
d) 9k unbuffed? Hmmm solltet vieleicht mal nen 70iger mitnehmen


----------



## champy01 (13. Mai 2008)

Bulltastic schrieb:


> Oh doch!!
> Nochnie nen ret-pala im Raid bzw Gruppe gehabt wa?!?!
> 
> Kommt sogar an den dmg von Opfer-Hexer ran!



Gehts Dir sonst gut ? Oder träumste nur die ganze Zeit ? Da glaubste ja wohl selber nicht dran.


----------



## Hânspeter (13. Mai 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, gib nem Vergelter Pala mit t5 Equip nen Verstärker schami und nen Feral in die Gruppe und er hält locker mit schurken / magiern mit....
> 
> Wie gesagt quatsch nicht wenn du einfach null ahnung hast.
> 
> ...



ja der Pala so wie du ihn schilderst braucht 2 supporter in der grp um im dmg mit einem schurken mit zu halten . Der Schurke würde mit den Supportern den Pala wieder um Längen schlagen, also ich muss zugeben das ich (Schurke) im Duell schon mal gegen einen Pala verloren habe, nur der Pala war ein Tank und war kaum klein zu kriegen mit seiner dicken Rüstung, während ich Vergelter eigentlich fast so umhauen kann.
MFG


----------



## champy01 (13. Mai 2008)

Hânspeter schrieb:


> ja der Pala so wie du ihn schilderst braucht 2 supporter in der grp um im dmg mit einem schurken mit zu halten . Der Schurke würde mit den Supportern den Pala wieder um Längen schlagen, also ich muss zugeben das ich (Schurke) im Duell schon mal gegen einen Pala verloren habe, nur der Pala war ein Tank und war kaum klein zu kriegen mit seiner dicken Rüstung, während ich Vergelter eigentlich fast so umhauen kann.
> MFG



Gemeint ist ein Pala als DDler in einer Inze nicht im PvP. Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. In der Inze sieht der kein Land gegen Schurken, dass ist sowas von klar. Aber das muss er ja auch nicht da er ein Supporter ist. Im PvP sind die Palavergelter recht Imba da knüppeln die auch ohne Probs mal nen Schurken weg. Schutzpalas bekommste als Schurke eigentlich garnicht klein da killt man sich am Palaschild selber.


----------



## Hânspeter (13. Mai 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Gemeint ist ein Pala als DDler in einer Inze nicht im PvP. Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. In der Inze sieht der kein Land gegen Schurken, dass ist sowas von klar. Aber das muss er ja auch nicht da er ein Supporter ist. Im PvP sind die Palavergelter recht Imba da knüppeln die auch ohne Probs mal nen Schurken weg. Schutzpalas bekommste als Schurke eigentlich garnicht klein da killt man sich am Palaschild selber.


Ich verstehe schon das es 2 grundverschiedene Sachen sind, aber der erste Teil bezog sich sowieso auf PvE und der 2.Teil auf PvP, weil es nämlich ein paar mal angesprochen wurde.

Edit: In 5 Mann Instanzen würde ich aber eigentlich gar keinen Paladin mitnehmen, da 3% Crit. Chance ist schön, aber da würde ich Druiden bevorzugen, 5x5=25 und 3x5=15 das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## champy01 (13. Mai 2008)

Hânspeter schrieb:


> Edit: In 5 Mann Instanzen würde ich aber eigentlich gar keinen Paladin mitnehmen, da 3% Crit. Chance ist schön, aber da würde ich Druiden bevorzugen, 5x5=25 und 3x5=15 das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.



Denke Du meinst nen Retri Pala, die können aber mehr als die 3% Crit, sie bringen sehr mächtige Buffs mit. SDR, SDM, SDW. Deshalb denke ich dass man als Pala immer gute Karten hat mitgenommen zu werden. Und was ich auch sehr nützlich finde ist, die haben kein CD auf rezzn. Da kann man dem Heiler auch schonmal einige Ghostwalks ersparen.


----------



## Lexort (13. Mai 2008)

Hânspeter schrieb:


> Edit: In 5 Mann Instanzen würde ich aber eigentlich gar keinen Paladin mitnehmen, da 3% Crit. Chance ist schön, aber da würde ich Druiden bevorzugen, 5x5=25 und 3x5=15 das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.



Wir hatten mal nen Bota Normal Grp. Deftank - Deftank(ich) - Schurke - Mage - Holypriester, hmm ich hab den Schurken im Damage geschlagen mit nem DEfwarri in Furorklamotte, ich glaube Schurken bringens nicht, oder?

PS: Ich hoffe ich hab mit diesem Post endlich die universellen geisterreichtum dieses Threads ereicht, sinnvolle Posting scheinen ehh auf Igno zu stehen.


----------



## soulsource (13. Mai 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> in 5er Inis wird der Vergelter deswegen nicht mitgenommen, weil er kein CC hat... Würde die Dauer von Busse auf 30sec erhöht werden hätte es den selben Effekt wie Sap vom Schurken und schon würde man eventuell auch mal einen Retri mitnehmen....



Die erste sinnvolle Antwort dieses Threads.


----------



## Lexort (13. Mai 2008)

soulsource schrieb:


> Die erste sinnvolle Antwort dieses Threads.



Naja wer 3 DDs mit CC in ner 5er Ini braucht mit dem sollte man auch garnicht mitwollen...


----------



## Paxter (13. Mai 2008)

Phrosume schrieb:


> So, klar sind 25*3% warscheinlich mehr als 5*5%, aber wer spricht hier von Raids?
> Thema heißt: "Vergelter in Ini?" und nicht "Vergelter in Raid?". Der Unterschied liegt darin das eine "Ini" (zu Pre-BC auch "Instanz" genannt) sowohl im Format für 5 Personen, 10 Personen, 20 Personen, 25 Personen, 40 Personen existiert. Ich sprach hier vom 5 Mann Format.
> 5*5>5*3, jetzt Beweise mir das Gegenteil, Mathegenie.
> BTW: Ich hasse Retri-Palas...


wie geil...da dreht sich hier 10 seiten alles um nen raid und auf einmal geht es wieder um ne ini wenn man merkt das einem die argummente ausgehen oder diese sich als falsch erweisen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulsource (13. Mai 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Naja wer 3 DDs mit CC in ner 5er Ini braucht mit dem sollte man auch garnicht mitwollen...



Hat ja keiner was von 3 DDs mit CC geschrieben, sondern drei DDs, von denen einer CC hat.

Edit: Wenn schon 4 Spieler in der Grp sind, von denen noch keiner eine CC-Fähigkeit hat, wähle ich bevorzugt einen mit für den letzen Platz.


----------



## champy01 (13. Mai 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Naja wer 3 DDs mit CC in ner 5er Ini braucht mit dem sollte man auch garnicht mitwollen...



stimmt.


----------



## Tiameth (13. Mai 2008)

An den Threadersteller und die anderen mit wenig flexiblen Vorstellungen bezüglich Paladinen:

http://elitistjerks.com/f31/t17193-paladin...ps_theorycraft/

Lesen, verstehen, nochmal drüber nachdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyxien (13. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, dass Vergelter nicht wirklich eine chance gegen die "klassischen" dmgdealer hat.

Klar, dass palas in kara auch mal einen hauch von dmg zeigen, aber im dmg meter kommen sie selbst bei den untoten nicht an die anderen dds ran.
Dabei muss man sagen, dass der Pala full s2 und so nen pvp kram an hatte (was für kara ja völlig ausreicht, ausgenommen dem hit).

Wobei ich als Fury Pala buffs und seinen support sehr mag.


----------



## Lexort (13. Mai 2008)

soulsource schrieb:


> Hat ja keiner was von 3 DDs mit CC geschrieben, sondern drei DDs, von denen einer CC hat.
> 
> Edit: Wenn schon 4 Spieler in der Grp sind, von denen noch keiner eine CC-Fähigkeit hat, wähle ich bevorzugt einen mit für den letzen Platz.



Ich nehm meist nur einen Nahkampf DD mit - wird der Retri jetzt auch nicht mitgenommen wiel er keinen Fernkampf hat?


----------



## Reollyn (13. Mai 2008)

vergelter pala wird meistens nur pvp gespielt..ich wuerde nur heal palas mitnehmen


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (13. Mai 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> -> wws logs anschauen! bye...



hab ich... palas hängen nie auf vernünftigen rängen... un bei dem pseudosupport lohnt es sich nich einen mitzunehmen... 

für wenig schaden aber viel support ham wa schon shadows... und rets sin keine guten supporter

Edith möchte Tiameth noch ausrichten, dass er 831DPS mit T6 für mehr als lächerlich hält...


----------



## soulsource (13. Mai 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Ich nehm meist nur einen Nahkampf DD mit - wird der Retri jetzt auch nicht mitgenommen wiel er keinen Fernkampf hat?



Hmm, gutes Argument gegen Vergelter, trifft aber gleichermaßen für alle anderen Nahkampf DDs zu. Allerdings hängt die Menge der sinnvollen Nahkampf-DDs auch von der zu spielenden Ini ab. Zum Beispiel wirds bei Omor im Bollwerk mit der Verrägerischen Aura hart, wenn vier Spieler an ihm kleben.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (13. Mai 2008)

Nahkämpfer sind insgesamt scheiße... sollte man nie zu viele von ham, ham immer en nachteil irgendwo


----------



## Lexort (13. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> hab ich... palas hängen nie auf vernünftigen rängen... un bei dem pseudosupport lohnt es sich nich einen mitzunehmen...
> 
> für wenig schaden aber viel support ham wa schon shadows... und rets sin keine guten supporter
> 
> Edith möchte Tiameth noch ausrichten, dass er 831DPS mit T6 für mehr als lächerlich hält...



Unter den eher Supportern vorne und Du kannst Dich drauf verlassen das Gilden die in Sunwell sind da bestimmt genau durchgerechnet haben und wisen warum sie nen Retri mitnehmen^^


----------



## Lucelia (13. Mai 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Unter den eher Supportern vorne und Du kannst Dich drauf verlassen das Gilden die in Sunwell sind da bestimmt genau durchgerechnet haben und wisen warum sie nen Retri mitnehmen^^



die +3%crit für alle Raidmember entsprechen im Schnitt im BT/SW-Raid guten 600-800 dps...und sie skalieren mit dem Equip des Raids. Der stärkste Support-buff des Retri und gleichzeitig einer der stärksten DPS-Support-Buffs überhaupt.

Die +2% dmg für alle in der Gruppe sind ein netter Zusatz.
Das Aufrechterhalten von Siegel des Lichts gibt jedem Melee ne Selbstheilung von ~30/s (2händer-träger) bis zu ~120/s (fury-warris, schurken). Des weiteren gibt Siegel der Weisheit aufm Mob, vom Vergelter oben gehalten, pro Mana-Klasse die auf den Mob haut zwischen 70 (balance-druide) und 220 mana (jäger) pro 5s.

An dieser Stelle sei noch zusätzlich aufgeführt, die Standart-Liste von Pala-Boni im Raid:
-Blessing-Spot
-Blessing of Protection im Notfall
-Göttliches Eingreifen
-Notfall-Heals in brenzligen Situationen
-Handauflegen
-Heavy-Hits abfangen (z.b. bei Maulgar: Paladin bubbled erst, spottet dann und fängt so den Wirbelwind-Hit von Maulgar ab, der sonst dem MT bös wehgetan hätte... lahmes Beispiel, lässt sich bei spottbaren Mobs, wenn die Flügel eh grad auf CD sind, wunderbar umsetzen)


Für nen Richtwert, bevor weitere Zahlen wild behauptet werden, der Standart-DPS eines Vergelter-Paladins im vollen (5/8) T6 mit Torch of the Damned / Cataclysm's Edge liegt bei ~1600-1700, besonders gut spielende Paladine können das steigern bis zu 2k, schlechtere werden eher 12-1300 machen.
http://elitistjerks.com/f31/t17193-paladin...ps_theorycraft/ als stützende Quelle, zusammen mit folgendem Vergleichspaladin und maxdps.com als zusätzliche Wertstütze für die Gruppenbuffs vom Schami. Ich habe bei den Zahlen ne optimale Gruppenzusammenstellung angenommen, wie es im High-End-Raid der Standart ist. D.h.: Feral, Vergelter, Enhancer, Fury, MS, Schurke. Der MS lässt sich bei Verfügbarkeit durch nen SV-Jäger austauschen.
Halbhas musste dafür herhalten, weil ich öfters mal mit dem über das gewhine von nicht-vergelter-im-raid-kennern diskutiere und er da so'n schönes Beispiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch irgendwann auf Vergelter umgestiegen, "darf" jetzt aber kaum in irgendwelche Inis solang ich nicht heile (als Verg. eher schwer -> wenig Mana) oder den Tank mache.
Ist es denn auch möglich, als Vergelter - also mit Vergelter-Skillung - brauchbar zu tanken (1-Hd-Waffe + Schild in Ini vorausgesetzt)?

Oder sollte man sich für solche Tank-Ausflüge vielleicht das ein oder andere Tank-Rüstungsteil besorgen und dann vor den Inis wechslen?

hier mal meine Arsenal-Übersicht

Und dann noch ´ne Frage zum crit. Dmg:
Ich spiel zwar schon lange, aber nicht sooo oft und würd deshalb gern wissen, ob ich mit meinem crit.Dmg von im Durchschnit 1500 - 1900 (selten über 2000) in einem halbwegs "normalem" Bereich liege.

EDIT: 
Über die Seltenheit crit. Treffer kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen. In guten Momenten haut der gern mal 4 , 5 , 6 crits nacheinander (wenn Abzeichen der Hartnäckigkeit  und/oder Mungo  greifen). Ist das dann hilfreich beim tanken oder eher zweitrangig?


----------



## Lucelia (13. Mai 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich bin auch irgendwann auf Vergelter umgestiegen, "darf" jetzt aber kaum in irgendwelche Inis solang ich nicht heile (als Verg. eher schwer -> wenig Mana) oder den Tank mache.
> Ist es denn auch möglich, als Vergelter - also mit Vergelter-Skillung - brauchbar zu tanken (1-Hd-Waffe + Schild in Ini vorausgesetzt)?
> 
> Oder sollte man sich für solche Tank-Ausflüge vielleicht das ein oder andere Tank-Rüstungsteil besorgen und dann vor den Inis wechslen?
> ...



Tanken in 70er-Inis in Vergelterskillung würd ich lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1500-1900, manchmal über 2k, ja, klingt mit deinem Equip normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steiger deine Attackpower, dann steigen auch die Crits ^^


----------



## annox (13. Mai 2008)

"retri kann nicht mit schurken mithalten, retri besser als destrolock" - man leute, spielt ihr etwa gegeneinander?  als alter orc-schamane/untoter hexer bin ich stets dabei, wenn es gilt palas zu verspotten^^ 
aber mal hand aufs herz: gutes gruppenspiel kompensiert allemal ungünstiges lineup. jede pve-skillung hat ihre berechtigung in raids und selbst in 5er instanzen können die abenteuerlichsten klassen- und skillkombinationen erfolg haben, wenn die spieler hinter den chars verstanden haben was mit gruppenspiel gemeint ist. ich spiele ungern mit * - leuten, deren primärziel ist, den topscore im damagemeter zu erreichen und die die anderen mitspieler als erfüllungsgehilfen für dieses ziel betrachten.
* - kann wahlweise durch retri, destro, moonkin, gurky^^ etc ersetzt werden

just my 2cents


----------



## Redroozer (13. Mai 2008)

Hiho, möcht auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben^^

Ich bemerke es gerade am eigenen Leib, das Vergelter immer noch dem Vorurteil unterliegen, Sie würden keinen dmg machen. 
Habe nun meinen Pala auf 66. Mittlerweile so oft umgeskillt wie ein großer^^, mich mit der Theorie auseinandergesetzt und siehe da, ich habe  "meine" skillung gefunden (angepasst und wohl optimal für meine Spielweise).
1. sehr equipabhängig (was man aber eigentlich nicht erwähnen brauch da JEDE Klasse das wohl ist)

2. sehr anspruchsvoll zu spielen (wer die Theorie nicht versteht, KANN die Praxis nicht umsetzen, wie bei jeder Klasse, nur das der Pala durch seine vielfältigkeit entsprechend anspruchsvoller zu spielen ist wie manch andere Klasse)

3. Pala buffs und Auren verstärken die gesamt grp um bis zu 3% (was andere Klassen ebenfalls ausgleichen können...doch da kommen wir zu den "Feinheiten" eines Palas^^: wer kann zur Not mal mitheilen wenns eng wird...wer kann dem Tank mal 3 Mops wegnehmen (Rechtschaffende Verteidigung) wenns eng wird fürn Tank...wer kann den Healer-Klassen mal 30% weniger Bedrohung "geben" (Segen der Rettung) damit nicht einmal Heal--->aggro--->whipe^^ ...wer kann dem Tank bzw dem Healer mal 10 sek. Zeit geben (Segen des Schutzes) um sich oder den Tank mal "in Ruhe" Hochzuhealen" weil er grad 5 Mops vor sich stehen hat die auf Ihn einprügeln^^? und und und...DER PALA!^^ Für die meisten die die Klasse Paladin nicht kennen, wohl "Fachchinesisch" leider auch VIEL zu selten eingesetzt von Palas, so das es kaum jemand kennt....aber er kann es^^

4. reiner dmg? ERFOLGSERLEBNIS!! ich finde mich zu 90% im dmg Meter auf Platz 2 auch wenn die grp m8s +1 +2 lvl haben. 

5. FRUST!!! Keiner möchte einen Vergelter dabeihaben, man muss "Kämpfen" oder das Glück haben das eine grp keinen anderen findet und man "zur Not" mitgenommen wird (meine Erfahrung die sich aber nach der ersten ini ändert von den Leuten die dabei waren...von denen wird man dann schon öfters gefragt^^)

FAZIT: Leider können die wenigsten Palas Ihre Klasse wirklich gut spielen, was zu dem Vorurteil führt, wie hier gerade öfters (und in tausend Foren^^) kundgegeben, das Palas nix taugen, kein dmg blablub... Letztendlich kann der Pala genausogut mithalten wie jede andere Klasse auch...es kommt doch wirklich auf Den an, der VOR dem PC sitzt und, man höre und staune, AUF DIE GRUPPE!
Was nützt all der schöne dmg und bla blub, wenn einer aus der Reihe tanzt, ist ende^^)!! Egal wieviel tollen dmg wer wann rausgeschmissen hat (aber das ist offtopic^^)

btw: ich finde es toll, wie jeder hinter seiner eigenen Klasse steht^^ muss auch um sie gut zu beherrschen^^

So, ich habe fertig, Ihr dürft mich n00b steinigen^^


----------



## champy01 (13. Mai 2008)

Redroozer schrieb:


> Ich bemerke es gerade am eigenen Leib, das Vergelter immer noch dem Vorurteil unterliegen, Sie würden keinen dmg machen.



Das ist kein Vorurteil. Dem ist in Raids so, Palas glänzen durch Ihren Support und nicht durch Schaden.



Redroozer schrieb:


> 4. reiner dmg? ERFOLGSERLEBNIS!! ich finde mich zu 90% im dmg Meter auf Platz 2 auch wenn die grp m8s +1 +2 lvl haben.



Es gibt immer Leute die keine Ahnung von Ihrer Klasse haben und mit denen warst Du wohl in einer Gruppe.



Redroozer schrieb:


> FAZIT: Leider können die wenigsten Palas Ihre Klasse wirklich gut spielen, was zu dem Vorurteil führt, wie hier gerade öfters (und in tausend Foren^^) kundgegeben, das Palas nix taugen, kein dmg blablub...



Das Problem ist das manche Palas glauben die sind die ÜberDDs und dass die andere Seite glaubt Palas machen kein hohen Schaden. Beide Seiten haben einen Vollschaden sry. Weil keiner weiss das Palas durch Ihren Support die Gruppe nochmal aufwerten. Selbst wenn die im Ranking auf Platz 6 oder 8 sind rechnet man den Schaden critchance der Grp, SDM usw. dazu sind die auch unter Umständen die No.1 Aber das wird nicht dazugerechnet im dmgmeter auch wissen das nur sehr erfahrene WoW Spieler die leider recht selten anzutreffen sind.


----------



## Pitysplash (13. Mai 2008)

Vergelter machen Bösen Schaden!Aber nur im PvP.Im !Raid! sind sie nicht als dds zu gebrauchen,dafür machen sie zu wenig dps.


----------



## Equ (13. Mai 2008)

Einen Vergelter muss man spielen können.. dann macht er auch genug Schaden..

Vergelter sind in Mount Hyjal und Black Temple einer der Leute die am meisten Schaden machen.. liegt an dem Holy/Shadow verhältnis ^^

Also man kann auf ihn verzichten aber in mh und bt ist er must have :>


----------



## hameron (13. Mai 2008)

ich kann nur sagen 88mobs 11 palas und 0 wipes!!!


----------



## Iceboxxx (13. Mai 2008)

Stev-O- schrieb:


> wie merk ich mir die nummer der auskunft?88 palas,11mobs, 0 kills




ich kenns so:
11 mobs 88 palas 0 dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REdnaxx (13. Mai 2008)

Véndettâ1337 schrieb:


> aha
> 
> Vergelter DMG!





Ganz erlich das is ultra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wer ein pala spielt weiß das dmg machen nicht ganz so einfach ist wenn man nicht nach 2 min oom da rumstehen will allerdings sieht man das der dmg nachdem aktivieren von heiliger vergeltung enorm absteigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wer nachher ins dmg meter achtet sieht das er 3-4 positionen nach unten gefallen ist (was allerdings meiner Meinung kein problem is weil er trotzdem geilen schaden raushaut^^)
MFG Rednaxx


----------



## Armedius (13. Mai 2008)

> Außerdem palas bringen
> 3% mehr crit 2% mehr schaden und siegelauffrischung , *mehr support geht fast net*



ähm, shadowpriest+shami (manabaterie) pornoeule (5%spellcrit) ???


----------



## champy01 (13. Mai 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Vergelter machen Bösen Schaden!Aber nur im PvP.Im !Raid! sind sie nicht als dds zu gebrauchen,dafür machen sie zu wenig dps.



rofl solche Leute meine ich. Die wollen nur den Schaden des einzelnen sehen. Ob der ganze Raid jetzt den Xfachen Schaden mehr raushaut dass interessiert niemanden. DÄMÄTSCHMETER zeigt die einzig brauchbaren Roxorklassen mit Singeldmg. ^^


----------



## zou (13. Mai 2008)

bin tank def krieger 
nehme in randoms nie vergelter mit 
aus ein paar grunden 
kein cc, keine erfahrungen mit vergelter, und nur einen zum testen mitzunehmen um zu sehen was er kann lohnt sich nicht wenn die moglichkeit besteht das der typ die klasse nicht beherscht 
fur mich ist damage nicht alles egal ob der pala mehr raushaut als was weiss ich 
und der spieler, der sich nur durch damage definiert nehme ich nur 1 mal mit 
ich verstehe nur eines nicht 
die palas haben 2 top skillungen fur inis mit dienen kommt ihr in jede heroic ini rein, 
wieso zum teufel WILL jemand dann einen pve vergelter spielen 
ob ein heiler oder tank in 25 man raidinis den vergelter ausstattet und dann als vergelter raidet, ist der durch sein support fur den raid berechtigt


----------



## aimbotuse (13. Mai 2008)

nehmt mehr shadow priests mit !
machen mehr schaden als palas :>


----------



## champy01 (13. Mai 2008)

zou schrieb:


> nehme in randoms nie vergelter mit
> aus ein paar grunden
> kein cc, keine erfahrungen mit vergelter, und nur einen zum testen mitzunehmen um zu sehen was er kann lohnt sich nicht wenn die moglichkeit besteht das der typ die klasse nicht beherscht



Mir geht dass "PALA Vergelter sind voll die DMG Maschinen" ziemlich auf den Sack, aber so ein Mist geht mir auch auf den Sack. 

Bsp. Hast eine Grp für heroic:

1 DUDU Heiler 
2 Magier
3 Krieger Tank
4 Schurke 

5. Wen würdest Du mitnehmen: Hexenmeister, Jäger, Vergelter Paladin (wenn die zur Auswahl ständen) ?




zou schrieb:


> die palas haben 2 top skillungen fur inis mit dienen kommt ihr in jede heroic ini rein,
> wieso zum teufel WILL jemand dann einen pve vergelter spielen



1. Nein Palas haben viele Top Skillungen.
2. Wiso spielst Du Krieger Tank ? Und nicht Priester oder Schurke ? Vielleicht weil Dir die Klasse so Spass macht wie Du sie spielst ? Warum hat Blizzard dem Pala ein Vergelterbaum gegeben ? Damit sie niemand spielen soll ?


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (13. Mai 2008)

Armedius schrieb:


> ähm, shadowpriest+shami (manabaterie) pornoeule (5%spellcrit) ???



Dann steck noch nen Vergelter mit rein und der Output steigt noch mehr.
Wie schon weit vor mir gepostet worde, schauen alle nur auf ihren eigenen Schadenswert im Vergleich zum Paladin. Es müßte echt mal ein richtiges Damagemeter geben, das den Schaden bei denen ran rechnet, die es erst ermöglicht haben so oft zu criten bzw. den +dmg durch die reinen Prozente. Und schon ist der Pala wieder oben auf. Viele vergessen einfach, das sie ohne Buffs, Aspekte oder Auren nicht so der Brüller in Raids wären.


----------



## -Aurelien- (13. Mai 2008)

Pellaeon-KdhH schrieb:


> Dann steck noch nen Vergelter mit rein und der Output steigt noch mehr.
> Wie schon weit vor mir gepostet worde, schauen alle nur auf ihren eigenen Schadenswert im Vergleich zum Paladin. Es müßte echt mal ein richtiges Damagemeter geben, das den Schaden bei denen ran rechnet, die es erst ermöglicht haben so oft zu criten bzw. den +dmg durch die reinen Prozente. Und schon ist der Pala wieder oben auf. Viele vergessen einfach, das sie ohne Buffs, Aspekte oder Auren nicht so der Brüller in Raids wären.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (13. Mai 2008)

zou schrieb:


> bin tank def krieger
> nehme in randoms nie vergelter mit
> aus ein paar grunden
> kein cc, keine erfahrungen mit vergelter, und nur einen zum testen mitzunehmen um zu sehen was er kann lohnt sich nicht wenn die moglichkeit besteht das der typ die klasse nicht beherscht
> ...



Zum einen rein RP mäßig ist für mich der Vergelter der echte Pala, Holy ist eher Kleriker paßt einfach nicht unter den Namen Paladin(ist nur MEINE Meinung). Prot...hmm...ob das so wirklich paßt weiß ich nicht wirklich, jedenfalls macht der mir enrom viel Spaß, aber Anfang BC beim Leveln von 60 auf 70 durfte ich mir auch dauernd anhören "lol Pala und tanken Holy ist die Topskillung bli bla blub usw." Es ist jedem seine Sache wie er seinen Pala spielt, Bliz hat den Retri endlich vernüftig raidtauglich gepacht und ich finds gut so.


----------



## Lucelia (13. Mai 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Zum einen rein RP mäßig ist für mich der Vergelter der echte Pala, Holy ist eher Kleriker paßt einfach nicht unter den Namen Paladin(ist nur MEINE Meinung). Prot...hmm...ob das so wirklich paßt weiß ich nicht wirklich, jedenfalls macht der mir enrom viel Spaß, aber Anfang BC beim Leveln von 60 auf 70 durfte ich mir auch dauernd anhören "lol Pala und tanken Holy ist die Topskillung bli bla blub usw." Es ist jedem seine Sache wie er seinen Pala spielt, Bliz hat den Retri endlich vernüftig raidtauglich gepacht und ich finds gut so.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fujiko(Noir) (14. Mai 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Vergelter machen Bösen Schaden!Aber nur im PvP.Im !Raid! sind sie nicht als dds zu gebrauchen,dafür machen sie zu wenig dps.



Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung über was du sprichst. Mehr werde ich darauf nicht eingehen. 
Du lernst es auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrancingPossum (14. Mai 2008)

annox schrieb:


> "retri kann nicht mit schurken mithalten, retri besser als destrolock" - man leute, spielt ihr etwa gegeneinander?  als alter orc-schamane/untoter hexer bin ich stets dabei, wenn es gilt palas zu verspotten^^
> aber mal hand aufs herz: gutes gruppenspiel kompensiert allemal ungünstiges lineup. jede pve-skillung hat ihre berechtigung in raids und selbst in 5er instanzen können die abenteuerlichsten klassen- und skillkombinationen erfolg haben, wenn die spieler hinter den chars verstanden haben was mit gruppenspiel gemeint ist. ich spiele ungern mit * - leuten, deren primärziel ist, den topscore im damagemeter zu erreichen und die die anderen mitspieler als erfüllungsgehilfen für dieses ziel betrachten.
> * - kann wahlweise durch retri, destro, moonkin, gurky^^ etc ersetzt werden
> 
> just my 2cents



sehs ganz genau so... jede Klasse hat halt Vor- und Nachteile... das ewige "Klasse A ist sooo imba und Klasse B ist komplett scheiss" nervt. Selbst spiel ich nen Schurken, und nen Stunlock im richtigen Moment kann ne gruppe vor so manchem wipe bewahren, die würd ich also nich als stupide damagemaschinen sehn. 

Bei Vergeltern isses wie schon so oft im Thread gesagt genau so: Wenn die Leute wissen wie man ihn spielen muss toll, wenn nicht schlecht für die Gruppe (und daher kommen dann auch die ganzen "ich nehm keine Vergelter mit" Sprüche her... Oo)


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

die 3% bringens einfach nich... wenn der pala meint mit den 3% und seinem dmg raidberechtigt zu sein dann soll er halt weiter in seiner traumwelt leben... egal was die palas hier sagen... (was zu 90% eh unüberlegt ist) es wird sie trotzdem keiner mitnehmen, der sie nich will


----------



## Fujiko(Noir) (14. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> die 3% bringens einfach nich... wenn der pala meint mit den 3% und seinem dmg raidberechtigt zu sein dann soll er halt weiter in seiner traumwelt leben... egal was die palas hier sagen... (was zu 90% eh unüberlegt ist) es wird sie trotzdem keiner mitnehmen, der sie nich will



Zu Dir hät ich mal eine Frage - was raidest Du denn so regelmäßig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn jetzt kommt Karazhan, Gruul, Magtheridon oder anderer Anfänger-Raidcontent, dann lass den Kommentar am besten ganz bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (14. Mai 2008)

Pala macht schon mehr wie 3% denk ich, zudem musst du sehen das ohne den Pala der Rest auch weniger dmg machen würde... einmal der zusätzliche Buff und der debuff aufm mob/boss der den anderen Hilft mehr dmg zu machen.


Ich selbst bin auch kein vergelter fan, auch wenn meine kleine für dailys imo so geskillt ist (liegt aba eh brach). Es gibt einfach zuwenige die nen Retri ordentlich spielen können. Und wenn man in 20 inis mit einem war und nur einer ordentlich spielen konnte, denkste dir auch wenn ich den Retri net vorher kenne und weiß das ers kann, dann lass ichs lieber bleiben....


----------



## -=Dreampala=- (14. Mai 2008)

Herteitr schrieb:


> Ein Retri-Paladin bietet dem Raid oder der Gruppe +3% crit sobald er Kreuzfahrer richtet, seine Gruppe versucht dank Aura der Heiligkeit 2% mehr dmg.




Hab da ma ne Frage wie kommt es das du sagst das die Gruppe 2 % mehr dmg amcht durch die Aura des Palas ?  Hast dir sicher noch nie die texte Durchgelesen weil dies ist müll da die Aura nur 2% mehr heiligschaden gibt d.h. vond er Aura profitiert nur der Pala bzw. viell auch nen priest aber sonst verursacht keine Weitere Klasse heiligschaden !?


----------



## Lexort (14. Mai 2008)

-=Dreampala=- schrieb:


> Hab da ma ne Frage wie kommt es das du sagst das die Gruppe 2 % mehr dmg amcht durch die Aura des Palas ?  Hast dir sicher noch nie die texte Durchgelesen weil dies ist müll da die Aura nur 2% mehr heiligschaden gibt d.h. vond er Aura profitiert nur der Pala bzw. viell auch nen priest aber sonst verursacht keine Weitere Klasse heiligschaden !?



Aura - ein Skillpkt = 10% mehr Heiligschaden
verbesserte Aura - 2 Skillpkt = 2% mehr Schaden für Grpmitglieder, egal ob die nun Frostblitzen, häckseln oder  mit Nadeln in Voodoopuppen stechen um Damage zu machen


----------



## Lucelia (14. Mai 2008)

Dreampala schrieb:


> Hab da ma ne Frage wie kommt es das du sagst das die Gruppe 2 % mehr dmg amcht durch die Aura des Palas ? Hast dir sicher noch nie die texte Durchgelesen weil dies ist müll da die Aura nur 2% mehr heiligschaden gibt d.h. vond er Aura profitiert nur der Pala bzw. viell auch nen priest aber sonst verursacht keine Weitere Klasse heiligschaden !?




anhand dieses threads werden bei nem großteil der buffed-leser endlich mal die vorurteile und fehlwissensbrocken ausm weg geräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt:
Aura der Heiligkeit: 
+10% Heiligschaden
Verb. Aura der Heiligkeit 2/2:
Der von Zielen, die von Aura der Heiligkeit betroffen sind, verursachte Schaden wird um 2% erhöht.

Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers:
Erhöht Heiligschaden-Effekte auf dem Ziel um bis zu 219.
Verb. Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers 3/3:
Zusätzlich zum normalen Effekt erhöht euer Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers auch 
die kritische Trefferchance aller Angriffe gegen das Ziel um 3%.

Siegel des Lichts: 
Das gerichtete Siegel des Lichts gibt jedem Nahkampfangriff eine Chance von 50%, den Angreifer um 95 Punkte zu heilen.
Siegel der Weisheit: 
Das gerichtete Siegel der Weisheit gibt jedem Angriff (auch Zaubern) die Chance, dem Angreifer 74 Punkte Mana wiederherzustellen.


----------



## Pitysplash (14. Mai 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> rofl solche Leute meine ich. Die wollen nur den Schaden des einzelnen sehen. Ob der ganze Raid jetzt den Xfachen Schaden mehr raushaut dass interessiert niemanden. DÄMÄTSCHMETER zeigt die einzig brauchbaren Roxorklassen mit Singeldmg. ^^



Hm ich glaube ich habe mich nicht zum support geäußert,weil es auch nicht zur debatte steht.Das der Paladin ein 1a Supporter ist,wissen alle, ich habe mich auf den Raid damage bezogen und zwar nur der damage.Und dort machen sie bei selbst bei leicht besseren equip wesentlich weniger damage als die "Reinen" damage klassen.


----------



## rufer (14. Mai 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> ich hab beobachtet dass meist nur holypalas in inis gehn die andern werden nicht mitgenommne...
> kann mir wer sagen warum?
> der pala is mit bc zur deftigen kampfmaschine geworden trotzdem wird er nur seeeeeeeeeeeehr selten mitgenommen...
> auskunft pls^^





Das liegt daran das viele ini gruppen nur noch meist aus sämtlichen ccs besteht 

Ich find die grp auch am Besten "Tank Heiler Mage Schatten Priester Hexer"

Ist in wow eigentlich immer die beste grp für inis




Caradim schrieb:


> aber beispielsweise kara... = viele untote^^
> der drache soweit ich weiss auch also macht der da auch dmg ... ;-)



Zumal du von kara redest ähm bei kara wir der pala erst mal ausgestattet davor kannste den vergessen... 

also keine kampfmaschine in kara auser das eqip ist schon da und dann ist er auch nur gleich auf mit anderen klassen...


----------



## Lucelia (14. Mai 2008)

rufer schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das viele ini gruppen nur noch meist aus sämtlichen ccs besteht
> 
> Ich find die grp auch am Besten "Tank Heiler Mage Schatten Priester Hexer"
> 
> ...




Jetzt diskutieren wir eigentlich nur noch darum, ob der Paladin persönlich Skill hat oder nicht...
denn mit dem Equip, das du sagst, post-kara-equip, hab ich auch noch im anfang von mount hyjal die meisten dds hinter mir gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt genug gutes equip blau/grün/s1, mit dem sich n vergelter vor kara ausstatten kann, mit dem er vom equip gleichauf mit anderen klassen ist, und mit dem er in kara oder heroics als vernünftiger dd mitkann.
Schönstes Stichwort ist da übrigens Schwurbewahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rufer (14. Mai 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Jetzt diskutieren wir eigentlich nur noch darum, ob der Paladin persönlich Skill hat oder nicht...
> denn mit dem Equip, das du sagst, post-kara-equip, hab ich auch noch im anfang von mount hyjal die meisten dds hinter mir gelassen
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber Es wurde gefragt warum Ein vergelter nicht so oft mitgenommen wird das liegt daran da er kein cc hat und die meisten wollen eben nur noch easy going in die ini gehn. Schau dir das doch an 

Sucht ein Schurke und ein Jäger, Mage, Hexer was wird mitgenommen zu 90% der Jäger mage hexer
Ein vergelter pala und n Schurke jäger hexer .. was wird mitgenommen zu 90% weiste ja selbst ...


Und da kann man noch so oft in suche channel reinschreiben Sehr guter Dmg dealer 

es geht halt net immer nur um dmg.

Da es ja so ist das es meistens dann random grp sind und wenn ich dann sowas von lese dmg dealer n1
usw dann wird der mit 100% nicht geladen 

Auch wenn er es vieleicht sein sollte aber es ist nun mal so in wow und das können mit sicherheit viele bestätigen 

Leute wo so posen haben mit 99,9% s1, s2, s3 eqip an und wollen nur dmg machen omen ist da sowas von egal...

So und nun zu den anderen prob was dann noch dazu kommt 
Wenn du nun ne schnelle ini machen willst wärst der grp zusammen steller 

mit was würdest du lieber in die ini gehn und nun seh dich aus einer klasse von Tank oder heiler oder ein dd mit cc

Beispiel 
GRP1
Tank, Heiler, Jäger, Mage, Hexer
grp2
Tank, Heiler, Schatten, Mage hexer
grp3
Tank, Heiler, Jäger;Schurke , Schatten, Mage
grp4
Tank heiler, Schurke, mage, Hexer;jäger

grp5
Tank heiler Schurke;jäger DDkrieger, Mage

grp6 Tank heiler schurke ver.schami, mage
grp7 Tank heiler verg.Pala mage hexer


----------



## Lexort (14. Mai 2008)

1 oder 7 - Schatti brauch ich nicht und Schurken mag ich nicht das geschleiche und Kopfnuss nervt und hält auf-.


----------



## Jaen (14. Mai 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Ich habe bei den Zahlen ne optimale Gruppenzusammenstellung angenommen, wie es im High-End-Raid der Standart ist. D.h.: Feral, Vergelter, Enhancer, Fury, MS, Schurke.



wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wie ich 6 leute in eine gruppe bekomme bin ich glücklich


----------



## Lucelia (14. Mai 2008)

Jaen schrieb:


> wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wie ich 6 leute in eine gruppe bekomme bin ich glücklich



sollte natürlich Fury/MS, sprich eins von beiden heissen ^^ oder der ms noch rein und dafür der schurke raus ^^

danke fürs korrigieren, war da schneller beim tippen als beim kontrollieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (15. Mai 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Hm ich glaube ich habe mich nicht zum support geäußert,weil es auch nicht zur debatte steht. Das der Paladin ein 1a Supporter ist,wissen alle, ich habe mich auf den Raid damage bezogen und zwar nur der damage.Und dort machen sie bei selbst bei leicht besseren equip wesentlich weniger damage als die "Reinen" damage klassen.



Du wiedersprichst Dich, Du sagst Du redest nicht vom Support sondern vom Raid dmg. Der Raid dmg wird aber durch den Pala Support massiv erhöht. Dass kannste nicht einfach so wegdenken. 

Wenn man mal den Schadensbonus des ganzen Raids zusammenrechnet welcher der Vergelter durch den Support bietet, wie hoch wird der wohl sein ? Ich denke dass könnte eine zusätzliche Schadensklasse teilweise ersetzen. 

Das wäre mal ein Gag wenn man im DMG-Meter die Supportschaden mitrechnen lassen könnte. Ich glaub da würden alle nur noch Palas für Ihre Raids suchen. ^^


----------



## Thursoni (15. Mai 2008)

Stev-O- schrieb:


> wie merk ich mir die nummer der auskunft?88 palas,11mobs, 0 kills



Aha der war lustig....



















...nicht


----------



## Lexort (15. Mai 2008)

Thursoni schrieb:


> Aha der war lustig....
> ...nicht



Naja gerade in Zeiten von AOE farmenden protpalas die normale DDs zur Weißglut treiben können find ich das schon wieder lustig, zeigt doch der Poster öffentlich das er eigentlich vor Dummheit schreien müßte^^


----------



## Pitysplash (15. Mai 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Du wiedersprichst Dich, Du sagst Du redest nicht vom Support sondern vom Raid dmg. Der Raid dmg wird aber durch den Pala Support massiv erhöht. Dass kannste nicht einfach so wegdenken.
> 
> Wenn man mal den Schadensbonus des ganzen Raids zusammenrechnet welcher der Vergelter durch den Support bietet, wie hoch wird der wohl sein ? Ich denke dass könnte eine zusätzliche Schadensklasse teilweise ersetzen.
> 
> Das wäre mal ein Gag wenn man im DMG-Meter die Supportschaden mitrechnen lassen könnte. Ich glaub da würden alle nur noch Palas für Ihre Raids suchen. ^^



Ich widerspreche mich nicht, weil ich vom Damage des Palas Rede und nicht durch seinen support entstehenden + damage des Raids.Beim Hunter zb redet auch keiner von der Wilden eingebung.Und wenn ich einen supporter und DD haben will nehme ich lieber einen schami mit,der bringt mehr.Wenn ein Pala dabei ist (holy/tank) ist gut wenn nicht, muss ich aber nicht einen Vergelter mitnehmen.Nur wg seinen Kreufahrersiegel, ist das keine Berechtigung.Warum nur durch Kreuzfahrer?Weil man fast immer einen holy pala dabei hat,der bufft.Und da der Schami den Raid damage um einiges mehr erhöht als der Vergelter nehme ich den mit.Hast du in den Top Gilden einen Vergelter bt etc raiden sehen?Ich nicht.


----------



## Lexort (15. Mai 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Hast du in den Top Gilden einen Vergelter bt etc raiden sehen?Ich nicht.



blind?


----------



## Pitysplash (15. Mai 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> blind?


Nö


----------



## Soupcasper (15. Mai 2008)

Achwas, Mages sind nicht tot wenn sie Aggro ziehen, Eisblock FTW!

naja aber BTT:
Also Pala´s können ab Gruul (gleuicher Equip-Stand wie andre Klassen) nicht mehr mit andren Klassen mithalten. Das hab ich schon 100 mal erlebt wie ein pala beim DMG einfach abkackt....

Und zu 5er Inis... es geht nicht um denn DMG sondern um CC. Lieber nen Mage der sehr viel Schaden raushaut und sheepen kann, als einen Pala der mäßig schaden raushaut und nicht sheepen kann.


----------



## Lucelia (15. Mai 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Achwas, Mages sind nicht tot wenn sie Aggro ziehen, Eisblock FTW!
> 
> naja aber BTT:
> Also Pala´s können ab Gruul (gleuicher Equip-Stand wie andre Klassen) nicht mehr mit andren Klassen mithalten. Das hab ich schon 100 mal erlebt wie ein pala beim DMG einfach abkackt....
> ...




*gähn*

lies die letzten 17 seiten, beschäftige dich mit der Klasse und merke, dass du falsch liegst..

ansonsten kann ich den meisten Leuten, die sich gegen geistige Weiterbildung und Entfernung von 3 Jahre alten, eingerosteten Vorurteilen sträuben, auch nich mehr helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/tante edith:

und @pitysplash:

kuck auf meine Signatur, schau auf den Raidprogress den ich da vorzeige..schau auf die Skillung... und dann denk über deine Aussage nochmal nach ^^


----------



## Isnogud (15. Mai 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, aber unser Vergelter macht im 25er MH/BT mit am meisten Schaden.


----------



## champy01 (15. Mai 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche mich nicht, weil ich vom Damage des Palas Rede und nicht durch seinen support entstehenden + damage des Raids.Beim Hunter zb redet auch keiner von der Wilden eingebung.



Die Supportfähigkeit ist "das" Argument wofür der Pala auch da ist, dass findest Du in jeder Paladinbeschreibung jedes WoW Buches. Wiso kehrste die Mainfähigkeit unter den Tisch ? 

Das wäre das selbe als würde man bei einem BM Hunter nur eigenen Schaden von Ihm zählen und nicht die des Pets, wo ist denn da die Logik ? 



Pitysplash schrieb:


> Und wenn ich einen supporter und DD haben will nehme ich lieber einen schami mit,der bringt mehr.
> Wenn ein Pala dabei ist (holy/tank) ist gut wenn nicht, muss ich aber nicht einen Vergelter mitnehmen.Nur wg seinen Kreufahrersiegel, ist das keine Berechtigung.Warum nur durch Kreuzfahrer?Weil man fast immer einen holy pala dabei hat,der bufft.Und da der Schami den Raid damage um einiges mehr erhöht als der Vergelter nehme ich den mit.Hast du in den Top Gilden einen Vergelter bt etc raiden sehen?Ich nicht.



Hmm also im 25er Raid erhöht der Pala "aller 24 Raidkollegen" die Critchance, der Shamane kann "4" Leute in seiner Gruppe aufwerten. Und Du findest den Shamane hier effizienter ? ich glaube wenn 3 DestroWLs und 2 Mages loslegen dass wird ein dmg sein da wird Dein Shami nur staunen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von den restlichen 20 Leuten die da noch critten rede ich garnicht erst der dmg Vergleich ist schon pervers. ^^

Und ja es gibt Vergelter in Gilden im highcontent.


----------



## Soupcasper (15. Mai 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> lies die letzten 17 seiten, beschäftige dich mit der Klasse und merke, dass du falsch liegst..
> 
> ...



Gähhhn... lies die letzten 17 seiten und merke das du und die meisten davon keine ahnung haben...


----------



## Geibscher (15. Mai 2008)

Klasse spielen können ftw


----------



## Lexort (15. Mai 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Gähhhn... lies die letzten 17 seiten und merke das du und die meisten davon keine ahnung haben...



Name ist Programm, oder? Also -> Keks?


----------



## Venrouk (15. Mai 2008)

Vergelter die keinen Schaden fahren in den Instanzen machen einiges Falsch, entweder sie können von Grund auf her nicht mit dem Pala spielen oder sie haben ihr Augenmerk bei den Sockeln und Verzauberungen auf falsche Werte gelegt.

Ein guter Vergelter sollte alles skillen was seinen Schaden erhöht, schutzeigenschaften wie die Chance Zaubern zu Widerstehen etc sind unnötig und kratzen ernorm an der DPS da wichtige Skillpunkte verloren gehen. Ebenso sollte ein guter Vergelter KEIN INT verzaubern, da gehört Stärke, Beweglichkeit, Angriffskraft oder Krit drauf. Wichtig ist auch das der Vergelter von Krits lebt... wenn ich Vergelter sehe die mit 20% Krit nach Gruul gehen geht bei mir die Hutschnurr hoch. Vergelter die Spelldamage haben wollen und das Sockeln bzw Verzaubern oder Heilung Sockeln sollten lieber gleich nen Caster oder nen Heiler spielen, die sind der Grund warum Vergelter solch einen schlechten Ruf haben.

Mein Vergelter macht grade FDS, Gruul, Magi und ZA und die einzigsten Melees die immer vor mir sind, sind die Verstärker Schamanen. Von den Castern ist es immer ein Ele Schamie und Mages nur wenn gebombt werden kann. Schurken, Krieger, Hexer, Shadows etc sind zu 95% immer hinter mir.


----------



## champy01 (16. Mai 2008)

Venrouk schrieb:


> Vergelter die keinen Schaden fahren in den Instanzen machen einiges Falsch, entweder sie können von Grund auf her nicht mit dem Pala spielen oder sie haben ihr Augenmerk bei den Sockeln und Verzauberungen auf falsche Werte gelegt.



Nö, Vergelter machen schon netten Schaden, aber sie bewegen sich nicht in den ersten Reihen der DMG-Klassen. Sollen sie auch nicht, Ihr Schaden kommt vom ganzen Raid. Auch gut Equipte Retris werden in Raids niemals den Single-Schaden von Schurken, Offwarris oder Shamis einholen.



Venrouk schrieb:


> Mein Vergelter macht grade FDS, Gruul, Magi und ZA und die einzigsten Melees die immer vor mir sind, sind die Verstärker Schamanen. Von den Castern ist es immer ein Ele Schamie und Mages nur wenn gebombt werden kann. Schurken, Krieger, Hexer, Shadows etc sind zu 95% immer hinter mir.



Das gerade "DIE" Schadensklassen hinter Dir sind finde ich für Deinen Raid erschreckend, aber nicht alle können Ihre Klasse gut spielen.


----------



## Mindista (16. Mai 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Nö, Vergelter machen schon netten Schaden, aber sie bewegen sich nicht in den ersten Reihen der DMG-Klassen. Sollen sie auch nicht, Ihr Schaden kommt vom ganzen Raid. Auch gut Equipte Retris werden in Raids niemals den Single-Schaden von Schurken, Offwarris oder Shamis einholen.



das sehe ich genauso. vergelter geben so guten dmg-support, das die anderen DDler im dmg davonziehen, wobei ihr eigener dmg, wenn sie gut gespielt werden, für eine support-klasse absolut ok ist.

müsste halt ma jemand vorrechnen, viel dmg/mana/heal der vergelter einem 25er raid z.B. zusätzlich bringt.


----------



## PrancingPossum (16. Mai 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Du wiedersprichst Dich, Du sagst Du redest nicht vom Support sondern vom Raid dmg. Der Raid dmg wird aber durch den Pala Support massiv erhöht. Dass kannste nicht einfach so wegdenken.
> 
> Wenn man mal den Schadensbonus des ganzen Raids zusammenrechnet welcher der Vergelter durch den Support bietet, wie hoch wird der wohl sein ? Ich denke dass könnte eine zusätzliche Schadensklasse teilweise ersetzen.
> 
> Das wäre mal ein Gag wenn man im DMG-Meter die Supportschaden mitrechnen lassen könnte. Ich glaub da würden alle nur noch Palas für Ihre Raids suchen. ^^



genau, dann nehmen wir alle nur noch supporter mit... leider bringt soundsoviel prozent mehr schaden NICHTS wenn keine Klasse da ist die den Basisschaden macht der dann aufgeputscht wird. Was nicht heissen soll das man überhaupt keine Supporter mitnehmen soll... die Mischung machts halt (aber es sollte halt immer ne Mischung sein).
BTW: Wenn schon ein Pala als heal oder tank mit dabei ist, dann überschneiden sich deren supporterfähigkeiten auch mit denen des Vergelters (ich weiss, nicht zu 100%...).


----------



## Lexort (16. Mai 2008)

PrancingPossum schrieb:


> genau, dann nehmen wir alle nur noch supporter mit... leider bringt soundsoviel prozent mehr schaden NICHTS wenn keine Klasse da ist die den Basisschaden macht der dann aufgeputscht wird. Was nicht heissen soll das man überhaupt keine Supporter mitnehmen soll... die Mischung machts halt (aber es sollte halt immer ne Mischung sein).
> BTW: Wenn schon ein Pala als heal oder tank mit dabei ist, dann überschneiden sich deren supporterfähigkeiten auch mit denen des Vergelters (ich weiss, nicht zu 100%...).



Wenns um 25iger und Retri geht sprechen wir grundsätzlich von 3 Palas und *einer* davon Retri ja oder nein!


----------



## Lucelia (16. Mai 2008)

PrancingPossum schrieb:


> genau, dann nehmen wir alle nur noch supporter mit... leider bringt soundsoviel prozent mehr schaden NICHTS wenn keine Klasse da ist die den Basisschaden macht der dann aufgeputscht wird. Was nicht heissen soll das man überhaupt keine Supporter mitnehmen soll... die Mischung machts halt (aber es sollte halt immer ne Mischung sein).
> BTW: Wenn schon ein Pala als heal oder tank mit dabei ist, dann überschneiden sich deren supporterfähigkeiten auch mit denen des Vergelters (ich weiss, nicht zu 100%...).




Das Schöne ist: die Überschneiden sich meistens nicht, die Addieren sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessar (16. Mai 2008)

Anleitung für Über-Flame Thread:

1. Ein Spieler behauptet ein Vergelter macht keinen Schaden / macht Schaden
2. Ein Spieler schreibt das jeweilige Gegenteil
3. Ca 20 min Warten, einen Kleinen Flame einwerfen
4. Zusehen wie ein Flame Thread heranwächst.

Schon faszinierend wie jedesmal wenn dieses Thema angeschnitten wird ein Flamethread daraus wird. Ich könnt wetten wenn ich auf ner anderen WoW Fanpage schreiben würde:

Vergelter macht keinen Schaden (das bezeugt jetzt nicht meine Meinung sondern ist als Beispiel zu sehen), innerhalb von ner halben Std ein mindestens 5 Seitiger Flamethread entsteht mit wüsten Beschimpfungen wie teilw. ignorant / bzw. "Noobig" die Vorposter sind.

Wie schon gesagt immer dasselbe. Wenn ein Foren - Admin das liest bitte um Close... es kommt bei sowas nie!!!! was sinnvolles raus.

mfg


----------



## fabdiem (16. Mai 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Klasse spielen können ftw



el es correcto!1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (16. Mai 2008)

Immer diese Vergelter Flamer ^^
Und zum Thema CC ein Vergelter ist sein eigener CC
War erst gestern in TDM HERO 1.deftank 1.Priest 2. Retris 1. Verstärker null CC dafür 50min durch gebombt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok equip stand war Warri T5, T5 Priest, T6 Vergelter, S3 Vergelter und nen blau equipten Verstärker.
Was soll ich sagen ^^

Nach über 3 jahren als Retri kann ich über solche Kiddys drüber hinwegschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lyandris (16. Mai 2008)

also ich habe nen retri kumpel ( der hat jez aufgehört weil blizzard retris zu wenig buffed) und ich hatte auch mal nen retri.

zum topic is zu sagen, dass hier viele über kara/gruul reden oder 5er inis, leider sind die überhaupt nicht wichtig hyjal bt und sunwell sind entscheidend und der einzige der da hinter einem pala ist ist nen shadowpriest!
aber trotzdem werden mehr shadowpriests mitgenommen wieso? ganz einfach mehr mana und ähnlich viel dmg!
tatsachen sind, dass siegel aufrechterhalten sehr nett ist und den buff aber man muss dazu sehen was ein schurke macht, der in der meleegrp durch den pala ja jez rausfallen würde, und der schurke würde knapp die doppelte dps fahren. die segen können auch 2 heilig palas und net prot pala verteilen die segen nun ja hast se halt nicht und 3% verschwinden fast ins nichts vom dps push her  die 2% schaden nun ja die würden in der castergrp gut reinhauen da will der pala aber nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gründe warum ein pala recht wenig fährt obwohl er gut geared und skilled ist: 
-zu wenig zusatzdmg möglichkeiten außer kreuzfahrerstoß der außerdem eigtl nur nen zusätzlicher autohit ist
-2h waffen der krieger fährt damit nur viel dmg wegen zerschmettern.
- hohe manakosten und kriegts schlecht wieder rein

also es ist geschmackssache ob man nen retri reinnimmt ich würde für nen 25 eigtl dazu raten weil sein support ganz nett is und ich schurken eh nicht mag PP


----------



## Shaman rulez (16. Mai 2008)

cc ist die am meisten überbertete fähigkeit im pve. wenn ein tank mit einem cc nicht zurecht kommt, dann ist er einfach zu schlecht, ganz einfach. es bleiben *mindestens* 2 plätze für dd's ohne cc frei.

solo und pvp macht der vergelter wirklich guten schaden. 5er gruppen mangelts meist, da man da (noob-tanks und heiler) in den seltensten fällen einen "cc-losen" verstärker mitnimmt. mit nem verstärker hab ich das gefühl mein schaden verdopplt sich (auch wenn's vllt eher 30-40% sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
fakt ist aber, dass keine skillung so extrem von buffs/debuffs profitiert wie ein vergelter (vllt ms/slam-krieger)

nächstes thema buffs: buffen kann jeder paladin, richtig. aber die wenigsten holys und prots werden nen geskillten sdm haben und im verlaufe des spiels werden paladine einfach zu den schlechtesten heilern, die gruppenheilung von schamanen/priestern ist dann einfach wesentlich besser als die heilung vom paladin.


spätestens in sunwell werden sich die leute selbst in den allerwertesten beißen wollen, wenn sie keinen vergelter in mh/bt equippen konnten oder wollten.

schattenpriester beispielsweise, machen zu wenig schaden, als das man 3 oder 4 mit zu brutallus nehmen kann (ohne twins und m'uru abgefarmt zu haben), da bringt die manareg durch nen aktives siegel nochma mehr. irgendwo bei 1,6-1,7k dps is beim shadow einfach schluss, da sein gedankenschlag cd hat, sein schattenword: tot cd hat und sein schattenwort: schmerz bereits tickt. und nur mit gedankenschinden kommt man nicht weit. vergelter können aber bis zu 2k dps fahren (gute hordler zumindest). wer da mehr schaden und besseren support nich tauschen will, dem is wohl nich zu helfen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2008)

unser retri macht überall böse aua
und mit meinem protpala bin ich sowieso retrifan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Mai 2008)

Vergelter ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nice supporter, Nice dmg, aber nicht best dmg!
Nochmal:
Zur fairness werden alles skills gegengerechnet, d.h. ein char der zur Not heilen kann, der Platte trägt und gute buffs hat wird vom dmg GERING herabgestuft weswegen ein Vergelter einfach nicht denselben
dmg macht wie ein Schurke oder mage mit gleichem Equip UND gleichem Skill!

Trotzdem finde ich den Pala gerade wegen seiner supportereigenschaften gut und der dmg ist ja nicht schlecht oder so...

Und bei nem guten supporter kannst dir wieder einen CC sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (16. Mai 2008)

Was ich hier teilweise so lese versetzt mich ins Staunen^^
Wo sind die ganzen Ret Sympathisanten auf meinem Kackserver.
Da hört man immer nur dasselbe dämliche gebrabbel und geflame,
vllt sollt ich doch mal n Wechsel in Betracht ziehen.
Bei Interesse /pm me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kein Scherz)


----------



## lyandris (16. Mai 2008)

40 ap durch das geskillte ist ja wohl nen witz XD das skillen die meisten rets noch net mal mit weil die manakosten mehr lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der krieger gibt 400 ap also das doppelte super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


paladine sind die schlechtesten healer im lategame jo aber haben halt segen und in maintankheilen sind sie auch noch ganz gut also nimmt man halt 2 mit und nen prot für aoe tanken= 3 buffs das reicht dann aus mehr gibts eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so denken 90% aller raidleader


----------

